# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Шиварама Свами

## Rama Gauranga das

Шивара?ма Сва?ми (?ivar?ma Sv?m? IAST, англ. Shivarama Swami; имя при рождении — Петер Летай, англ. Peter Letai; род. 30 марта 1949, Будапешт, Венгрия) — индуистский кришнаитский религиозный деятель,[1][2] богослов[2] и проповедник; ученик Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, инициирующий гуру и член Руководящего совета Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН);[1][2][3] автор ряда книг по вайшнавской философии и богословию.[2][4] Шиварама Свами руководит ИСККОН в Венгрии, Румынии и других странах.[1][5][6] В период с 1986 по 2004 год он также возглавлял ИСККОН в Великобритании.[1]
В октябре 2009 года, за «выдающийся вклад в развитие благотворительности и духовности» в Венгерской Республике, Шиварама Свами был награждён орденом «Почётного Золотого Креста» — второй по значимости гражданской наградой этой страны.[7][4]

Ранние годы (1949—1970)
Петер Летай родился 30 марта 1949 года в Будапеште, Венгрия.[7] Он был единственным ребёнком в семье Пауля и Магдалены Летай (в девичестве Бодор). Когда Петеру было семь лет, произошло Венгерское восстание 1956 года.[4] Шиварама Свами вспоминает, как, вместе с родителями, он прятался в подвале своего дома, слыша оттуда звуки выстрелов. Этот опыт помог ему осознать, что «этот мир — не площадка для детских игр. Люди здесь страдают».

Сразу же после событий 1956 года, Петер вместе с семьёй эмигрировал в Канаду.[7] Семья Летаев поселилась в Монреале, где Петер сначала изучал английский и французский языки в венгерской реформистской церковной школе, а затем продолжил обучение в частной католической школе. В детстве он научился игре на фортепиано, а с 11 лет подрабатывал во время летних каникул.
В 1967 году Петер поступил на инженерный факультет Университета Макгилла, где проучился 6 лет вместе со своим двоюродным братом Робертом Лантосом, ставшим впоследствии известным канадским кинопродюсером.[5] В 1968 году, будучи студентом, Петер женился.
Духовные поиски и обращение в гаудия-вайшнавизм (1970—1973)[править | править исходный текст]
Во время учёбы в университете, Петер серьёзно задумался над смыслом жизни, начал читать различную духовную литературу и экспериментировать с образом жизни хиппи. Ответы на свои вопросы Петер получил после прочтения в 1970 году «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» — индуистского священного текста «Бхагавад-гиты» в переводе с санскрита и с комментариями вайшнавского гуру Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (основавшего за несколько лет до того в Нью-Йорке ИСККОН). Позднее Петер познакомился с кришнаитами и решил сам стать одним из них. Жена Петера не проявила интереса к духовным поискам своего мужа и в 1973 году они разошлись. Петер принял монашеский образ жизни, поселившись в храме ИСККОН в Монреале. В сентябре того же года он получил от Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады духовное посвящение и имя на санскрите «Шиварама Даса».
Миссионерская деятельность в США, Канаде и Великобритании (1973—1987)[править | править исходный текст]
В 1970-е годы Шиварама Даса занимался миссионерской деятельностью в Канаде и США, содействуя открытию новых храмов и исполняя обязанности президента храмов ИСККОН сначала в Чикаго, а затем в Далласе. При этом он регулярно совершал паломничества по святым местам гаудия-вайшнавизма в Индии.

В 1979 году Шиварама Даса принял от Сатсварупы Дасы Госвами[8] посвящение в санньясу (уклад жизни в отречении), получив при этом титул «свами».[7] В 1980 году Шиварама Свами переехал в Великобританию, где возглавил проповедническую программу распространения вайшнавской литературы и стал президентом Чайтанья-колледжа — сельского ашрама и вайшнавского теологического колледжа в графстве Вустершир.
В 1987 году, после того, как лидер ИСККОН в Великобритании и Южной Европе Бхагаван Госвами ушёл с руководящих постов, Шиварама Свами был избран членом Руководящего совета и возглавил ИСККОН в Великобритании. В том же году Шиварама Свами стал инициирующим гуру ИСККОН и начал принимать учеников.

Миссионерская деятельность в Венгрии[править | править исходный текст]
В 1987 году Шиварама Свами начал проповедовать гаудия-вайшнавизм у себя на родине, в Венгрии.[4] Приезжал он туда инкогнито, так как страна в те времена была частью социалистического блока и религиозная проповедь там не приветствовалась.[4] Первые кришнаитские проповедники появились в Венгрии ещё в конце 1970-х годов,[9] но первая духовная община кришнаитов была образована только в конце 1980-х,[9] под руководством Шиварамы Свами.[4]
В 1989 году ИСККОН был официально зарегистрирован венгерскими властями как религиозная организация.[9] По инициативе Шиварамы Свами в стране начала действовать благотворительная миссия ИСККОН «Харе Кришна — пища жизни», занимающаяся раздачей бесплатной вегетарианской еды малоимущим, бездомным и другим социально незащищённым слоям населения.[4] Шиварама Свами также организовал перевод на венгерский язык и издание вайшнавской духовной литературы с комментариями Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.[4]

Долина Кришны (1994)
В 1994 году, в окрестностях озера Балатон, недалеко от городка Шомодьвамоша, Шиварама Свами основал экологическую сельскохозяйственную общину Новая Враджадхама.[7] В этой общине, занимающей территорию в 150 гектаров, появился вайшнавский храм и индийский культурный центр.[7] Проживающие в Долине Кришны кришнаиты занимаются земледелием, различными ремёслами и видами искусств с использованием народных венгерских традиций.[7] Со временем, Долина Кришны превратилась туристическую достопримечательность, ежегодно привлекающую 30-35 тыс. гостей из Венгрии и из-за рубежа.[7]
Долина Кришны замечательна достигнутым в ней высоким уровнем хозяйственной самодостаточности.[4] На территории общины производится практически всё, необходимое человеку для жизнеобеспечения: продукты сельского хозяйства, вода, экологически чистое топливо и даже одежда.[4] Кришнаиты применяют как новые, так и забытые старые способы рационального и экологически чистого использования природных богатств.[4]

Университет Бхактиведанты и другие проекты[править | править исходный текст]
Под руководством Шиварамы Свами, в Будапеште был основан вайшнавский храм и культурный центр, а также университет Бхактиведанты — официально признанное высшее учебное заведение с дневной и заочной формами обучения.[4] Шиварама Свами входит в профессорско-преподавательский состав этого университета, дающего возможность получения вайшнавского религиозного образования.[4] Шиварама Свами также руководит общинами в других венгерских городах: Эгере, Дебрецене, Кечкемете и Пече.[4]
Шиварама Свами принимает активное участие в межрелигиозном диалоге.[4] Он выступил организатором ряда встреч, бесед и конференций с участием представителей различных церквей, обществ и движений.[4] Шиварама Свами периодически участвует в различных форумах, научных конференциях, общается с венгерской интеллигенцией, выступает в венгерских СМИ.[4]

Награждение орденом «Почётного Золотого Креста» (2009)[править | править исходный текст]
В октябре 2009 года, за «выдающийся вклад в развитие благотворительности и духовности» в Венгерской Республике, Шиварама Свами был награждён орденом «Почётного Золотого Креста» — второй по значимости гражданской наградой этой страны.[7] Церемония награждения прошла в одном из музеев Будапешта и была приурочена к индуистскому празднику Дивали.[7] В праздничном ужине приняло участие около 250 гостей, в том числе министр по правам человека, министр по делам религий, посол Индии и госсекретари венгерского правительства.[4] Наградной лист был подписан 15 марта, в День независимости Венгрии, но поскольку Шиварама Свами в это время находился в Индии, вручение ордена состоялось лишь осенью.[4]
Вручил награду заместитель министра культуры и образования Венгрии Карой Монхерз.[7] В своей речи он отметил вклад Шиварамы Свами в развитие духовности, культурного и межрелигиозного диалога.[7] В частности, он отметил: «Вручаемая сегодня награда является свидетельством заслуженного признания этой полезной для венгерского общества и государства деятельности, а также возвышенных качеств Шиварамы Свами».[4] В своей ответной речи Шиварама Свами сказал:
«	Я принимаю эту награду от имени основателя ИСККОН Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и венгерских вайшнавов. В прошлом в венгерском парламенте были попытки представить ИСККОН «сектой», «новым религиозным движением». Были даже предложения наделить отдельными правами традиционные религии и новые религиозные движения, что перевело бы часть венгерских граждан в категорию граждан второго сорта, и тогда Венгрию уже нельзя было бы считать демократической страной.
Но эта высокая правительственная награда свидетельствует о том, что период подозрительности закончился и государство признало ценность ИСККОН. Отчасти эта подозрительность была порождена непривычностью духовной практики вайшнавской традиции, но теперь уже стала очевидной цель деятельности ИСККОН в стране — чтобы все венгры жили счастливо. Для этого они должны знать, что они суть вечные души, что Бог действительно существует и что Он — личность, а каждый из нас связан с Ним вечными взаимоотношениями, причём эти забытые отношения можно возродить определённым методом, а именно воспеванием Его имён.
Эта награда — знак признания ценности социальных программ ИСККОН, но главное благо, которое несёт ИСККОН народу Венгрии — это распространение духовного знания через книги Шрилы Прабхупады, проведение уличных шествий с воспеванием Святых имён Бога, духовные праздники.[4]
»

Награждение Шиварамы Свами прокомментировал российский религиовед С. И. Иваненко:
«	Практика — критерий истины. Ещё никто не придумал ничего лучше. Об этом ещё две тысячи лет тому назад говорил Иисус Христос: «Нет доброго дерева, которое приносило бы худой плод; и нет худого дерева, которое приносило бы плод добрый» (Евангелие от Луки, 6:43). «Плоды», которые приносит деятельность кришнаитов в Венгрии, да и не только в этой стране, известны. Они кормят нуждающихся, проповедуют высокие нормы нравственности и сами им следуют. Создают экологичные сельскохозяйственные фермы, где гуманно относятся к животным. [...] Признание общества и высокая государственная награда — закономерный результат многолетней плодотворной деятельности.[4]	»
Библиография

Книги на английском
?ivar?ma Swami. ?uddha-bhakti Cint?ma?i: The Touchstone of Pure Devotional Service. — Hungary: L?l, 2007. — 818 p. — (K???a in V?nd?vana Series - Introduction). — ISBN 9632001001
?ivar?ma Swami. Ve?u-g?t?: The Song of the Flute. — Hungary: Bhaktivedanta Institute, 1999. — 564 p. — (K???a in V?nd?vana Series - Volume 1). — ISBN 9630369885
?ivar?ma Swami. Na Par?ye 'Ham: I Am Unable to Repay You. — Hungary: L?l, 2000. — 428 p. — (K???a in V?nd?vana Series - Volume 2). — ISBN 9638603453
?ivar?ma Swami. K???a-sa?gati: Meetings with K???a. — Hungary: L?l, 2004. — 685 p. — (K???a in V?nd?vana Series - Volume 3). — ISBN 9632149467
?ivar?ma Swami. The ?ik?a-guru: Implementing Tradition within ISKCON. — Hungary: Bhaktivedanta Institute, 1999. — xxii, 263 p. — ISBN 9630366509
?ivar?ma Swami. The Bhaktivedanta Purports: Perfect Explanations of the Bhagavad-g?t?. — Badger, CA: Torchlight Publishing, 1998. — vii, 333 p. — ISBN 1887089128
?ivar?ma Swami. ?ik?a Outside ISKCON? — Hungary: L?l, 2002. — 84 p. — ISBN 9638622717
Книги на русском
Шиварама Свами. Вену-гита. — М.: Империум Пресс, 2004. — Т. 1. — 605 с. — (Кришна во Вриндаване). — ISBN 5962200098
Шиварама Свами. На парайе хам: Я не смогу вам отплатить. — М.: Империум Пресс, 2005. — Т. 2. — 478 с. — (Кришна во Вриндаване). — ISBN 5981790210
Шиварама Свами. Кришна-сангати: Встречи с Кришной. — М.: Философская книга, 2008. — Т. 3. — 752 с. — (Кришна во Вриндаване). — 2000 экз. — ISBN 9785902629382
Шиварама Свами. Шуддха бхакти чинтамани. — М.: Философская книга, 2010. — Т. 4. — 848 с. — (Кришна во Вриндаване). — 2000 экз. — ISBN 9785902629894
Шиварама Свами. Шикша вне ИСККОН? / Пер.: Рамия деви даси. — Пушкино: Грааль, 2002. — 79 с. — ISBN 5946880373
Шиварама Свами. Шикша-гуру: Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН. — Пушкино: Грааль, 2003. — 267 с. — 2000 экз. — ISBN 5946880373
Книги на испанском
?ivar?ma Swami. Ve?u-g?t?: El Canto de la Flauta. — 2010. — xii, 580 с.


Материалы взяты, из Википедии

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

Харе Кришна! Всех с явлением Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура
Создал тему с корыстными мотивами...
1. Почему-то нет Его странички, хотя в России, есть Его ученики? Хотя не являюсь Его дикша учеником, Е.С. Шиварама Махарадж, оказал серъезное влияние, в моей духовной жизни, поэтому скорее являюсь Его последователем, у меня не было, с Ним личного общения, разве что присудствовал, на Его семинарах.

2. Можно поделиться своими впечатлениями, от общения с Е.С. Шиварамы Свами.

3. Лет 15 назад слушал Его семинары "Гуру Таттва", "Харинама Чинтамани", "3 Гуны материальной природы", и многие другие...
В то время не было МР3 плееров, слушали на кассетах... Как вы понимаете, кассеты канули в лету... 
Хотелось бы вновь переслушать все семинары, и перечитать Его книги, поэтому смиренная просьба, выложить ссылки, где их можно скачать, можно написать мне, на е-мейл ramagor@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен Ваш слуга Рама Гауранга дас.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, Рама Гауранга прабху! Спасибо, что создали эту тему!
 Наше знакомство с Гуру Махараджем началось с аудио кассет с семинаром "3 Гуны материальной природы". Вот уже 15 лет переслушиваем этот семинар снова и снова!

Все эти лекции уже есть в интернете, поэтому можно продолжать обучение.

Это сайт Гуру Махараджа на английском: *http://sivaramaswami.com/en/*
Тут можно прослушать его скайп-конференции с российскими учениками (Articles)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*http://venugita.ru/viewtopic.php?t=631*

С торрента можно скачать семинары: "Мадхурья кадамбини", "Харинама Чинтамани", "Три гуны", "Вену Гита" и другие.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нью Враджа дхама:







*Фотографии с Радхаштами 2013* : http://www.flickr.com/photos/2074413...7635531569823/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ПРЕДАННЫЕ ДОЛЖНЫ СОБИРАТЬСЯ ВМЕСТЕ и БЕСЕДОВАТЬ о КРИШНЕ!*

  ( фрагмент интервью Шрилы Шиварама Свами в 1999 году в Москве ).


 - Ваше Святейшество, как Вы относитесь к небольшим группам _Кришна-катхи_, объединяющим людей с общими интересами?

 - Да, это хорошо. Мы руководствуемся принципом: _катхаянташ ча мам нитьям тушьянти ча раманти ча_,-гласящим, что преданные должны собираться вместе и беседовать о Кришне. Тогда они смогут расти и вместе с тем обретут твердую основу, уверенность в завтрашнем дне. 
Уверенность в завтрашнем дне проистекает из Кришны. _Самсиддхир хари тошанам_: цель варнашрамы-удовлетворить Кришну. Поэтому каждый должен обрести Сознание Кришны.

 - В наших планах провести в Москве летом Ратха-ятру. Ваше Святейшество, дайте нам пожалуйста благословения.

 - Это будет замечательно. Господь Джаганнатха будет очень рад и даст вам Свои благословения.

 - Ваши пожелания московской общине...

 - Шрила Прабхупада приезжал сюда в свое время. И просто благодаря его горячему желанию, мы все находимся Здесь, в Движении Сознания Кришны. Он уже оставил нам свои пожелания насчет проповеди здесь. От меня мало что зависит, а вот Шрила Прабхупада очень могуществен!...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Семинар *"Гуру таттва"* можно скачать тут: http://narod.ru/disk/59620223001.1a2...ва.zip.html

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Семинар *"Гуру таттва"* можно скачать тут: http://narod.ru/disk/59620223001.1a2...ва.zip.html


Харе Кришна! Спасибо Кастурика матаджи! За ссылку на семинар, мне иногда бывает сложно долго перемещаться по интернет пространству (проблемы с тонким телом), да и вообще проблемы со здоровьем...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! Спасибо Кастурика матаджи! За ссылку на семинар, мне иногда бывает сложно долго перемещаться по интернет пространству (проблемы с тонким телом), да и вообще проблемы со здоровьем...


Спасибо Вам, прабху! Если нужны будут какие-то ссылки, буду рада служить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

из книги *ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ "ШУДДХА-БХАКТИ-ЧИНТАМАНИ* Волшебный камень чистого преданного служения".

*Цель всех правил и предписаний.*

 Побуждение к регулируемой практике-это вера в священные писания и боязнь того, что, нарушив 

их предписания, человек совершит грех и будет страдать. Распространяя эти положения на все 

четыре социальных класса и на духовные уклады - четыре _ашрама_, "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 

утверждает:

"Если кто-то из членов одной из четырёх _варн_ и одного из четырёх _ашрамов_ не будет 

поклоняться или намеренно пренебрежёт Личностью Бога, источником самого их возникновения, они 

падут со своего положения до адских условий жизни" (Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.5.3)


Этот стих, произнесённый Нарадой,-более чем просто трезвый совет поклоняться Кришне; 

это - синтез смысла всех правил и предписаний в отношении общественной системы _варнашрамы_. Эта 

система учит все живые существа согласовывать их жизнь с волей Всевышнего Господа. Помня Его 

наставления, они неизбежно будут помнить Его. А помня о Нём с верой и расположенностью к 

Нему, они реализуют цель всех этих наставлений.

Практикующие преданные, по определению, испытывают великое почтение перед предписаниями 

священных писаний, ибо для них это - средство приближения к Кришне. Вместе с тем 

многочисленные рекомендации (_видхи_) и запреты (_нишедхи_) священных писаний иногда выглядят 

противоречащими друг другу и могут ввести в заблуждение. Поэтому _ачарьи_, приводя знаменитый 

стих из "Падма-пураны", дают преданным простое руководство для совершения садханы и средство 

разрешения противоречий:

_смартавйах сататам вишнур
         висмартавйо на джатучит
        сарве видхи-нишедхах сйур
          этайор эва кинкарах_ 


"Кришна является источником Господа Вишну. Его надо всегда помнить и не забывать ни при каких обстоятельствах. 
Все предписания и запреты, упомянутые в _шастрах_, должны служить этим двум принципам".

Это блестящее утверждение сводит всё множество повергающих в смятение, а иногда и прямо 

противоречащих друг другу утверждений писаний к одному правилу и одному запрету: всегда 

помнить Кришну и никогда Его не забывать. Придерживаясь этих двух предписаний, бдительные 

преданные могут в совершенстве исполнять свои обязанности. Однако если преданные не будут 

бдительны, они забудут Кришну и падут со своего положения, даже если достигнут совершенства 

в исполнении обязанностей _варнашрамы_. Мирское или слепое следование не приносит духовного 

блага.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Как можно всегда помнить о Кришне?*

 Для того, кто любит, естественно всегда погружаться в мысли о его или её объекте любви. 

Аналогично этому, возвышенные преданные, приближающиеся к стадии экстатической преданности, 

постоянно думают о своём любимом Кришне. Это - совершенство сознания Кришны.

 Однако преданные на начальных стадиях регулируемого преданного служения не настолько 

возвышенны. Они не могут всегда помнить Кришну. Их нежелательные привычки влияют на них и 

отвлекают, поэтому их любовь к Господу менее зрелая и, соответственно, менее интенсивная. По 

этой причине Рупа Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" и Санатана Госвами в 

"Хари-бхакти-виласе" дают основные правила преданности, помогающие практикующим преданным 

(_садхакам_) сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне.

 Рупа Госвами говорит, что он выбрал шестьдесят четыре основные правила преданного служения 

из "Хари-бхакти-виласы", поэтому чистые преданные обычно следуют его перечню. Тхакур 

Бхактивинода упоминнает, что шестьдесят четыре пункта, перечисляемые Шри Рупой,происходят из 

аналогичных наставлений Кришны Уддхаве. Среди шестидесяти четырёх правил некоторые относятся 

к телу, другие-к чувствам, третьи-к уму. Таким образом, регулируемое преданное служение на 

стадии практики является методом занятия служением Кришне тела, чувств и ума.

Некоторые преданные достигают совершенства, практикуя лишь одно из шестидесяти четырёх 

правил, другие-практикуя более чем одно правило. Однако конечным результатом совершенства в 

любом случае является постоянное памятование о Кришне.


 Шрила Прабхупада мастерски занимал служением своих учеников-а, по сути, весь мир,-чтобы 

сосредоточить их ум на Кришне. И делал он это таким образом, что одновременно исполнялась 

миссия санкиртаны Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Примерами того, как гениально Шрила Прабхупада 

занимал всех преданным служением, является распространение книг и приём в свободные члены 

ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада писал: "Когда человек выходит на улицу с группой санкиртаны или 

продаёт книги, он естественным образом помнит, что продаёт книги о Кришне. Таким образом, он 

постоянно помнит о Кришне".


 Шрила Прабхупада не ограничивал памятование о Кришне одной лишь медитацией на образ Кришны 

или Его игры. По мнению Его Божественной Милости, полная занятость служением Кришне, 

особенно беседами о Нём, означает памятование, более подходящее для вайшнавов любого уровня.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Фотографии с Вьяса-пуджи Шрилы Прабхупады, 2013 год: http://www.flickr.com/photos/2074413...7635291741605/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

из книги ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ "ШУДДХА-БХАКТИ-ЧИНТАМАНИ 
 Волшебный камень чистого преданного служения".

А если преданный не может практиковать все виды преданного
 служения и вынужден выбирать какой-то один?

 Преданный может исполнять все девять методов преданного
 служения, описанные в «Бхагаватам», практикуя те пять, которые
 особо выделяет Рупа Госвами. Из этих пяти главными являются
 три: общение с преданными, воспевание Харе Кришна и слушание.

 Кто из великих преданных достиг совершенства, практикуя 
какие методы преданного служения, рассказывается в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху»,
 «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Из этих трех первые два являются 
совершенно необходимыми, но если обстоятельства вынуждают 
выбрать один, надо выбрать воспевание святых имен Господа.

*Воспевание — самый главный элемент*

 Воспевание святых имен — это самая могущественная 
 духовная практика. Посредством воспевания преданный 
 автоматически совершает все другие виды деятельности в преданном
 служении. В своей «Крама-сандарбхе», комментарии на «Шримад-
 Бхагаватам», Джива Госвами в связи с описанием девяти методов
 преданного служения Прахладой Махараджей говорит, что в эпоху _Кали_ 
_киртан_ должен сопровождать все восемь методов бхакти. 
  Иначе говоря, _киртан_ обязателен для каждого, кто хочет прогрессировать.
 Шри Джива продолжает цитировать «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 
 императора всех священных писаний, и приходит к заключению, что,
 с объективной точки зрения «Бхагаватам», _нама-санкиртана_ —
 лучший из всех видов преданного служения.

Почему же тогда в перечне первым стоит слушание (_шраванам_) 
 и почему чаще _шраванам_  называется важнейшим методом
 преданного служения?
 Действительно, богооткровенные писания и комментаторы 
 часто делают подобные утверждения по поводу слушания, но при
 этом они, как правило, прославляют _санкиртану_ в качестве 
 лучшего метода преданности. 
  Шрила Прабхупада объясняет: «Есть
 девять видов деятельности в преданном служении, из которых
_шравана_, слушание — самое важное. Без слушания никто 
 не поймет науку о Боге». Здесь Шрила Прабхупада говорит о слушании как о самом
 важном, ибо это единственный способ обрести знание — в том
 числе о воспевании. 
Поэтому, если говорить о последовательности методов 
преданного служения, то слушание должно идти первым. В этом смысле оно самое важное.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но когда человек услышал науку о Боге, 
 из всех девяти методов преданности для него
 самым важным становится воспевание. 
Это — самый эффективный метод очищения сердца и достижения высшей цели жизни.
 «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называет воспевание «самой благоприятной 
деятельностью и единственной положительной чертой» нашей эпохи.
 Из всех способов прославления Господа, в том числе 
 декламации _Вед и Пуран_, рассказов об играх Господа, пения песен 
 преданности, вознесения молитв, главным является воспевание имен
 Господа (_нама-санкиртана_), потому что именно это может 
 независимо ни от чего пробудить любовь к Богу.
 Надо отметить, что когда преданные воспевают славу Господа 
 и Его святые имена, они при этом автоматически слушают Его
 имя. 

  Тот факт, что слушание включено в процесс воспевания,
 лишний раз подтверждает особое положение воспевания.

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Спасибо Вам, прабху! Если нужны будут какие-то ссылки, буду рада служить.



Харе Кришна! Уважаемая Кастурика матаджи, примите мои поклоны!  У вас не найдется семинара "Харинама Чинтамани" Если имеется скиньте пожалуйста ссылку...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У вас не найдется семинара "Харинама Чинтамани" Если имеется скиньте пожалуйста ссылку...


http://yadi.sk/d/asY84Q8uA5ocF *Семинар  "Харинама Чинтамани"*

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> http://yadi.sk/d/asY84Q8uA5ocF *Семинар  "Харинама Чинтамани"*
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Харе Кришна!
Спасибо! Кастурика матаджи!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прабху, удалось ли скачать семинар? Могу я еще помочь Вам?

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Прабху, удалось ли скачать семинар? Могу я еще помочь Вам?


Спасибо Кастурика матаджи, скачал. Если не сложно, можно ссылки на другие семинары, кроме тех на которые вы давали, с удовольствием переслушал бы все имеющиеся

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*http://yadi.sk/d/4OqDfEfOAQcey* _Три гуны материальной природы - семинар_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*http://yadi.sk/d/yqH4dsdKAQcbE*_ Вену гита - семинар в Дивноморске 1999г._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_фрагмент из главы Гармония между практикой и проповедью._

 Поскольку _вайдхи-бхакти_ означает следование регулируемой жизни, и поскольку Шрила Прабхупада 

хотел, чтобы его миссия оставалась достаточно сильной, чтобы духовно возвысить весь мир, 

преданные в нашем Движении независимо от статуса должны регулярно посещать программы и 

совершать добровольное служение ИСККОН, сотрудничая со своими непосредственными 

авторитетами. Возвышенные преданные, особенно действующие в роли духовных учителей, не 

должны использовать свой статус как средство избежать храмовой _садханы_. 

Подобная практика противоречит наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады о единстве, как это следует 

из его письма:

_" В своих поездках из одного центра в другой ты должен внимательно следить за тем, чтобы 

лидеры следовали принципам повторения шестнадцати кругов, раннего подъема на мангала-арати, 

участия в утренних и вечерних лекциях, соблюдения четырех регулирующих принципов и так 

далее.  Если от этой нормы возникает какое-то отклонение, ты вместе с местными 

представителями Джи-би-си должен немедленно их исправить.  В этих вайшнавских стандартах, 

которые я установил, духовная сила нашего Движения"._ 

(письмо Судаме, Сидней, 16.02.1973г.)


  Поклонение преданных до и после достижение стабильности различается очень заметно. 

Тем не менее для единства ИСККОН и эффективности его миссии возвышенные преданные не должны 

афишировать свою внутреннюю практику. Они должны участвовать в деятельности ИССКОН, ведя 

себя как преданные промежуточного уровня, следующие регулируемой практике 

(_мадхьяма-вайдхи-бхакты_)...

Преданные высшего или промежуточного уровней, культивирующие систематическое служение 

святому имени, никогда не считают, что храмовая программа отвлекает их от _бхаджана_.

_Мангала-арати_, поклонение Туласи-деви, _джапа_, приветствие Божеств, _гуру-пуджа_,

 лекция по "Шримад-Бхагаватам"-все это подобно дождям, питающим все ветви лианы преданности.

 И таковы же элементы вечерней программы. Эта внешняя деятельность не меняется по мере прогресса 

преданных в _садхана-бхакти_. Меняется сознание, с которым вайшнавы осуществляют это служение. 

Иными словами, одна и та же деятельность вызывает различные настроения преданности в сердцах 

разных преданных, а эти различные настроения стимулируют рост индивидуальной лианы 

преданности. Таким образом, благодаря правильному внутреннему культивированию возвышенные 

преданные могут наилучшим образом использовать свое время в течение общей храмовой 

программы. 

Рупа Госвами подтверждает это: "Ученые _ачарьи_ знают, что 64 элемента _вайдхи-бхакти_

-во главе со слушанием и воспеванием-также полезны в _рагануга-бхакти_".


Тот же самый принцип приминим ко времени практического служения, особенно проповеди. Когда 

проповедь осуществляется в духе распространения милости среди живых существ-это _бхаджан_ 
*
высшего порядка*. Ничто так не удовлетворяет Кришну как проповедь. Бескорыстные проповедники 

подкупают Кришну, и Он в награду раскрывает им их духовную сущность...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Задачи ИСККОН*

  Как сочетается внутреннее духовное культивирование с внешним проявлением проповеднического духа и как то и другое можно объединить в одной организации?

 В исполнении проповеднической миссии ИСККОН сталкивается с двумя основными задачами. 
 Первая-это преобразование непреданных и тех, в чьей преданности есть примеси, в чистых преданных. 
 А вторая-преобразование чистых преданных в совершенных преданных.

 Для решения первой задачи требуется сочетание эффективной проповеди и обучения-одно не должно идти за счет другого. Чтобы решить вторую, более сложную задачу, все, кто обучает преданных, должны учить применению принципа "практиковать соответственно квалификации" (_(све све дхикаре йа ништха)_. Иными словами, для преданных на разных стадиях духовного прогресса требуется разного рода обучение, и эти разные процессы обучения должны проходить одновременно. Начинающим не надо имитировать более квалифицированных преданных. Менее квалифицированные преданные не должны ограничивать более возвышенных. 
Преданные, испытывающие один духовный вкус, не должны входить в конфликт с теми, кто испытывает другой.
 Тхакур Бхактивинода объясняет, что преданные на разных стадиях духовного прогресса могут воспринимать один и тот же аспект сознания Кришны по-разному. Потому иногда и возникают разногласия между преданными, находящимися на разных уровнях.
 Преданных надо обучить правильному восприятию этого духовного разнообразия и следованию практике, соответствующей их собственному статусу.
Иначе, как показала история, внутренние конфликты будут подрывать обучение и проповедь в ИСККОН, разрушая миссию. Как конкретно реализовать эти принципы-задача выходящая за рамки нашей книги, и решать её лидерам ИСККОН. Мы надеемся, что наша книга поможет лидерам принять эти духовные принципы, которые обогатят Общество.

 Например, правила того, как преданные должны слушать, воспевать и помнить, на стадиях веры, стабильности и экстаза различаются. Однако, проживая бок о бок, проповедуя и поклоняясь, преданные должны быть способны культивировать тот тип поклонения, который соответствует их духовному уровню. Это - очень существенный аспект наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады:


*"ВЫ ПОКАЖЕТЕ СВОЮ ЛЮБОВЬ КО МНЕ ТЕМ, НАСКОЛЬКО СМОЖЕТЕ СОТРУДНИЧАТЬ 
В ПОДДЕРЖАНИИ НАШЕЙ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ ПОСЛЕ МОЕГО УХОДА"* 
 _Шрила Прабхупада
             "Шрила-Прабхупада-лиламрита"_

Шрила Прабхупада оставил указание о том, как его ученики, независимо от уровня своего духовного прогресса, должны сотрудничать в исполнении миссии ИСККОН. Он хотел, чтобы они продолжали проповедовать - по возможности до конца жизни - при этом ведя себя, как подобает практикующим регулируемое преданное служение (_вайдхи-садхакам_)...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://krishna.by/librarystatyi_view.php?id=8 _О защите коров_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

* http://www.krishna.md/ru/articles/gu...spletnyah.html. О СПЛЕТНЯХ*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_фрагмент главы "Слушание на стадиях стабильности и вкуса"._

*Настроение враджа-бхакти*

  Преданные иногда спрашивают: _враджа-бхакти_ - это для всех? Как насчёт тех, у кого вечные отношения с одной из экспансий Кришны? Не пробуждает ли в них сознание Кришны именно такое настроение служения Господу, а не иное?

 Нет. Последователи Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые понимают превосходство _враджа-бхакти_, могут быть слугами Господа Нараяны, но милость Господа Гауранги даёт им преданность, обитель и форму _враджа-васи_. 

  Чайтанья Махапрабху объяснил это в собрании преданных, на котором присутствовали также Адвайта Ачарья и Шривас Тхакур:
 "Да будет так! Я отправляюсь во Вриндаван, приму вас там как Моих спутников и Своими сладостными играми наполню ваши сердца блаженством. Тем из вас, кто имеет веру во Вриндаван, Я дам сияющую духовную форму, подобную Моей собственной. Вот что я для вас сделаю! 
 Те из вас, чьи сердца привязаны ко Мне в этой форме Чайтаньи Махапрабху, даже если ваши _расы_ - это дружба или служение Шри Радха-Мадхаве или Господу Дваракадише или даже если это - _расы_ дружбы или служения в отношениях с любыми Моими _аватарами_, Я всё равно сделаю Своими вечно освобождёнными спутниками на Голока Вриндаване".


 Из этого и других подобных утверждений _ачарьев_ Гаудиа-вайшнавов следует вывод, что Движение сознания Кришны обеспечивает своим последователям место на Голоке Вриндаване. Каким бы ни было органически присущее им положение, преданные перемещаются в высшую обитель, чтобы наслаждаться высшими _расами_ любви. Такова суть миссии Господа Чайтаньи: давать любовь исключительно к Кришне _(кришна-према прадайате)_.

  Разумеется, если преданные не имеют знания о _враджа-бхакти_ или веры в неё, если их преданность накрепко связана с той формой, какую Кришна принимает на Вайкунтхе, тогда их назначение будет определяться их желанием. Господь Чайтанья подразумевает это в приведённой выше цитате, где говорится, что Он награждает преданных _враджа-бхакти_ при условии, что у них есть вера во Вриндаван.
  Если вопреки тому, что ИСККОН направляет своих членов к Кришне и Вриндавану, некоторые преданные сохраняют твёрдую привязанность к другому месту назначения, то, несомненно, Господь Чайтанья исполнит это их желание. Однако это скорее будет ислючением, чем правилом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Часто также спрашивают: 
_"Может ли измениться чья-то вечная сущность?"_

  Помимо очевидного ответа-что всё возможно по непостижимой милости Господа Чайтаньи,- возможен и другой ответ, который связан с трансцендентными желаниями преданных служить во вполне конкретных отношениях, причём более чем в одном.

  Господь может дать преданным исключительное служение во Врадже или предоставить им возможность служения одновременно в нескольких местах, включая Врадж. Таким образом они обретают другую сущность, сохраняя свою изначальную.
  Скажем, вечный носитель Господа Вишну Гаруда является также вечным спутником Господа Чайтаньи по имени Гаруда Пандит,а во Врадже присутствует как Шридама. 
Аналогично, вечная Ганга, вытекающая из причинного океана и текущая по всей вселенной, присутствует также на Голоке как _гопи_ Вара-према-манджари.
И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что последователи Господа Чайтаньи могут одновременно обретать вечные формы во Врадже как _враджа-васи_ и на Шветадвипе-как _садхаки._

 Есть ещё один вариант, при котором спутники Господа имеют множество сущностей в их служении во Вриндаване. Например, Господь Баладева служит Кришне в _расе_ супружеской любви как младшая сестра Шримати Радхарани Ананга-манджари и одновременно-в _расе_ братских отношений как старший брат Кришны.

 Таковы некоторые из многих вариантов, в которых, согласно описаниям _шастр_, преданные, достигшие совершенства, или вечно совершенные служат Господу во множестве _рас_ и форм. Суть всего сказанного состоит в том, что Господь Чайтанья приглашает каждого вступить в самые драгоценные, самые возвышенные и самые совершенные отношения с Кришной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Слушая все это, некоторые преданные могут ощутить себя неквалифицированными для того,
 чтобы думать о враджа-лиле, даже если у них есть желание думать об играх Кришны. 
 Что им делать?_

В дополнение к медитации на множество форм_ аватар_ Кришны, упомянутых выше, эти преданные могут медитировать на игры Господа Чайтаньи в восьми частях суток. Тхакур Бхактивинода опубликовал брошюру под названием _«Шриман-махапрабхор-ашта-калия-лила-смарана-мангала-стотрам»_, в которой описал суть и метод систематического поклонения играм Гауранги.
  Эти игры, как в капле воды, представлены в следующем стихе (Книга эта иногда приписывается Вишванатхе Чакраварти Тхакуру. Так или иначе, если ее опубликовал Бхактивинода Тхакур, она авторитетна):

_«В конце ночи, перед рассветом Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху поднимается с постели, потягивается, говорит с женой, омывает Свой лик. 
Утром, после масляного массажа, Он омывается в райской Ганге и затем поклоняется Господу Вишну.
 Далее, до полудня Он наслаждается беседами о Кришне со своими преданными, посещая их дома.  
В полдень Он наслаждается играми в садах по берегам Ганги. Затем Он странствует по Навадвипе, совершая игры со всеми ее обитателями. 
Когда начинает смеркаться, Он возвращается домой, чтобы поклоняться Господу Вишну и совершать другие ритуалы. 
Вечером Он со Своими спутниками приходит во двор Шривасы Пандита, чтобы воспевать святые имена и танцевать в экстазе. 
Ночью Он возвращается домой и ложится спать.  Да защитит нас всех этот Господь Гаура!»
_

Метод медитации на игры Господа Чайтаньи – это не просто _бхаджан_, а особый вид _бхаджана_. Это вступление в _бхаджан_ игр Кришны в восьми частях суток. Преданные всегда должны приступать к медитации на Радху и Кришну через медитацию на Чайтанью Махапрабху. Это – наставление Шрилы Прабхупады своим последователям. Он писал, что преданные всегда должны повторять сначала _панча-таттва маха-мантру_ перед воспеванием Харе Кришна (См. «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Ади-лила, 8.4, комментарий).

 Он также говорил:

*«Мы не поклоняемся Кришне непосредственно.
 Только через Господа Чайтанью Махапрабху, через движение санкиртаны.
 Таков метод, предписанный в шастрах»* 
(лекция по «Бхагавад-гите», 3.6-10, лос-Анджелес, 23 декабря 1968 г.).[/B]

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Гуру Махарадж на санкртане._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_2013 Нью-Враджа Дхама_[

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Я хотел всегда оставаться распространителем книг. Кем бы меня ни делали – продавцом, президентом храма или Джи-би-си – я всегда старался вернуться к распространению книг. При всех трудностях этого служения, я знал, что это – самое безопасное положение на свете и лучший способ удовлетворить Прабхупаду. Однако меня всегда просили заняться чем-то другим. 
В 1976 г. мы были на выездной санкиртане в Новом Орлеане, и я увидел письмо Прабхупады на доске объявлений.
 В конце его он писал: «Тому, кто организует санкиртану, гарантировано возвращение обратно к Богу». Когда я перестал заниматься санкиртаной, я черпал утешение из этих слов. И потом я осознал, что любой преданный, который служит движению санкиртаны с тем же настроением, что и распространитель книг, а именно: с настроением делать людям добро, кем бы он ни был – поваром, пуджари, пастухом, менеджером – он будет так же защищен от _майи_ и так же дорог Кришне, как и распространитель.

 Я продолжаю вспоминать свои дни на улицах и в аэропортах, чтобы проверять, такое ли у меня настроение сейчас, каким оно было тогда. 
Я храню эти воспоминания и это настроение глубоко в своем сердце..."

 


 

Е.С Шрила Шиварама Свами на санкиртане. Декабрь 2013.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

*Лучшая Эко-Община Европы:* http://usanin.com/blog/ekoobshhina/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Инесса Богушевская

Kasturika d.d., спасибо Вам огромное!!!!!!!!!!! и Вам, Rama Gauranga das, и всем преданным))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо вам, Инесса  :namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Radha-namini dd

Невнимательно смотрела, нашла уже нужный семинар, спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Новый Вриндаван,*_ кусочек духовной реальности:_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Измените что-то для кого-то!_

Иногда в безбрежном океане Кали-юги преданные думают, что их усилия подобны усилиям воробьихи, пытавшейся осушить океан. И несмотря на то, что нам, действительно, нужна помощь Гаруды, чтобы изменить мир, наши усилия каждый раз приносят плоды, когда мы даем кому-то книгу. Конечно, мы не знаем, как Кришна ответит на наши усилия.

Но сначала история. Жил-был старик. Он каждое утро гулял по морскому берегу и всякий раз кидал в море морских звезд, которых приливом выбрасывало на песок. Однажды его увидел мальчик и спросил, что тот делает. Когда старик объяснил ему, мальчик показал ему на тысячи умирающих на песке морских звезд: «Их слишком много на берегу. Ты никогда не сможешь спасти их всех. Неужели ты думаешь, что твои усилия что-то изменят?»

Старик подошел к ближайшей морской звезде и бросил ее в волны: «Для нее – да!».

Когда я впервые приехал в Венгрию около 20 лет назад, я не ожидал никаких результатов. Я проповедовал через книги Прабхупады, и это для кого-то «что-то изменило». Те, на кого это подействовало, основали храм, и я попросил их переводить и распространять книги. То, что они делали, «что-то изменило» еще для кого-то, и поэтому сейчас у нас много преданных, центров, храмов, ресторанов, «Пища жизни» и колледж. Преданные, занятые в этих проектах, продолжают «что-то изменять для кого-то». Таким образом, продолжается парампара.

Кому-то может показаться, что что мы взялись за безнадежную задачу. Но для меня и для вас сознание Кришны «что-то изменило». Да, мы хотим спасти мир. Но если наши усилия спасут хотя бы одну душу, если для нее «что-то изменится», то в этом – наше совершенство и это оправдывает все наши усилия. И если Гаруда или Господь Чайтанья решат, то наши ничтожные усилия в один прекрасный день смогут осушить океан невежества и так «что-то изменить» для всех. «Измените что-то для кого-то» сегодня!»

_Е.С.Шиварама Свами_



_Radha kunda`s passing ceremony_ https://www.flickr.com/photos/krisna...7647332145782/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, представляю вам видео-обращение Е.С.Шиварама Свами с кратким описанием на русском языке:

" На венгерской ферме Нью-Враджа дхама очень заботятся о Божествах Шри Шри Радхе-Шьям. Там находится один из самых красивых храмов ИСККОН, но он был выстроен около 20 лет  назад. И сейчас, уже в течение нескольких лет, по частям осуществляется его реконструкция.
 В настоящее время преданные перестраивают пуджарские помещения и алтарную Радхе-Шьям.
 В алтаре необходимо заменить симхасаны Божеств и устроить их основания с подогревом, чтобы Божествам не было холодно стоять на них осенью и зимой, переоборудовать и облицевать мрамором асаны, где находятся постели Божеств, заменить алтарь. Сейчас он сделан из гипса и начал постепенно разрушаться. Новый алтарь вырезается из дерева (есть видео с Шрилой Шиварамой Свами в мастерской резчиков дерева), все рабочие поверхности в алтаре облицуются мрамором (каким мрамором - тоже есть отдельное видео). 
Также оборудуется гардеробная комната Божеств, где должны быть установлены стеллажи для примерно 300 выдвижных полок, на которых будут аккуратно храниться одежды Божеств. В настоящее время у Радхе-Шьям 240 комплектов одежды. 

Это очень дорогостоящая реконструкция, поэтому преданные венгерской общины обратились к мировому сообществу вайшнавов с просьбой о посильных пожертвованиях..."





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d1MaD-xhzw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6h5qHQBqw0 (только на венгерском)


Пожертвования на реконструкцию алтаря Их Светлостей Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары можно отправить следующим образом: 

1 вариант
 Вы можете отправить  самостоятельно на банковский счет. Вот его реквизиты.
 Account Holder (Beneficiary account):  MKTHK
Address of the Account Holder : 
Town: Budapest
Postcode: 1039
Country: Hungary
Address:  Lehel utca 15-17.
 IBAN: HU52 1040 0951 4957 4954 4855 1110
Swift Code: OKHBHUHB
Name of the Bank: Kereskedelmi es Hitelbank
Address of the Bank: Vigado ter 1
Town: Budapest
Postcode: 1051
Country: Hungary
Address: Vigado ter 1
Валюта перевода – евро
Обязательно с пометкой "Temple renovation"

2 вариант 

Через систему PAYPAL.
Там нужно зарегистрироваться и привязать свою банковскую карту к адресу электронной почты. 
Адрес  в системе paypal на который можно отправить:  srsbookspp@gmail.com
Обязательно с пометкой "Temple renovation"

(Если возникнут какие-то вопросы по перечислению денег, обращайтесь ко мне, Кастурике д.д. Будем благодарны за размещение и репост в соцсетях.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/371109273001726/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лекция в Москве, посвящённая явлению Шримати Радхарани и явлению Шримати Лалиты деви:

"Почему мы поклоняемся Шримати Радхарани?"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Радхаштами 02.09.2014_ - Лекция и киртан в московском Храме :

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_1.09.14 Утренняя лекция : "Нет большей муки, чем разлука с преданными Кришны"._






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...TwH89vIwcLwO8G

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Вопрос:_ Преданные, которые живут в общинах или живут в поселении рядом друг с другом, как часто они должны собираться вместе?

_Ответ Е.С.Шрилы Шиварама Свами:_ Каждый день. Утренняя программа перед Божествами. В любой общине центром должны быть Божества.  Они очень счастливы, когда видят, что многие преданные присутствуют.
Так устроены все деревни в России, в них имеется как минимум 1 церквушка, если не две или три. И люди ходили раньше в церкви  каждый день, не только по воскресеньям. 
И идея общины заключается в том, что в общине должно быть место, где преданные регулярно собираются, чтобы петь и воспевать. И для Шрилы Прабхупады это и была программа тимбилдинга, или программа улучшения взаимоотношений. Потому что именно это укрепляет общину, когда вы воспеваете вместе, слушаете вместе. Когда преданным надо идти на работу, то может быть какая-то укороченная программа. И чем больше вы будете это делать, тем крепче будет община. А иначе у вас будет просто федерация домов, но общинности между вами не будет. Это может быть не единственная _садхана._ У вас может быть программа _арати_, воспевание 4-х кругов совместной _джапы_, какая-то короткая 20-ти минутная лекция. И другие вещи тоже.

 Например, есть одна вещь, которую мы упустили, утеряли в Нью-Враджа дхаме - это то, что все преданные вначале вкушали _прасад_ вместе. Но сейчас _брахмачари, брахмачарини_ и  только некоторые домохозяева едят вместе. И очень много преданных едят по своим домам. Получается - половина по домам, половина - в храме вместе.
Но если вы посмотрите, чего Прабхупада хотел, он хотел, чтобы преданные вкушали вместе. Это наша _дхарма:_ нужно принимать _прасад_ вместе.
Это странно выглядит, когда, например, 40 человек готовят каждый на своей кухне, хотя живут на расстоянии нескольких метров. И с практической точки зрения это неэкономично.

 Харе Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Вопрос:_ Как наставнику поддерживать энтузиазм у молодых преданных, чтобы они были всегда счастливы?

_Ответ Е.С.Шрилы Шиварама Свами:_  А зачем вам поддерживать тот же самый энтузиазм?
  Есть естественные объяснения, почему вы не можете поддерживать тот же уровень энтузиазма. Арджуна, например, во время битвы на Курукшетре не был особо энтузиастичным. И это совершенно естественно, что люди будут проходить через разные фазы в своей жизни. И через разные фазы в своей духовной жизни. Поэтому гораздо важней, чем чувство энтузиазма, - это чувство долга. И чувство долга приходит к нам в результате изучения _Бхагавад-Гиты_ и понимания важности этого чувства долга в нашей жизни. Потому что иногда вы не будете чувствовать энтузиазм делать то, что вы должны делать. Но долг означает, что вы в любом случае это делаете. Я не уверен, что Арджуна каждый раз проявлял энтузиазм сражаться. Кришна даже не задал ему вопрос: "Арджуна, а ты чувствуешь энтузиазм?"
Он его спрашивает: "Ты понимаешь, что Я говорю?"
И Арджуна отвечает" Да, я понял, сейчас я буду выполнять свой долг".

 Энтузиазм исчезает по разным причинам. Иногда потеря энтузиазма происходит из-за того, что мы совершаем оскорбления. И часто также случается, что этот энтузиазм, который у нас есть в первые дни, он является энтузиазмом по молодости. И позже человек понимает, что на самом деле означает сознание Кришны, и что нужно будет его поддерживать всю жизнь; и человек может естественным образом немного сбавлять обороты, чтобы настроиться на всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
 Также нужно учесть фактор гун материальной природы. Когда на нас влияет гуна благости, мы чувствуем энтузиазм. Когда влияет гуна невежества, то мы чувствуем себя по другому. Но если вы будете выполнять свой долг, то, как следствие, вы тоже будете чувствовать энтузиазм. Поэтому, в соответствии с гунами материальной природы, есть разные виды энтузиазма. И энтузиазм, рождённый из гуны благости - это настоящий энтузиазм. И самый лучший энтузиазм - это энтузиазм от понимания того, что мы получили прекрасную возможность служить Кришне. 

 И также иногда бывает, что этот внешний энтузиазм - это внешний фантик, но внутри человек движим гуной страсти. Ну и, конечно, есть состояние, когда мы получаем реализации, опыт, что я не являюсь этим телом, я являюсь душой. Тогда человек испытывает очень большое воодушевление, как следствие этого понимания. 
И так как мы являемся обусловленными душами, мы начинаем привыкать к тем дарам, которые мы получили в рамках преданного служения.  Миллионер очень быстро устаёт от своих миллионов, он хочет миллиарды. Это ментальный уровень.

_даршан 01.09.2014 Москва_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Процесс духовной жизни сводится к обратному – к вере Кришны, в нас.*

_  из книги «Chant» Е.С. Шрилы Шиварамы Свами_ 

 Преданные часто говорят о необходимости веры в Кришну, и в процесс преданного служения. 
Однако Кришна, Его святые имена, и все то, что с Ним связанно – существуют вечно. Они существуют не потому что "мы" в них верим. Они существуют независимо от того верим мы в них или нет. Кришна никак не обязан доказывать нам Свое существование.


Иногда люди говорят: « Докажите мне что Бог существует». Докажем ли мы Его существование или нет, никак не изменит факта Его существования. Ему нет необходимости доказывать Себя кому либо. В действительности весь процесс духовной жизни сводится к обратному. Это мы, находимся в положении тех, кто должен доказать Ему свое существование.

Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны сделать в этой жизни что-то замечательное, что привлечет к нам внимание Кришны. Проявляя своенравие, мы потерялись и сбились с пути. Так что это нам необходимо совершать те виды деятельности, которые привлекут внимание Кришны, и докажут Ему что мы достойны Его веры в нас.

Мы можем верить в Кришну, и это хорошо. Но этого не достаточно для того чтобы вернутся домой обратно к Богу. Если наша Вера действительно сильна, наш образ поведения приведет к тому, что мы привлечем внимание Кришны.

И когда Кришна увидит что преданный искренен, стабилен, честен, тяжело трудится, тогда Кришна начинает верить в него и думает: «Ему можно верить, он надежен». И когда Кришна поверит нам, Он откроет Себя нам.

группа  https://vk.com/sivaramaswami

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_30 августа 1994 года_

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны Вашим лотосным стопам. Вся слава Вам в честь празднования дня Вашего явления. Размышляя над тем, что я могу предложить Вам в этот день, я просматривал свою обычную корреспонденцию. Одно письмо привлекло моё внимание, я предлагаю это письмо Вам. Вот оно:


«Дорогой Шиварама Свами, Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста примите мои поклоны. Надеюсь, что вы не будете возражать, что я пишу вам. Я никогда раньше не писала духовному учителю, вы не знаете меня. 
Моё имя бхактин Дора, я живу в Пексии, Венгрия. Мне 14 лет, и я живу вместе со своей матерью и старшей сестрой. В 1992 году я пошла с друзьями на фестиваль Харе Кришна. Я не очень этим заинтересовалась, но мне понравилось петь и танцевать вместе с преданными. Там я купила книгу _Наука самосознания_. Сама не знаю почему, т.к. я не очень люблю читать. Возможно потому, что я получила удовольствие от пения. Я принесла книгу домой, и не помню куда она потом задевалась. Но в один прекрасный день мама обнаружила эту книгу и очень рассердилась на меня, она подумала, что я читаю всю эту литературу. Видите ли, все члены нашей семьи очень строгие католики, и уверены, что сознание Кришны своего рода промывание мозгов. На самом деле я не читала этой книги я просто забыла о ней. Но так или иначе она возникла, и мама собиралась выбросить её из дома. Моя бабушка, которой было тогда 68 лет как раз была в то время на кухне. Она живёт в квартире этажом выше. Она подошла, взяла книгу, просмотрела её и очень строго меня отчитала. Я думала тогда, что этим дело кончилось и не имела ничего против, т.к. находилась в полной _майе_ в ту пору.
  Примерно через неделю я случайно подслушала разговор между мамой и бабушкой. Бабушка сказала, что это не обычная книга, она сказала, что Шрила Прабхупада говорит тоже , что и Иисус Христос и что несомненно Кришна Сам Господь Бог. Я была очень удивлена.
  Она сказала так же, что нужно слушать что говорит Прабхупада и воспевать Харе Кришна. Потому, что это религия нашего века. Потом они долго говорили о том, что Христианство в упадке, что никто не следует библейским заповедям, но то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада – это чисто и совершенно. 
С этого дня всё и началось. Однажды бабушка посетила _нама-хатту_, центр Харе Кришна, и начала повторять мантру на чётках. Она так же начала покупать книги Шрилы Прабхупады одну за другой. Всю свою пенсию она тратила на то, чтобы приобрести эту, как она называла, прекрасную священную _Бхагаватам_. Порой она питалась одной картошкой, но продолжала покупать книги. Как-то преданные пришли и установили алтарь в её квартире, а когда я зашла к бабушке, они спустились в нашу квартиру и повесели изображение Кришны. Но это было только начало.
  Однажды ночью бабушке приснился сон о Прабхупаде, и с тех пор с ней, что-то случилось. Я не знаю, что это был за сон, но она как-то вся преобразилась. В ней появилось столько радости и энтузиазма. Она начала проповедовать всем членам семьи: не только мне, но и моей маме, сестре и даже двум своим сыновьям и их жёнам, и шестерым своим внукам, а также своим братьям, сёстрам и родственникам. Раньше она не расставалась с Библией и постоянно цитировала Иисуса Христа, а теперь она читала стихи из _Бхагавад-Гиты_ и комментарии этого доброго Шрилы Прабхупады, так она его называла. Это был настоящий трансцендентный террор. Каждый в нашей семье должен был читать по крайней мере один круг в день, т.е. 108 раз читать мантру, в добавок к этому все должны были стать вегетарианцами, в том числе и наша собака Сикра, и предлагать пищу изображению Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа Чайтаньи. Наконец-то и я начала выбираться из _майи,_ повторять мантру и читать немного. 
 Когда я прихожу в школу, мои друзья расспрашивают меня о Кришне, т.к. знают, что я преданная. Все шестнадцать членов нашей семьи посещают центр Харе Кришна. Во время рождественского марафона мы все вместе пытались распространять книги, даже бабушка брала с собой книги, когда шла на рынок, и продавала их продавцам. А теперь она собирает деньги, чтобы поехать в Будапешт, посмотреть на установленные в храме Божества. Она слышала, что Сам Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда прибыли в Венгрию, и преданные служат Им. И она говорит, что хочет увидеть Господа хоть раз в своей жизни.

 В этом году на фестивале Харе Кришна вы читали лекцию гостям после _киртана._ Вы должны помнить мою бабушку, она сидела прямо перед вами и задавала множество вопросов.
 Я тоже хотела задать вопрос, но постеснялась. Могу я спросить сейчас?
 Надеюсь вы не против.
 Я хочу знать, что за человек был Шрила Прабхупада? Он должно быть очень дорог Кришне , т.к. распространил Его послание по всему миру. Что-же это за книги, которые так изменили жизнь всей моей семьи.
 Как это возможно, что он говорил так убеждающее и могущественно через свои книги. Вы, как его ученик должны чувствовать себя очень счастливым, ведь это такая великая личность. Иногда, когда бабушка повторяет мантру перед изображением Шри Кришны, она плачет. Как Прабхупада делает это? Я тоже хочу плакать, как она. Бабушка постоянно думает о Прабхупаде и иногда беседует с его изображением. И хотя я читала, что он ушёл из этого мира, но действительно ли он мёртв или может быть он всё же жив? Как вы думаете могу ли я встретить его однажды? Простите пожалуйста за длинное письмо, не могу остановиться. Я хочу стать хорошей преданной и помогать вам и Прабхупаде распространять сознание Кришны, т.е. сознание Бога. Могли бы вы ответить на мои вопросы?

Бхактин Дора»


Шрила Прабхупада, что же это за милость, которую Вы дали этой пожилой женщине и которую никогда не давали мне? Она никогда не встречала Вас, никогда не видела преданных, она даже не была инициирована Вами. Что же это за доброта и милость которые Вы даровали ей и лишили меня, вашего удачливого ученика, как выразилась Дора, и что за вдохновение Вы дали Дориной бабушке во сне, ведь это произошло всего лишь через несколько месяцев после общения с Вами, общения с Вашими книгами.
 Чем Вы так тронули её сердце, что заставило её изменить всю её жизнь в столь преклонном возрасте. Что заставило её восстать в одиночку, восстать против общепринятых норм, банальностей привычек установившихся традиций и полностью изменить свой мир. Эта смелость дерзновение, которыми я не обладаю. У меня не хватило бы мужества пойти на такие перемены.
  Шрила Прабхупада я хочу знать, что Вы сказали ей через своё изображение, когда она говорила с Вами. У меня много Ваших портретов, но Вы не говорите со мной через них. Хотя я ежедневно служу Божествам, тем не менее я воспринимаю Их как изваяния сделанные из мрамора и дерева. Как могла эта старая женщина получить твёрдую уверенность в то, что Сам Господь посетил её страну? Почему Вы не наделили такой верой и таким видением меня?
  Откуда она почерпнула убеждение в то, что путешествие в столицу к Божествам отныне - цель её жизни. И наконец ещё один вопрос: Шрила Прабхупада, как получилось, что, когда Дорина бабушка читает мантру перед алтарём, она плачет? Как вы сделали это? Я тоже хочу плакать, как она. Почему Вы не даровали мне этой милости.
 Шрила Прабхупада, это всего лишь одно письмо от девочки, соприкоснувшейся с Вами. Сколько миллионов душ, которые ежедневно в своём непосредственном опыте ощущают Вашу милость, читают Ваши книги, говорят с Вами во сне и плачут, воспевая святые имена, могли бы написать такие же письма. Я думаю такие люди встречаются с Вами каждый день. Как мне обрести такую же удачу? Наступит ли тот день, когда Вы прольёте и на меня ту особую милость, которую Вы даровали им. Если же, даже умоляя об этом, я не получу эту милость непосредственно от Вас, я буду служить тем душам, которые обрели Вашу милость и исполняют Вашу миссию, я буду предлагать им _прасад,_ давать им книги и показывать как заниматься духовной практикой. Я буду воспевать с ними, и я могу надеяться, что постигну новые аспекты Вашего Величия, хотя возможно никогда не смогу полностью понять его.

Ваш смиренный слуга Шиварама Свами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Иногда Бог может быть жестоким к нам, - с нашей, материальной точки зрения. К примеру, Бали Махарадж был отчитан и унижен Господом в присутствии всех своих слуг, супруги. Причём это произошло уже после его предания Господу. Господь продолжает его наказывать. Один из аспектов предания заключается в том, что мы не ожидаем справедливости. Справедливость - это качество и отношение, которое очень ценится в современном обществе, особенно в юриспрунденции.
Но если в преданном служении всегда все будет справедливо, как Господь сможет проверить вашу веру, твёрдость вашего характера, вашу истинную мотивацию? Часто Кришна ставит нас в ситуации, которые выглядят абсолютно несправедливо, чтобы посмотреть, из чего мы сделаны.

«Сканда Пурана» описывает, что, когда вы берёте кусочек сандалового дерева и начинаете тереть его об камень, сандаловое дерево источает аромат сандаловой пасты.
 Когда Кришна берёт своего преданного и трёт об камень обстоятельств, сложных жизненных ситуаций преданный источает _шаранагати_. Непреданный сразу начинает возмущаться, что это несправедливо. В таком случае мы не проходим испытание, не сдаём экзамен. Мы часто видим, что в Сознании Кришны с нами не всегда обращаются справедливо. Для этого и нужна вера.

Если бы к вам всегда относились справедливо и учтиво, и все шло бы как по маслу, то со временем ваше служение совершалось бы на автомате, без глубокой осознанности и чувства целомудрия.

Шиварама Свами

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Шрила Прабхупада думал, что мы, его ученики, станем трансцендентными достаточно быстро.
И затем мы увидели, что вместо того, чтобы продвигаться, наш прогресс затормаживался, и многие преданные падали. У нас по-прежнему были сложности в следовании основным принципам. И тогда Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось очень быстро поменять свои ожидания по отношению к нам, и применить другой подход. Он начал больше подчёркивать важность _варнашрамы._ Он понял, что наше очищение будет долгим, и поэтому необходимо создавать определённую социальную среду, которая будет поддерживать нас. Но при этом Шрила Прабхупада продолжал заботиться о своих учениках, не отвергал их. 
 Даже, несмотря на то, что он видел, что они не сразу же со всей открытой душой принимают _вайшнавскую_ культуру: как мы едим, что мы едим, как мы омываемся и одеваемся, даже, что касается основных аспектов поддержания тела и поведения. И часто преданные были причиной того, что Шрила Прабхупада стыдился того, как они себя ведут, например, во Вриндаване или в других местах.
 И, к сожалению, эта тенденция продолжается.

 И вот в этом смысле преданные не были на этой волне _вайшнавской_ культуры, но Шрила Прабхупада тем не менее продолжал их поддерживать. Потому что мы пытались, потому что мы проповедуем и потому что преданные искренне хотят удовлетворить Кришну. И, хотя жалобы на нас приходили к Шриле Прабхупаде со всех сторон, он всегда нас защищал, он всегда нас поддерживал.

Когда преданные проповедовали в Японии, в результате тактики их проповеди, сознание Кришны запретили в Японии. И в Индии все газеты раструбили, что Харе Кришна закрыли в Японии. И один из духовных братьев Прабхупады послал ему вырезку из газеты с такой статьёй и написал: "Посмотри, что делают твои ученики, их запретили в Японии". 
 Шрила Прабхупада надиктовал ответное письмо: "Да, их выдворили из Японии. Но почему их оттуда выдворили? Потому что они приехали туда! А ты чем занимаешься? Ты просто сидишь в своём храме? Лучше быть выдворенным из Японии в попытке там проповедовать, чем не быть выдворенным, ничего не делая". 
Прабхупада очень защищал своих преданных".

_(ответы на вопросы, утренняя лекция 01.09.14 Москва)_





 Впервые Е.С. Шрила Шиварама Свами встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду 6 марта 1975 года в Далласе, Техасе. 
 " В течение 5 лет я видел и знал своего духовного учителя только по фотографиям. Они были везде, на алтаре, на _вьясасане,_ в журналах, на стенах, в книгах. Но я никогда не видел Прабхупаду лично.
 Моим первым впечатлением было то, что здесь была та же фотография, но она теперь двигается. Это было настолько сильное впечатление,- видеть ожившим того, кому я поклонялся в течение пяти лет в неживой форме. Всю остальную часть лекции я продолжал видеть Прабхупаду таким образом. Тогда я понял, что духовный учитель не отличен от своего изображения.
Это был первый личный контакт с его Божественной Милостью, хотя я уже 2 года был инициированным преданным.
 Было небольшое число встреч с его Божественной Милостью и в два следующих года..
Кришна устроил все эти встречи со Шрилой Прабхупадой, и это было замечательно. 
 Я видел много преданных, которые после бесчисленных часов общения с Шрилой Прабхупадой, будучи его секретарем, поваром и попутчиком, оставляли служение и ставили под угрозу принципы сознания Кришны. Прабхупада написал мне, что надо быть осторожным, не общаться с духовным учителем очень близко, иначе можно думать о нем, как об обычном человеке. Кришна защитил меня. "

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Много фотографий тут:  https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/krisna...7648560446390/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Будьте предприимчивыми! Будьте смелыми!_

Чтобы распространять книги и делать это эффективно, нужны то и другое. Шрила Прабхупада сказал однажды: "Будьте львом на охоте (т.е. на санкиртане) и ягнёнком дома (т.е. в любом другом месте)". Он также говорил, что у нас должен быть кшатрийский дух, чтобы проповедовать. Уже став преданным, я поначалу был очень застенчивым и замкнутым. Я таким и остался, но мое служение часто требовало, чтобы я был разговорчивым и коммуникабельным. Иначе невозможно проповедовать. В свой первый день санкиртаны я смог набраться храбрости только на то, чтобы просто остановить человека. Поняв, что распространять книги в таком состоянии невозможно, я решил, что должен действовать, как другая личность. И с помощью преданных мне это удавалось. Так я впервые предался. И Господь мне ответил.

Гокулананда прабху нарисовал передо мной картину, которая с тех пор всегда со мной. Он сказал: "Одинокий и старый человек, Прабхупада продавал книги в Индии и в Нью-Йорке". Я подумал, что если я – настоящий слуга своего гуру, то должен идти по его стопам.

Было несколько уроков предприимчивости и решимости в распространении книг, которые я усвоил. Надеюсь, вам это тоже поможет:

Прежде всего, у вас должны быть правильные убеждения:
1) люди страдают, но в безумии своем этого не понимают;
2) лекарство от их помешательства и страданий только одно: книги Прабхупады;
3) повторяйте: только одно
4) все принадлежит Кришне, и, как его представитель, вы имеете право находиться в
любом месте в любое время;
5) поскольку Кришна ежедневно дает людям все, в чем они нуждаются, вы как его представитель имеете право просить людей отдать часть того, что дал им Кришна, и купить книгу. Каждый день!

Некоторые из моих правил:
- Смотрите людям в глаза – особенно когда просите их о пожертвовании.
- Ваш тон должен быть ровным, настойчивым и доверительным.
- Смело предлагайте дать существенное пожертвование.
- Если они купили одну книгу, предлагайте им другую и с улыбкой просите пожертвовать ещё.
- Если они купили вторую книгу, предлагайте им весь комплект.
- Не бойтесь групп людей – качков, байкеров, рокеров и т.п. Часто они – лучшие покупатели книг.
- Идите к людям, не боясь риска. Если вас выгнали или арестовали – это ещё не конец света.
- Сохраняйте творческий настрой в распространении книг – согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам; не становитесь заезженной пластинкой.

Несколько историй. В Чикаго люди так быстро ходят, что их приходится хватать за руку, чтобы остановить. Однажды я схватил так одного человека, он развернулся ко мне, и когда я опустил взгляд, я увидел, что в живот мне упирается ствол пистолета. Как в кино! Нет, книгу я ему продать не смог, но когда он ушёл, я просто продолжал распространять книги. Это – риск нашего служения.
 В Америке, где каждый имеет оружие, это случается довольно часто. В Ирландии в некоторых деревнях, где мы распространяли, было так мало людей, что нам приходилось голосовать на дороге и продавать книги сидевшим в машине. 
В Канаде летом мы распространяли в особых кинотеатрах, где люди смотрят фильмы, не выходя из своих машин. Мы ходили от машины к машине в темноте. Лучше всего книги распространялись на фильмах ужасов – люди облегчением вздыхали, когда понимали, что в окно их машины стучит Кришна, а не какой-нибудь монстр. В Миннеаполисе один хорошо одетый человек спросил меня на улице, сколько я хочу. Я решил воспользоваться шансом и, посмотрев ему в глаза, сказал: "Сто долларов!". Он дал их.
_
Шиварама Свами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Я пишу со смиренной просьбой оказать содействие в сборе средств для ремонта и обновления алтаря Радха-Шьямасундары и пуджарской комнаты. Как вы знаете, сейчас начинается сезон, когда люди дарят подарки и склонны делать добрые поступки. Каким-то образом это влияние распространяется и на преданных. В этом году мы получили замечательную международную поддержку, благодаря чему две трети наших целей были достигнуты, но нам по-прежнему необходимы еще $ 150 000, которые нужно будет выплатить до конца марта. Это – наш план, и каким-то мистическим образом все идет согласно ему, хотите верьте, хотите нет!


Я отдал свою жизнь Радхе и Шьямасундаре или, скорее всего, они Сами её забрали. В результате я обнаружил, что есть другой мир за пределами моего собственного ложного эго – прекрасный и блаженный мир. Я хочу приоткрыть окно в этот мир для преданных и гостей, так чтобы они тоже оставляли здесь свои сердца и поверили во Врадж. Calo mana sri vrndavana. По этой причине мы делаем реконструкцию и ремонт, а также потому, что я не могу преподносить Радха-Шьямасундаре что-либо второсортное.

Как вы можете помочь? Это вы знаете лучше меня. Например, вы можете вдохновлять окружающих вас преданных – возможно тех, кто слышал о Нью-Враджа-дхаме или даже посетил её. Вы можете также общаться с людьми через Facebook, другие социальные сети, интернет, телефон или лицом к лицу.

Какой материал есть у нас, чтобы помочь вам? Основная информация находится на www.facebook.com/temple.renovation, на английском и венгерском языках, где вы можете видеть новые видео о реконструкции и видео о команде художников, резчиков, рабочих по мрамору и строителей. На русском языке мы постараемся выкладывать это на сайте: http://sivaramaswami.ru/ и на https://vk.com/sivaramaswami.

Для связи с нами на английском можете писать прямо в группу на Facebook :www.facebook.com/temple.renovation. Для связи на русском языке можно писать мне через Дауджи даса на емайл daujidas@gmail.com, или по телефону в России +7(903)688-2772.

Ваш покорный слуга
 Шиварама Свами "

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Рассказал Е М Радха Говинда Прабху:_

 " Несколько лет тому назад я был в Венгрии в общине преданных, которая известна как Нью-Враджа-Дхама. Я зашел в дом к Шриле Шивараме Махараджу. Там есть его комната, и комната для гостей. Ниранджана Махарадж там останавливается обычно. И между ними есть еще одна комнатка, где обычно живет слуга.

И я зашел к слуге поговорить. И у него на стене была такая большая-большая рамочка, где было написано три слова.

Здоровье
Садхана
Служение

Я был очень заинтригован. Говорю: "Вишвамбара, рассказывай, что это?" 
Она реально на всю стену. 
И Вишвамбар говорит: "Это формула успеха нашего духовного учителя. Захочешь, спросишь у него сам".

У меня не было возможности у него спросить. Но однажды он сам начал об этом рассказывать: 
"*Здоровье, садхана, служение.* Я слышал это формулу от Тамал Кришны Махараджа, который говорил, что услышал ее от Шрилы Прабхупады. Я также слышал это Гирираджа Свами, который слышал, как Прабхупада говорил эту формулу несколько раз".

И он начинает объяснять: 
"Тело очень важный инструмент, с помощью которого мы служим Кришне. К сожалению, часто преданные расставляют свой приоритет в порядке служение-садхана-здоровье". 

Кто прошел через этот фазу своей духовной жизни? Я могу все 4 руки поднять.
Это самое первое побуждение. Какое здоровье? Особенно когда ты молод. Мне стоит сейчас маленькую щепотку _халавы_ съесть, и я уже держусь сразу за печень. Когда мне было 19 лет, я три подноса с _халавой_ съедал, и бодро повторял _джапу._ И никакой слизи в теле. И никаких бессонных ночей. 

Сейчас мне всего лишь 40 лет. Уже колени где-то болят, и другие проблемы. Я могу себе представить, что происходит в 50 лет или в 60 лет.

На самом деле Прабхупада говорил: "Старость означает болезнь, которая не прекращается". Молодым людям трудно понять это.

"И у нас есть эта ошибка. Мы отдаем приоритет вначале своему служению. 

Или наоборот. Преданные делают такой приоритет служение служение-здоровье-садхана. И обычно _садхана_ является элементом, которым пренебрегают чаще всего. А потом уже здоровье. Но нужно придерживаться именно такой расстановки: здоровье, садхана, служение. 

Если у нас есть здоровье. У нас будет сфокусированный ум".

Я думаю, что у каждого преданного есть опыт повторения _джапы,_ когда у него болит зуб. Или когда болит голова. Или когда он простужен тяжело. Очень сложно сфокусироваться. Очень сложно слушать. Очень сложно совершать свою _садхану._ Очень сложно совершать _пуджу,_ когда у тебя течет изо рта. Это очень сложно. 

Поэтому приоритет именно такой: здоровье и потом _садхана._ 

Почему не служение, а потом _садхана_? Потому что если мы не соблюдаем хорошую _садхану._ То сознание, в котором мы будем совершать свое служение, не обязательно будет служением. В полном смысле этого слова. Это может быть будет какая-нибудь _карма-мишра-бхакти или гьяна-мишра-бхакти._ Это может быть какая-нибудь деятельность в гунах материальной природы с примесью какой-то _бхакти._ 

_Бхакти_ или не _бхакти,_ это зависит от мотивации. Это _бхакти, агьята-сукрити или карма-мишра-бхакти._ Все зависит от мотивации. 

Мотивация у нас правильная тогда, когда мы соблюдаем хорошую садхану. Тогда мы в хорошем сознании выполняем свое служение, в правильном настроении. 

Поэтому эти три вещи взаимосвязаны. Здоровье влияет на нашу _садхану._ Наша _садхана_ влияет на сознание, в котором мы совершаем свое служение. 

Мой Гуру Махарадж часто проводит тонкую грань. Он говорит: "Можно идти в сторону Кришны, можно идти к Кришне". И это разница между деятельностью и служением. Деятельность - это то, что ведет нас туда, куда-то в сторону Кришны. А служение - это то, что конкретно нас приводит к Кришне. 

Как проводит разграничение между этими видами деятельности? Вопрос сознания, вопрос мотивации. 

"Подобная модель должна стать приоритетной не только в духовной жизни, но и в материальной стороне нашей жизни. Кто-то может забеспокоиться, что если он так поступит, тогда он не сможет успевать делать другие важные дела. Но Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите - _йога-кшемам вахамй ахам_ (BG 9.22)". 

Это одно из определений веры. _Йога-кшемам вахамй ахам:_ я даю моему преданному йогу, духовный прогресс. Я обеспечиваю моему преданному духовной прогресс. И _кшема_ означает "то, что ему необходимо".
Иногда преданные спрашивают: "Так почему мне Кришна не дает то, что мне необходимо?" Потому что Кришна дает то, что вам необходимо, с его точки зрения. А не с вашей точки зрения. У него есть свои представления относительно того, что нам необходимо. В том числе, для преданного служения. 

"В этом сознании мы выдерживаем эту формулу. Мы должны доверять факту, что станем более эффективными и успешными в своих делах, и получим больше благословений Кришны, если живем в соответствии с формулой - здоровье-садхана-служение".

 Это формула также соответствует _саттва-гуне._ _Саттвам йад брахма_-_даршанам_ (SB 1.2.24). Если человек живет в гуне благости, он видит Верховного Господа. Тема _гуны_ благости в духовной практики очень важна. Зачастую часто игнорируемая преданными, потому что они хотят сразу с _тама-гуны_ в трансцендентную _гуну_ подняться. 

На самом деле путь постепенный. Мы должны возвышаться, утончая свою гуну. Поэтому для тех преданных, кому интересно, как применить в своей духовной жизни идею того, что бы культивировать правильным образом _саттву._ Есть эта замечательная формула (здоровье-садхана-служение).

"Кришна также говорит в _Бхагавад-гите: йуктахара-вихарасйа йукта-чештасйа кармасу._ Он утверждает, что преданные должны выдерживать баланс в своем сне, в своей еде, в деятельности. И что это за балланс? Это баланс в этой формуле, что Прабхупада нам озвучивал в трех словах.

Поэтому давайте помнить: здоровье, садхана и служение. И верить, что если мы искренне последуем этой формуле, мы станем здоровее. Наша _садхана_ станет осознанной, улучшиться. И наша служение будет максимально результативным".

У Шрилы Радханатхи Махараджа есть подобный пример. Только он говорит не о трех составляющих. Он говорит о четырех составляющих. И он приводит пример с автомобилем. 
Преданные-водители знают, что если вы не докачиваете одно из 4 колес. Автомобиль уводит в стороны. И если колеса в принципе плохо накачаны, все 4. Автомобиль тоже странно себя ведет на дороге. Если колеса перекачены, то тогда тоже бьет по ходовой системе. И колеса могут лопнуть. Особенно если машину перегружать. Одно колесо может лопнуть, если его перекачать.

*4 колеса нашей духовной жизни:*

Наша садхана
Наша работа
Наша семья
Наше здоровье

Т.е. дополняется еще один элемент - наша работа, наша социальная сторона нашей жизни ". 

(отрывок из лекции "Садхана-садхья-таттва" 4)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Трудясь вместе, мы научимся любить друг друга

*Что значит духовная совместимость?*?

Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит: «Саджатияшае снигхде садху-санга сватоваре». «Са-джати» означает семья или природа человека. Духовная совместимость существует на разных уровнях, но основа нашей совместимости – это чувство долга. У нас есть один общий отец или дедушка в лице Шрилы Прабхупады, и мы обязаны гармонично взаимодействовать, чтобы выполнить его желание.

Обычно люди могут быть совместимы по двум причинам. Первое – это то, что они обладают сходной природой, а второе – то, что у них есть общие интересы. Если присутствует и то, и другое – это самое лучшее. Например, если мы рассмотрим общество воров. У них может и не быть общей природы. Они могут ненавидеть друг друга. Но у них есть общие интересы: «Нам нужно украсть вот эту машину!», или что-то подобное. Ради общей цели они подавляют в себе разногласия, вызванные противоположной природой. Без общего интереса цели не достигнешь.

С другой стороны, иногда люди обладают одинаковой природой, но у них нет единой цели, поэтому их ничто не объединяет. Шрила Прабхупада приводил историю о двух самых ленивых. Царь захотел узнать, кто в его царстве самый ленивый. Он сказал, что вознаградит такого. Многие стали претендовать на это, потому что хотели получить денег. Царь велел собрать их всех в одном помещении и кормить прасадом. После большого пира все легли спать, и тогда царь приказал поджечь это помещение. Естественно, все люди побежали оттуда, кто куда – за исключением двоих. Эти двое продолжали лежать, и один сказал другому: «Что-то больно жарко становится!». Тот ему в ответ: «А ты повернись на другой бок!». Царь пришел к выводу, что это – самые ленивые люди в его царстве. Они обладали схожей природой, но у них не было общей цели. 

Духовная совместимость проявится, когда мы объединимся ради единой цели, единой миссии. Служа вместе миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, мы сможем потрудиться и над своей духовной совместимостью. Трудясь вместе, мы научимся любить друг друга. Если двое разных людей служат миссии Шрилы Прабхупады из-за любви к нему, то, в конечном итоге, они начнут любить друг друга.

Есть такой ведический пример. В ведической культуре мальчиков и девочек сводили с раннего возраста. Прабхупада приводил пример, что девочке могло быть шесть или семь лет, но она уже отправлялась в дом мальчика и помогала его матери готовить. Кроме того, она подавала ему прасад. Они могли не разговаривать, у них могло не быть особого взаимодействия, но с годами общения между ними возникала естественная привязанность. Ко времени свадьбы у них уже были выстроены естественные взаимоотношения. 

Точно также – если мы находимся в настроении служения даже при отсутствии любви, если мы работаем над достижением единой цели и стараемся культивировать «шад видхи прити лакшанам» (любовные взаимоотношения преданных), то совершенно естественно со временем эта любовь придет. Но мы должны быть терпеливы...

Шиварама Свами

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Ачарья не совершает ошибки._

_Вопрос:_   Я хотел вспомнить один момент, как первый ученик, который редактировал книги Шрилы Прабхупады спросил у него: "Как понимать, что Вы совершенны, если единственным моим служением является то, что я исправляю Ваши ошибки?" И вопрос в том - понимание этого ученика, что есть "ошибки" - это ложное понимание или нет?

_Ответ:_  Мы просто должны дать точное определение, что такое ошибка. 
 Например, Прабхупада пытается вспомнить стих и не может вспомнить какую-то строку из него, - это ошибка?
 Или Прабхупада с точки зрения грамматики неправильное слово использует, - это ошибка? 
Это на самом деле не попадает в истинную категорию ошибки. Прабхупада на самом деле указывает, что это просто показывает, является человек всезнающим или нет. И он совершенен в том смысле, что Кришна совершенен.
 Шрила Прабхупада в одной беседе с другим редактором так и сказал, что есть такие моменты, которые тебе кажутся ошибками, но на самом деле они не являются ошибочными...

 Поэтому опять вопрос: Что можно считать ошибкой? Ошибка в понимании философии? Ошибка в понимании таттвы, в понимании расы и т.д.? Или другие мелкие ошибки, которые  больше относятся к деталям, и это скорее детали, чем ошибки. Какие-то технические аспекты.
  Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что ачарья не совершает ошибки. И если что-то происходит с точки зрения деталей, то в первую очередь мы должны воспринимать искренность ачарьи, его честность. И воспринимать его абсолютный уровень с точки зрения того, что он связан с Кришной, связан с Истиной. Поэтому трансцендентная истина _шабда_ и чистота не зависят от каких-то технических деталей. Мы отредактировали книги Шрилы Прабхупады, но его неотредактированные беседы и дискуссии имеют сами по себе очень сильное влияние. 

Я помню как, прежде чем я присоединился к храму, мне дали несколько кассет с записями лекций Шрилы Прабхупады. Это был очень интересный опыт, потому что я не мог понять, что Шрила Прабхупада говорит. Было очень сложно привыкнуть к акценту Шрилы Прабхупады, особенно к его лекциям, которые он давал в первые годы пребывания в Америке. Но в то же время то, что он говорил имело свой эффект, потому что я понял, ЧТО он говорит. И хотя с точки зрения языка, я не понимал его язык, но я понял его послание, что он хочет мне сказать.

Ошибка - это нечто, что становится препятствием для потока Истины.  А грамматика и разные детали не становятся препятствием для потока Абсолютной Истины. И поэтому Прабхупада цитировал Нараду Муни: "Даже если эта литература составлена не совершенной с внешней точки зрения, она будет иметь своё воздействие" 

_Утренняя лекция в Марфино 01.09.2014_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*В поддержку проповедникам и распространителям книг*

Транскрипция подкаста Шрилы Шиварамы Свами за 11 февраля 2015, "Три драгоценных камня из сегодняшней лекции Вайшешики Прабху". 
http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/2015...sesika-prabhu/

Несколько пунктов из сегодняшней лекции Вайшешики Прабху. Первый пункт связан с цитатой Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура о том что должен ожидать проповедник на поприще проповеди. Мы как проповедники должны ожидать три вещи (которые относятся к первому пункту): 

1) Недопонимание. 2) Противостояние 3) Пренебрежение. 

Конечно же эти три вещи дают нам возможность улучшить себя, но внутренне мы должны быть готовы к тому что нам придется иметь дело с подобными проблемами. 

1) Нас будут недопонимать. Независимо от того, что мы пытаемся делать для людей что-то хорошее, давая им самое лучшее в форме Сознание Кришны, все же люди будут недопонимать нас считая нас сектой, какой-то йогой, Индийской религией, или чем-то еще подобным. Люди не будут понимать наших намерений. Они будут осуждать нас за то как мы выглядим, как мы одеваемся, и за наши прически. Они будут осуждать даже книги и писания которые мы цитируем, и то как мы выражаем свои мысли - потому что мы говорим с ними на разных языках. 

Поэтому важно чтобы преданные понимали как нужно ясно и доступно подавать Сознание Кришны чтобы оценивая и видя нас, у людей было как можно меньше недоразумений. Потому что в Кали-югу люди и так склонны недопонимать вас, независимо от того чем вы занимаетесь. 

Вы будете встречать противостояние. Совершенно очевидно что мы встретим противостояние. Мы боремся за то чтобы положить конец чувственным наслаждениям, тогда как все и вся вокруг нас, настроено на то чтобы увеличить чувственные наслаждения до бесконечности. Поэтому очевидно что мы встретим противостояние. Но какими бы ни были наши шансы, преданные должны быть решительными, потому что это те идеалы ради которых мы живем. Мы живем для того чтобы давать Сознание Кришны другим. Идти на встречу противостоянию - неблагодарное дело. Ну и здорово - это неблагодарное дело, но мы будем продолжать свое служение. 

Нами будут пренебрегать. Другими словами люди будут просто пренебрегать самим нашим существованием и будут вести себя так как будто бы нас нет. Тринад апи суничена - это поможет нам развить терпение. И нам нужно быть терпеливыми. Люди заведомо будут игнорировать наше существование, и что мы можем сделать? Они ведут себя так как будто бы нас не существует. Но очевидно что мы существуем. Несомненно наше существование имеет свою ценность. Но что нам остается делать, кроме того чтобы терпеть. 

2) Вторая тема озвученная на лекции была мантра которую Вайшешика Прабху предложил нам выучить наизусть. Она поможет нам в проповеди, а также поможет нам увидеть что Кришна направляет нас через окружающих людей. Все возникающие обстоятельства предназначены для нашего улучшения. Эта мантра также поможет нам улучшить наши взаимоотношения с другими - с членами наших семей, с преданными и т.д. 

Что же это за мантра, о которой он говорил также что она улучшит нашу жизнь? Мантра звучит следующим образом: "Я всегда открыт к тому что меня будут поправлять". 

Это хорошая мантра. Это то о чем мы всегда должны помнить - кем бы мы небыли и с кем бы мы не взаимодействовали, мы должны быть открыты к исправлениям. 
Разве мы правы во всех обстоятельствах, всегда и независимо от того что мы делаем? Ну, в случае Кришны - это так. Но мы не Кришна. Итак, если мы открыты тогда все описанные выше препятствия превратятся в возможности. Они превратятся для нас в возможности учиться. 

3) И третий пункт о котором я хочу рассказать. Речь идет о примере того как можно превратить препятствие в возможность. Вайшешика Прабху рассказывал что часто во время распространения книг, он останавливает людей которые в ответ говорят ему: "Нет, спасибо. Я в порядке. У меня все хорошо". Я уверен что большинство распространителей книг тоже встречают таких людей. 

И что вы можете сказать в ответ человеку который считает что у него в жизни все в порядке? Но Вайшешика Прабху говорит им в ответ: "Да вы в порядке. У вас все хорошо. Но у вас все может быть еще лучше"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

О ГОПАЛАХ 

(Е.М. Радха-Говинда Прабху)

"А что станет с Гопалами, когда дети вырастут?" - такой вопрос задал вчера Шиварама Свами одной матаджи, попросившей разрешения для своего ребенка поклоняться Гопалу. Затем он добавил, что Божество Гопала принадлежит традиции Валлабхи. Нашим детям лучше дарить Гауру-Нитая. Никаких оскорблений, и дети смогут поклоняться Им всю оставшуюся жизнь, не неся реакций. А пока родители несут реакции за сева-апардхи, нананесенные детьми образу Балы Гопалы...

Лет 15 тому назад Ниранджана Свами сделал замечание бывшему президенту кишиневской ятры за "традицию" дарить детям Гопалов... Все началось с того, что кто-то из русских бхакт решил, что Гопал подойдет как игрушка для его детей. И пошло-поехало... Но преданные, незнакомые с вайшнавской культурой, не понимают, что образ Балы Гопала относится к настроению ватсальи и является святыней для вайшнавов Валлабха-сампрадаи. Простите за мои три копейки - просто надоело видеть, как подобная глупость уже перерастает в целый культ...

Я готов оставаться для кого-то снобом, если при этом придется отстаивать общие решения GBC в этом вопросе, отстоять мнения своего шикша-гуру (Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами - GBC по Молдове, который неоднократно просил меня проводить семинары по поклонению Божествам в его регионе) и своего дикша-гуру, к которому прислушиваются и такие замечательные вайшнавы, как Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху.

На следующий день после этой истории я переспросил у Шиварамы Свами про детских Гопалов. На тот момент мы были в Москве. Рядом также был ББ Говинда Свами. Они ответили еще раз, что не нужно дарить детям Гопалов. Лучше дать детям маленькие Божества Гауры-Нитая. Минимум оскорблений - максимум блага. Ладду-Гопал - это Божество рага-марга. Установленное или нет, это все равно Божество Кришны. Минимум блага детям и максимум реакций родителям.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Когда мы видим что люди страдают, - а люди однозначно страдают, тогда задайтесь вопросом, что вы можете для них сделать? Самое лучшее, что мы можем сделать для людей - дать им знание, как помочь самим себе.
 Непосредственная помощь хороша, но лучше, чтобы они помогали себе сами". 
_ Шиварама Свами_







_Маяпур 2015_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_"Формула эффективности общины"_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Путешествие за песком для Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть ли в электронном виде книга «Bhaktivedanta Purports. Perfect Explanation of the Bhagavad-gita» хоть на каком-то языке?
Нашел лишь одну страницу: http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/2006...rts-chapter-1/

Я с удовольствием отсылаю вас к блестящей книге Шрипада Шиварамы Свами «Bhaktivedanta Purports. Perfect Explanation of the Bhagavad-gita», где автор очень подробно, на трехстах страницах, доказывает, что комментарий и перевод Шрилы Прабхупады — это, по сути, единственный способ, позволяющий понять Гиту целиком, во всей ее полноте.http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...ada&Itemid=273

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Есть ли в электронном виде книга «Bhaktivedanta Purports. Perfect Explanation of the Bhagavad-gita» хоть на каком-то языке?


Ваш вопрос я задала ученикам Е.С.Шиварама Свами, которые владеют английским.
 Ответ такой: "На сайте Гуру Махараджа http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/  есть сообщение о том, в каких интернет-магазинах доступны его книги для заказа в электронном виде, но указанной Вами книги нет в этом списке. 
Гуру Махарадж говорил, что она написана тяжелым английским, и ее надо бы отредактировать. Вероятно, по этой причине ее не выложили для продажи.
В печатном виде ее тоже давно нет в продаже. 
К сожалению, это то, что есть."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Вопрос:_ Какова духовная судьба преданного в том случае, если он успел получить только пранама-мантру, и его духовный учитель ушел из тела? Преданный очень сильно привязан к этому Гуру, поклоняется его мурти и не может выбрать никого из ныне живущих Гуру. 

_Ответ:_ Такой преданный не сможет продвинуться далеко в духовной жизни. Духовный учитель- это та личность, которая руководит вами и указывает вам направление. И духовный учитель- это та личность, которая дает вам Харе Кришна маха-мантру и гаятри мантру. И в конце концов Кришна является духовным учителем. И почему же личность думает, что Кришна может проявить Себя только через одну личность? Это является не очень продвинутым виденьем Сознания Кришны.
_ясья прасадан на гатих куто пи_ 
Тогда вы не сможете продвинуться никуда. Принцип Сознания Кришны заключается в том, что вы должны принять живого духовного учителя и следовать, и служить ему.


_Вопрос:_ Обычно в Экадаши преданные в ашраме брахмачари занимаются практическим служением и немного воспевают. Насколько правильным будет, если какая-то группа преданных в Экадаши будут воспевать 64 круга джапы или более, а другая будет заниматься практическим служением? Что Махарадж думает по этому поводу?

_Ответ:_ Прежде всего вам нужно спросить мнение своих авторитетов или президента храма, что они думают по этому поводу. Потому что это зависит от местных авторитетов, чему они отдают предпочтение..
 Это не то, на что нас вдохновлял Прабхупада. Как вы думаете, что более важно для брахмачари: повторять 64 круга или распространять книги? (Ответ: «Распространять книги»). 
Да, Прабхупада говорил, что, конечно, если вы спите все время, то лучше воспевать 64 круга, но если вы занимаетесь практическим преданным служением, то лучше продолжать заниматься этим.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Вопрос_ от преданных с Кипра. Среди их продуктов питания есть сыр, который сделан из смеси овечьего молока и молока коров. Преданные многие блюда готовят с этим сыром. Но они узнали, что овечье молоко нельзя предлагать Кришне. Так ли это, могут ли они продолжать его есть и предлагать Божествам?

_Ответ:_  Конечно же, прежде всего надо всегда стараться предлагать Божествам продукты из коровьего молока. Потому что они считаются продуктами первого класса. И я не думаю, что будет оскорблением предлагать такой сыр, о котором вы говорите, если вы предлагаете это Божествам Гаура-Нитай. Но опять-таки я хочу еще раз сказать, что лучше всего предлагать Божествам первоклассные продукты  и сыры, сделанные чисто из молока коров. Поэтому, если вы можете найти такие сыры, сделанные из молока коров, то это будет лучше. Например, если вы предлагаете одежды Божествам, то предпочтительней, если вы будете предлагать Им одежды сшитые из шелка, а не из хлопка. Потому что хлопок относится к третьему сорту тканей, а шелк относится к первому сорту. 
И лучше всего для Божеств делать следующее: отдельно предлагать сыр из коровьего молока и отдельно предлагать сыр, сделанный из козьего молока или овечьего. В таком случае Божества получают первоклассный сыр и в то же время допускают, когда предлагают сыр третьего класса. 
Но если вы производите такой сыр для продажи, то такой сыр можно предлагать только Божествам Гаура-Нитай. 

_Скайп-конференция с русскими учениками 24 октября 2014 г. 
_http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/category/articles/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шри Шри Радха Дамодара - Божества Гуру Махараджа:



https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/kepfen...7636423006674/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Махадев дас, Минск:_

Однажды я спросил своего духовного учителя, Его Святейшество Шивараму Свами: «Иногда можно услышать, что сейчас распространение книг уходит на второй, на третий, на четвертый план. Дескать, какие-то другие проекты становятся более актуальными в наше время. Скажите, пожалуйста, что-нибудь о важности распространения книг». 
Махарадж посмотрел на меня удивленными глазами: «Это вы должны мне говорить о важности распространения книг. Вы же распространяете книги!»  Затем он стал прославлять книги Шрилы Прабхупады: «Эти книги не отличаются от самого Шрилы Прабхупады. Все вы знаете примеры того, как книги Шрилы Прабхупады способны менять сознание людей».
 Махарадж продолжал: «Преданные санкиртаны видят, как работает этот процесс. Они понимают, что за каждой распространенной книгой стоит сострадание Шрилы Прабхупады, его милость и любовь. Почему говорят, что распространение книг — не такой уж важный процесс? Потому что это — очень тяжелое служение. Люди не хотят трудностей и поэтому говорят: «Нужно что-то другое». Проповедовать на передовой очень тяжело — особенно распространять книги. Вы выходите на улицы, встречаете людей, которые относятся к вам по-разному. Иногда они могут плюнуть вам в лицо, иногда могут вас ударить, вырвать книгу и бросить ее в мусорку или начать топтать ее ногами. Преданный санкиртаны в этом отношении совершенно незащищен, и его легко обидеть. Намного удобнее и комфортнее заниматься каким-то другим служением без экстремальных ситуаций.

  Санкиртана требует полного предания себя. И поскольку это не так просто, люди, которые не могут и не хотят этого делать, будут говорить, что это — не важное служение, что существуют более актуальные вещи, чем санкиртана. Но вы никогда не слушайте их. Это — просто глупцы и мошенники. Вы должны знать, что Шрила Прабхупада жил санкиртаной. Распространение книг было его главным оружием и радовало его как ничто другое. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Мой духовный учитель дал мне наставление – печатай и распространяй книги. Я ничего не понял в этом наставлении – печатать и распространять книги, – но как только начал это делать, все автоматически пришло. Я не мог понять, в чем механизм и как это сработает». В прежние времена, когда с нами был Шрила Прабхупада, не нужно было говорить о важности распространения книг. Все было ясно, потому что все видели, как распространение книг доставляет Шриле Прабхупаде огромное счастье. Это было очевидно и не нужно было какой-то особой философии. 
Сейчас, конечно, для того, чтобы разрушить наши сомнения, возникла необходимость в каких-то семинарах, высказываниях из священных писаний, о том, что это очень важно. Но для нас доказательством того, что санкиртана является основой нашего движения, было счастье, которое испытывал Прабхупада, слушая сводки санкиртаны. Шрила Прабхупада был очень живым человеком, его лицо отражало его настроение. Есть много фотографий, где Шрила Прабхупада просто сиял от счастья, его глаза становились большими и наполнялись слезами. Самые счастливые фотографии Шрилы Прабхупады сделаны в момент, когда он слушал сводки распространения книг или сразу после этого, когда у него было приподнятое настроение. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «До тех пор, пока будут распространяться мои книги, я буду жить!» Так, по милости духовного учителя, я понял положение распространения книг в нашем Движении. В действительности, все виды служения одинаково важны и имеют свое уникальное положение в преданном служении. Уникальность санкиртаны — в том, что она пропитана состраданием и любовью Шрилы Прабхупады к обусловленным душам. Она подобна спасательному кругу в безбрежном, бушующем океане материального существования.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Фрагмент интервью отделу по связям с общественностью ОСКМ_ 

Корреспондент : Расскажите пожалуйста, что происходит на ферме сейчас, какие последние новости?

Шиварама Свами :  В 1993-м году мы купили ферму и в том же году установили Божеств. Ферма развивалась последние двадцать лет, у нас на сегодня достаточно хорошо развита защита коров и сельскохозяйственная часть программы. И сейчас у нас появилось достаточно много детей на ферме, около сорока детей в возрасте от младенчества и до тринадцати лет. И это следующая ступень в нашем развитии, и будет очень интересно наблюдать за тем, как эти дети станут полноценными членами нашего общества, останутся ли они в общине.  Это одна из основных целей нашей общины, помимо сельскохозяйственного развития и защиты коров, ещё одна важная цель - это то, как воспитывать детей в сознании Кришны без влияния современного общества и городской среды. Мы расширяем нашу школу, сейчас мы будем строить гимназию и делаем другую работу в этом направлении. У нас есть такое впечатление, что дети действительно приобщаются к сознанию Кришны и воспринимают его серьёзно. 

Корреспондент : В чём секрет развития Вайшнавской общины, и в частности общины Нью Враджа Дхамы?

Шиварама Свами : Я могу сказать секрет успеха до сегодняшнего дня, потому что о настоящем успехе мы сможем говорить, когда мы действительно увидим, что дети, выросшие на ферме, продолжают быть преданными, и что внуки тех, кто сейчас живут на ферме, тоже остаются в сознании Кришны, тогда мы сможем это назвать настоящим успехом. Если дети выросшие на ферме возьмут на себя ответственность за Нью Враджа Дхаму - это будет настоящим успехом. До сегодняшнего времени причина нашего успеха в том, что мы делаем то, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Если мы делаем то, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада, то тогда проект становится успешным. И преданные очень тяжело работали и были очень искренними.

Корреспондент : А с какими трудностями Вам пришлось столкнуться в процессе создания общины, и как вы решали эти трудности?

Шиварама Свами : Сложности возникают везде, потому что материальная энергия везде. У нас нет сложностей с соседями. Сложности бывает случаются из-за преданных, которые не привыкли к жизни на ферме, и которым сложно расстаться с городской жизнью. Как, например, если вам приходится стирать _сари_ руками, в то время как нет электричества, или вам нужно рубить дерево, чтобы отапливать помещение. И так как девяносто процентов преданных приезжают из города, то для них, безусловно, является большой _аскезой_ такая жизнь. И ещё одна сложность состоит в том, что нам приходится привыкать к тому, что мы живём общинной жизнью. Это означает, что преданным приходится отказываться от индивидуальной собственности и так далее.

[Далее Махарадж рассказвает о том, как электричество работает на ферме, о том, что они используют солнечную энергию, и электричество есть, но только в рабочих помещениях.] 

Шиварама Свами : Преданные используют свечи, светильники масляные, и так же нет стиральных машин на ферме, и это не очень сложно, но это сложно для тех, кто переезжает из города. Да жизнь на ферме действительно кажется аскетичной, потому что мы привыкли к жизни в городе, но если электричество вдруг закончится в Москве, вот тогда люди поймут, что такое настоящая _аскеза._ Тот образ жизни, который люди ведут сегодня в двадцать первом веке, его нельзя назвать таким образом жизни, который может долгое время существовать. Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы показали людям альтернативный образ жизни, который к тому же помогает развивать Сознании Кришны. Потому что когда ты стираешь вещи руками, то тебе не приходится зарабатывать на стиральную машину, и тебе не нужна машина, чтобы ездить на работу или чтобы заработать деньги, чтобы заправить эту машину. И это становится более простым образом жизни. Это можно сравнить с тем, когда у людей есть зависимость от наркотиков, то очень тяжело от них избавиться. И наш образ жизни потребительский, он такой же, как зависимость. Потому, что вы не просто покупаете машину, вам также надо покупать еду. Зачем покупать еду, если она может расти в вашем саду? Нет проблемы с жизнью, но вы просто не можете вырастить компьютеры и айфоны в своём саду. То, что нам нужно для жизни, действительно для пропитания и для насущных потребностей, это не занимает очень много времени для производства. И то высвободившееся время, которое образуется, можно использовать для проповеди или для духовной жизни. Именно так люди жили во всём мире еще каких-то пятьдесят - сто лет назад. Было всего лишь несколько городов. Здесь в России, в Венгрии, везде люди жили в деревнях и сами себя обеспечивали, и люди были намного религиознее, чем они есть сейчас. И у них было время на походы в церковь. Фактически церковь была центром деревни, и всё крутилось вокруг центра. Был центр общины, был социальный центр, центром всего была церковь.

Это то, над чем Джи Би Си сейчас активно работает, и понимает что это нужно делать, потому что такового, было желание Прабхупады. Но это очень серьёзное вложение, и требуются очень серьёзные совместные усилия, это такая вещь, которая не сможет произойти просто индивидуальными усилиями. Понадобились силы всей Венгерской общины, чтобы построить "Нью Враджа Дхаму", и требуются все силы венгерской общины, чтобы её поддерживать.

Корреспондент : А каковы будут Ваши общие рекомендации, для преданных, которые живут и строят общину в больших городах, крупных мегаполисах мира, ведь Москва, это один из крупных мегаполисов?

Шиварама Свами : Мне сложно будет ответить на этот вопрос, потому что я мало знаю, что происходит в этой общине. Я не знаю, как это переводится на русский, но по английски слово община означает, когда люди имеют что-то общее. Одного лишь того, что все верят в Кришну недостаточно для того, чтобы назвать это общиной.

Община означает, что у вас есть совместные ценности, что у вас есть совместные цели, и что вы вместе готовы чем-то жертвовать. И тогда это можно называть общиной. Одна цель - это стать сознающими Кришну, и, конечно, есть определённые методы и ступени, которые нужно пройти, чтобы этого достичь. И есть так же цели, которые вы хотите достичь конкретно в этом городе, и все работают вместе для того, чтобы достичь эти цели. И очень важно, чтобы у разных групп не было разных целей, которые они хотят достичь, чтобы все шли к одной цели, и, безусловно, это будет такая цель, которая определена Джи Би Си и лидерами. Это было проблемой в вайшнавизме, есть много вайшнавов и много вайшнавов в Индии тоже, можно сказать, что в Индии была община вайшнавов, сотни миллионов человек, но нас это никак не затронуло. И мы получили возможность узнать о сознании Кришны и стать сознающими Кришну только благодаря одному Человеку [Шриле Прабхупаде]. И таким образом все эти миллионы вайшнавов они, безусловно, хорошо практиковали и были сознающими Кришну, но они не исполнили желание Кришны. И поэтому сложно сказать, что в Индии есть общины вайшнавов. Есть просто много верующих, но они не работают над общей целью.

Но когда преданные в Москве, если они понимают, что у нас есть одна цель, и они все стремятся достичь этой цели, тогда это можно назвать общиной. И не важно, что я думаю, что ты думаешь, если цель была определена, и мы стремимся к ней, то значит, что мы вместе делаем это. 
Общие ценности, стремление достичь общей цели - это составные части общины...
_
Москва, 25.01.2015_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG4ltRgnUIo - полное интервью

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ
Нью Враджа Махима, XII том
Гуру Махарадж вспоминает.В 1969 году я прочел первое издание «Бхагавад- Гиты как она есть» и пришел к убеждению, что Кришна это Бог: «Вроде бы три слова всего — «Кришна — это Бог», но осознание было очень сильным». В моей жизни появился серьезный якорь, и в последующие месяцы и годы я покупал все доступные книги о Кришне. Из серии первых изданий Первой и Второй песен «Бхагаватам» я узнал, что Кришна — источник множества аватар. Особенно меня привлекла картинка с вепрем, на котором была корона. Во Второй песни я обнаружил потрясающий стих и комментарий, где говорилось, что можно воспринять Господа просто с помощью своего разума и чувств. Я запомнил все аргументы оттуда и регулярно их предъявлял всем, кого встречал. Стих гласил: «Личность Бога, Шри Кришна, находится в каждом живом существе рядом с индивидуальной душой. Об этом можно догадаться и составить представление по присущей нам способности видеть и прибегать к помощи разума» (ШБ, 2.2.35). Я думал: это основание для того, чтобы считать — Кришна в моем сердце. Читая о процессе творения в «Бхагаватам», я все больше осознавал величие Кришны, Его достояния, Его мудрость.
Потом мой интерес привлекла книга «Учение Господа Чайтаньи». Из нее я узнал, что Кришна, оказывается, являлся совсем недавно, всего 500 лет назад, и начал движение санкиртаны. Потом я пришел в храм ИСККОН в Майами и купил комплект книги «Кришна», только что привезенной из Японии (она там печаталась).
Президент храма сказал мне: «Если будешь читать ее перед сном, во сне увидишь Кришну». Не могу сейчас вспомнить, видел ли я тогда во сне Кришну, но помню, что пришел к убеждению:
 1) Кришна может действовать как обычный человек; и 2) девиз «Бек ту Годхед» (назад к Богу) означает, что надо вернуться на Голоку, во Вриндаван. Примерно в это же время распространились кассетные магнитофоны, и это дало мне возможность слушать записи лекций Шрилы Прабхупады. Акцент, конечно, затруднял понимание, но, по крайней мере , я проникся верой в то, что разобрал, несмотря на этот акцент.
Легче всего было слушать кассеты, где была аудиозапись книги «Кришна», сделанная специально для радио. Из этих повествований меня особенно привлекла глава «Гопи прославляют песнь флейты Кришны». Поэтические образы, которые содержались в словах гопи, сладостные эмоции, благодаря которым рождались эти образы, привели меня к осознанию, что Кришна любит многих женщин и у Него много возлюбленных. Еще раньше меня привлекли красочные плакаты враджа-васи, на которых изображались Радха и Кришна. Особенно меня пленил идиллический сельский фон на этих картинках. Я думал: «Хорошо бы там оказаться», хотя не был уверен, что мне найдется там какое-то занятие.
В 1973 году я окончательно порвал с материальной жизнью и присоединился к Монреальскому храму ИСККОН.
Было просто поразительно, сколько тогда писал Шрила Прабхупада: мы не могли читать с той скоростью, с какой он писал. С 1973 по 1977 гг я погрузился в изучение «Бхагаватам» и затем «Чайтанья-чаритамриты», это стало источником вдохновения как для моей проповеди, так и для многих моих сверстников. В эти годы я занимался самым разным служением: от санкиртаны до продажи благовоний, потом к должности президента храма, но, к счастью, возвращался к санкиртане. А в ноябре 1977 года внезапно прервался казавшийся бесконечным поток нектарных трансцендентных публикаций, потому что Шрила Прабхупада оставил этот мир смерти. Время ухода Шрилы Прабхупады для каждого стало периодом серьезных раздумий. Я серьезно решал: «А может ли вообще мое возвращение к Богу быть успешным, когда мой вечный благожелатель отсутствует?» Однако я пришел к выводу: «Шрила Прабхупада вел меня все это время практически только посредством своих книг и учеников, почему сейчас будет что-то иначе, во всяком случае до того времени, как мы встретимся с ним опять?»
Если сейчас попытаться определить, когда мое сознание Кришны вдохновлялось привязанностью именно к вриндаванским играм Кришны, то, как ни удивительно, это произошло сразу после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Именно тогда мое понимание божественности Кришны обогатилось влечением к Господу как к пастушку Враджа. Это духовное развитие характерно для сферы компетенции Говинды.
Оглядываясь назад, можно вспомнить еще одно важное событие — Радхаштами 1975 года. Я весь день провел с преданными, читая из книг Шрилы Прабхупады о Шримати Радхарани, и по мере того как мы читали, атмосфера в храмовой комнате наполнялась каким то особым и очень сильным ощущением, которого раньше никто из нас не испытывал, и это был вкус присутствия энергии наслаждения Кришны. С того памятного события у меня осталось много осознаний, в особенности, слова Шрилы Прабхупады: «Во Вринадване Кришну называют Радха-Кришна, что значит «Кришна собственность Радхарани»».
Из своих первых дней преданного служения я уже знал, что целью в жизни является любовь к Богу, и за последующие годы у меня были контакты с духовной природой, аналогичные тем, что произошли во время празднования Радхаштами 1975 г., но до ухода Шрилы Прабхупады не было того, что произошло сразу после него: я пережил какое-то свежее и вдохновляющее влечение к господствующим Божествам Чикагского храма ИСККОН – Кишора-Кишори (Ш.С. был президентом этого храма).
Привязанность переросла в полную поглощенность, которая преследовала меня весь день, до отбоя, и приветствовала меня при подъеме, как только я открывал глаза. Это было интенсивно и блаженно. В чем состояла природа этой поглощенности? Прежде всего, это было памятование Их блаженных образов, в уме я мог делать Им определенные подношения, и даже совершать Им арати. Временами я мог вдруг увидеть, как лунный свет сгущался в эти белые формы юной Четы, а может, сама полная луна преображалась в сладостный лик Кишоры. Через Кишору Говиндаджи действовал как шикша-гуру (это смысл мантры гаятри). Он помогал мне взращивать любовь к Божественной Чете, которая ввела меня в царство садхана-бхакти, где преданность сочетается с влечением. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что Говиндаджи учит преданных, как любить Радху и Кришну и как служить Им. Учить любить значит пробуждать любовь к Божественной Чете, которая есть уже в сердце в дремлющем состоянии.
Практикуемое преданное служение очищает сердце, подобно тому как очищают от копоти керосиновую лампу, и тогда медитация на объект любви, как ветер, раздувает пламя любви, которое есть внутри. Такого рода привязанность ускоряет отрешенность от материального, и тогда-то во мне окрепла решимость принять санньясу. Эта нарастающая привязанность к Кришне побуждала меня порвать мирские связи. В Маяпуре, весной 1979 года я принял санньясу.
Санньяса-мантра, которую я получил, еще более убедила меня в моем понимании цели сознания Кришны, потому что эта мантра побуждает человека предаться Господу в настроении гопи. Тогда я понимал это в теории, но не практике, тем не менее мантра действовала. Еще одним подтверждением послужила молитва авантипурского брахмана, которую повторял Господь Чайтанья, приняв санньясу (это из Одиннадцатой песни «Бхагаватам», знаменитый стих — «я пересеку неодолимый океан невежества, утвердившись в служении лотосным стопам Кришны». Так учат предыдущие ачарьи, которые сами были абсолютно тверды в своей преданности Господу, Параматме Личности Бога). Тогда же я решился предаться служению Божествам Кишора-Кишори до конца жизни, и в этот момент Они отправили меня через океан, где я уже не имел таких отношений с Божествами, как в Чикаго.
 Я терялся в догадках, почему утратил своих Иштадеват, почему Они меня отвергли. Тут явились Доял-Нитай и Гаура-Хари (это Божества, с которыми Ш.С. стал путешествовать). Они заполнили вакуум в моем сердце и даже дали какое-то понимание, почему все так произошло.

Мы можем ощутить сладость Радхи и Кришны, но без поклонения Нитаю и Гауре путь во Врадж оказывается слишком долгим и чреватым различными опасностями, а вот через служение Гауре все становится гораздо легче. Шрила Прабхупада объяснял, что даже на стадии практики преданные могут испытать какое-то влечение к определенному настроению враджа-бхакти и затем уже постараться следовать по стопам конкретного спутника Кришны во Врадже.
Одна книга в особенности укрепила во мне стремление служить именно Шримати Радхарани. Это книга Рупы Госвами «Лалита-Мадхава», я прочитал ее раз двадцать. Одно из этих чтений вдохновило меня на нечто особенное. Я тогда был во Вриндаване и читал «Лалита-Мадхаву» нашей соседке матаджи Арча-Виграхе, которая готовилась оставить тело (ученица Гирираджа Махараджа, которая оставляла тело во Вриндаване, и ученики Шрилы Прабхупады читали ей по очереди книги). Однажды, в конце чтения эмоции полностью победили меня, и мне пришлось быстро удалиться, потому что я не хотел, чтобы меня в это время кто-то видел. Вместо того чтобы вернуться домой, я ушел в уединенный сад вблизи парикрамной дороги, лег на землю и открыл сердце Радхе и Кришне. Как долго это продолжалось, не знаю, но в конце концов, придя в себя, я увидел примерно в двух шагах от себя направляющуюся прямо ко мне супружескую чету кобр. Я едва успел отскочить, чтобы они могли спокойно прошествовать к своей норе в земле. Добравшись домой, я рассказал Бхакти Бринге Говинде Махараджу, что произошло, и он заметил: «О, увидеть чету кобр — это очень благоприятно!» Поэтому я воспринял произошедшее как знак, что получил ответ на свои молитвы.
Также очень сильные духовные переживания приходили во время моего пребывания в Пури и в Маяпуре. Это было в точности, как Шрила Прабхупада сказал о Врадже: «Всякий, кто там побывает, не захочет возвращаться в материальный мир». В 80-ые и 90-ые годы я каждый год приезжал и совершал парикраму во всех трех местах: Пури, Маяпуре и Вриндаване. Во Вриндаване я даже построил домик, где однажды прожил шесть месяцев, в результате чего полностью привязался к Вриндавану. По мере развития этой привязанности я понял, что Вриндаван — мой дом. Силой этого убеждения я стал пытаться перенести Вриндаван в Венгрию и построить там дом для преданных.
Жить во Врадже – это значит жить с Радхой и Кришной; привязаться к дхаме — значит привязаться к Божественной Чете. Вриндаван, все места игры Кришны — это то, что усиливает нашу любовь, но суть посещения Вриндавана — слушать святых. В действительности, общение с вайшнавами, святыми, где бы они ни находились, является единственным способом увидеть Вриндаван. Все эти годы мне везло, потому что у меня было общество моих духовных братьев, привязанных к Враджу и знающих истины Враджа. Они помогали мне поддерживать огонь привязанности. Комментируя наставления Нарады Муни царю Прачинабархишату (четвертая песнь «Бхагаватам»), Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «В таких святых местах, как Вриндаван, живет много преданных, которые неустанно славят Господа и слушают повествования о Нем. Если, находясь в таком месте, человек получит возможность слушать чистых преданных, из уст которых непрерывным потоком льются реки нектара, ему будет очень легко развить в себе сознание Кришны» (ШБ, 4.29.40).

И наконец, с первых моих дней преданного служения воспевание Харе Кришна было главной моей защитой от материальной энергии и главным, что вело меня к Божествам. По мере созревания привязанности к Божественной Чете, бесценные драгоценности джапы, бхаджана и киртана сверкали мне все более и более новыми гранями, отражая то, что я видел и слышал во Врадже.

  По мере обогащения моего воспевания Харе Кришна, медитация на дикша-мантру ( мантра-гаятри) становилась все более осмысленной и все более существенным источником питания в моем духовном странствии. Повторяя «Гопи-джана-валлабха сваха» с искренним чувством, я старался вознести себя на этот огонь любовного служения Радхе и Кришне, который разжигался санньяса-мантрой. А когда я стал регулярно одевать Радха-Шьямасундару в Венгрии, это чувство стало моей медитацией на непосредственное служение Им как в форме Божеств, так и в изначальных формах на Голоке. Во время этих медитаций стало расти желание служить Им в такой форме, которая как-то сочеталась бы с Их трансцендентными обликами, и таким образом мое отождествление в качестве слуги Кришны все более развивалось. Я омывал, одевал Доял-Нитай – Гаура-Хари каждый день на протяжении 15 лет, но когда я начал делать тоже самое для Радха Шьямасундары, ко мне вдруг вернулись все чувства, которые я переживал с Кишора-Кишори в Чикаго. Внезапно духовные эмоции, которые я испытывал тогда, читая, повторяя, участвуя в киртанах, общаясь с преданными, совершая парикрамы, обрели свой центр в Радха-Шьямасундаре, которые безупречно отвечали мне Своей любовью.

Если я скажу, что Радха-Шьямасундара очень щедро отвечали на мое служение, это не будет преувеличением, я уверен, что преданные в Нью-Враджа Дхаме могут сказать то же самое. Радха-Шьямасундара окутывали меня Своей магией: созерцая Их день за днем, я каждый раз по-новому видел Их красоту, и радость, которую я испытывал в служении Им, также была удивительной. В этот момент 30 лет моей жизни в преданном служении соединились в цельную картину, подобно тому как складываются в единое полотно фрагменты мозаики. Все сложилось самым блаженным образом, и я ощутил себя наконец слугой Радхи и Шьямасундары. Разумеется, иногда я чувствую себя скорее наблюдателем процесса, чем какой-то динамичной его частью. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что так развивается в человеке естественная привязанность на его пути к совершенству: совершенствование в мадхурье-расе возможно только для тех, кто уже следует регулирующим принципам преданного служения, особенно для тех, кто поклоняется Радхе-Кришне в храме. Такие преданные постепенно, естественным образом развивают спонтанную любовь к Божествам, а слушая о любовных отношениях Господа с гопи, они привязываются к этим лилам. 

 Я был счастлив и абсолютно безмятежен в обществе Радха-Шьямасундары, однако мои обязанности не позволяли мне все время находиться в Нью-Враджа Дхаме, и в своих путешествиях санньяси я часто горевал в разлуке с Ними. Я знал учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху, где говорится, что служение в разлуке питает духовную привязанность и делает более сладостной встречу, тем не менее это знание не уменьшало боли, которую я испытывал, уезжая из Нью-Враджа Дхамы, и не заполняло пустоту, которую я ощущал в разлуке с Радхе-Шьямом, несмотря на постоянные попытки думать о Них. В Джаганнатха-Пури мое желание всегда быть с Радха-Шьямасундарой исполнилось, когда Радха-Дамодар приняли меня в качестве Своего опекуна. Это была невероятная милость которую я не заслуживал.
Я молился: «О, Божества, которым поклонялся самый близкий спутник Чайтаньи Махапрабху, думая о том, кто Вы и кто я, я не могу описать ни Вашу доброту, ни мое ничтожество. О Дамодара, традиция гласит, что в этой форме Ты лично изменил положение Своих рук, чтобы передать Свою флейту Радхарани (флейта у этих Божеств, вопреки традиции, направлена в сторону Радхарани). Уж если Ты можешь совершать такие чудеса, то нет сомнения, Ты можешь и меня сделать достойным служения Тебе».
Все это — описание определенных указаний от Говиндаджи ( это все комментарий на мантры гаятри), благодаря которым слабое отражение тени привязанности к Радхе и Шьяму появилось в моем сердце. Я надеюсь, что в одной из следующих жизней это перерастет в настоящую привязанность. Гопала-мантра — это взывание к Кришне, возлюбленному гопи — «гопи-джана-валлабха». Служение Ему предназначено для душ, достигших совершенства, которые в своих духовных телах, сидха-дехе, следуют по стопам вечно совершенных гопи. Оставаясь порабощенной дживой — душой, порабощенной материей, привязанной к своему физическому телу, я могу лишь мечтать о таком совершенстве, надеясь, что с каждым произнесением «сваха» в гопала-мантре я приближаюсь к своему месту назначения.

(Прочитано на встрече учеников в Москве, перевод Кришнананды прабху.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Вопрос:_  Может ли человек вернуться к Кришне без инициации, если он работает и исполняет свои обязанности в соответствии со своей _варной_, всегда пребывая в твердом Сознании Кришны?

_Ответ:_  Нет. Нет за исключением тех редких случаев, когда по серьезным причинам он не мог получить посвящение. Но верность Кришне означает предаться Кришне, сделать то, что Кришна говорит, а значит принять посвящение. Это означает, что мы должны стать хотя бы слугой одного вайшнава, не говоря уже о том, чтобы стать слугой многих вайшнавов. Поэтому, как правило, это обязательное требование: получить посвящение. 

_Скайп-конференция 17.08.2015_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шиварама Свами, фрагменты подкаста от 26.10.2014_

_Дикша_ - это очень важная вещь. И точно также, как нам не следует принижать значение дикша-Гуру, точно также нам не следует принижать значение шикша-Гуру, тех от кого мы получали шикшу в прошлом. У нас есть тенденция умалять их значение, потому что наша история такова, что Шрила Прабхупада был исключительным единственным дикша-Гуру каждого в ИСККОН. Каждый был инициирован Прабхупадой, и Шрила Прабхупада является парамахамсой и вечным спутником Господа. И эта тенденция продолжалась после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Существует неверное понимание, что, если кто-то является дикша-Гуру, то автоматически это означает, что он является освобожденной душой. Но это не всегда так.
 Иногда кто-то может быть шикша-Гуру, и это автоматически ставит его на более низкий уровень, но это не всегда так. В равной степени, как дикша-Гуру, так и шикша-Гуру могут быть освобожденными душами. Чтобы по-настоящему понять, кто есть кто, надо посмотреть, кто что из себя представляет.
Не надо автоматически думать, что этот Гуру более возвышен, а этот менее возвышен, судя по тому, каким видом служения они занимаются.
Таким образом, я хотел бы еще раз сделать акцент на том, что мы должны распознавать Гуру судя по внутреннему содержанию личности, и не важно это шикша- или дикша-Гуру. И мы должны почитать их, не важно, от кого что мы получаем, мы должны почитать их в соответствии с их положением. 

 Таким образом дикша-Гуру дает нам мантры. И если этот дикша-Гуру является нашим основным шикша-Гуру, то эта личность помимо мантры дает нам также наставление и руководство. Но дикша-Гуру может давать наставления, а может и не давать наставления. Он может быть одновременно нашим шикша-Гуру, но также он может быть только нашим дикша-Гуру. А наставления мы можем получать от других личностей. 
Сколько шикша-Гуру может иметь преданный? Бесчисленное множество. Но преданный может иметь только одного дикша-Гуру. Это зависит от обстоятельств. В конце концов это решает Сам Кришна. Как говорит один из наших комментаторов _Шримад Бхагаватам_ - кто-то имеет много Гуру, но, что касается меня, - мой дикша-Гуру является всем для меня. От него я получаю всю шикшу и от него я естественно получаю мантры, и это уже другой вариант. И мы должны принимать и уважать Гуру судя по тому, кем они являются и судя по их поступкам. Мы не должны измышлять или выдумывать какие-то ложные представления. 
 И хотя, как подчеркивает Шрила Прабхупада в _Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите_, шикша- и дикша-Гуру являются одинаково важными в духовной жизни преданного, то есть являются единым целым, в то же время процесс становления дикша-Гуру и законы относящиеся к этим Гуру различны. Например, дикша-Гуру может быть только один, а шикша-Гуру может быть много. Шрила Прабхупада цитирует закон ученической преемственности. Например, во времена Шрилы Прабхупады мы все действовали в той или иной степени как шикша-Гуру. И Прабхупада вдохновлял нас всех на это, начиная от членов Джи Би Си и далее по нисходящей. Но Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что с дикша-Гуру все по другому. Он говорил , в присутствии своего дикша-Гуру преданный не может действовать как дикша-Гуру. Существует разница. Правильней, когда преданный дожидается, когда его духовный учитель уходит из мира, и только тогда он сможет стать дикша-Гуру. И далее Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что преданный должен получить _агью_ или приказ от своего дикша-Гуру совершать это служение, так как дикша-Гуру может отказать ученику, он может сказать: "Нет, не будь дикша-Гуру, а будь шикша-Гуру!". Я встречал вайшнавов, которые получили такое наставление. Таким образом можно сказать: да, шикша- и дикша-Гуру едины, но в то же время иногда они различны. 

Я бы сказал, что у преданных до этого было не сбалансированное видение дикша-Гуру, и,конечно, я подчеркнул это в своей книге "Шикша-Гуру". Видение того, что дикша-Гуру автоматически является освобожденной душой, и что он является единственным важным Гуру в их жизни, а других Гуру они не признают, - было очень досадно видеть это. Но теперь мы также не должны пуститься в другую крайность, говоря, что дикша-Гуру не так важен, что это всего лишь формальность, а вот шикша-Гуру по-настоящему важны.. Нет, мы должны принимать всех Гуру, мы должны понимать Гуру-таттву, и мы должны видеть Кришну как в дикша-, так и в шикша-Гуру, _сакшад дхари_ таково должно быть наше понимание. И благодаря этому мы избежим оскорбления _гурор авагья_, то есть мы не будем пренебрегать теми, кто достоин нашего уважения, поклонения и почитания. Возможно, в разной степени и в разной форме, но мы должны нести эту культуру уважения и почета.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Харе Кришна!
Преданные очень вдохновились лекциями Махараджа на БхактиСангаме и хотят их в текстовом виде (и даже в форме книжечки).
А я просто не в курсе, кто-то занимается транскрибированием и когда ожидать результат?
Или лучше взяться за это самому?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна! Мы попросили ответа тех учеников, которым улыбнулась удача побывать на украинском фестивале.  

 Ответ матаджи Джая Радхе: "Отличная идея. Нужно их затранскрибировать. Я знаю, кого попросить. 
Спасибо за идею! Напишите преданным, что работа уже началась"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Подкаст Гуру Махараджа (от 21 июля 2015):

_«Когда я путешествовал по Венгрии, давая семинар по варнашраме, то заметил, что у новичков преданных очень распространен вопрос: "Должны ли мы практиковать варнашраму?" И похоже, что у нас есть пока только одна видимость, что мы должны практиковать варнашраму. И почему? Потому что, как мне кажется, у преданных есть определенное неправильное понимание процесса преданного служения. Они думают, что если мы уже преданные, то мы уже трансцендентны. И есть такое понимание, что варнашрама - она не для преданных, а для карми. 
В _Шримад-Бхагаватам,_ когда Кришна говорит с Удхавой, он дает два определения тех преданных, кто уже не обязан следовать варнашраме, но так или иначе он следует ей, чтобы показывать должный пример другим. И Кришна говорит: если у вас еще есть материальные желания наслаждаться в этом мире, и второй критерий – если вкус к слушанию и повторению еще не пробужден, до тех пор, пока этого нет, нужно следовать системе варнашрама..Если вкус к духовной жизни недостаточно силен и незрел. Но преданные могут ответить, что у них есть вкус к слушанию об играх Кришны. Но здесь вкус означает, что это не только интерес или то, что просто нам нравится. Подразумевается, что это вкус уже является неотъемлемой частью нашей жизни, подобно тому, как у нас есть вкус к еде. Другими словами, мы ни куда ни пойдем, пока не покушаем. Или для нас привычно омываться каждый день. Подобно этому мы не идем ни куда, пока мы не почитаем и не послушаем, или не проведем часа или более, будучи погруженными в книги Шрилы Прабхупады. То есть это должно стать неотъемлемой частью нашей жизни. И это мой личный опыт, что чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады становится неотъемлемой частью жизни преданных. 

По крайней мере в течение 50-ти лет существования нашего общества сознания Кришны, преданные практиковали часть варнашрамы и никаких проблем с этим не было, и надо принять это как реальность. И какова же часть варнашрамы, которую преданные практиковали и практикуют? Это ашрамы. У нас есть брахмачари, ванапрастхи, грихастхи и санньяси. И это варнашрама. И у преданных не было никаких трудностей с этим. Почему должны возникнуть какие-то трудности с варнами, с идентификацией с варнами? Под идентификацией я подразумеваю идентификацию с ролью, потому что идентификация вайшнава она не с варной и не с ашрамом. Преданные не называют друг друга: «он грихастха», «он брахмачари». Иногда, к сожалению, они так делают, и это неправильно, потому что это не то, как преданные должны взаимодействовать друг с другом. И у нас есть история, что у нас были проблемы с этим в прошлом: «О, он грихастха,- он падший» «он - брахмачари; она - женщина; он - мужчина» и так далее. Но на самом деле реальный контекст-это то, что мы - вайшнавы. И называем ли мы друг друга «грихастхи», «брахмачари», но мы считаем друг друга вайшнавами. И это наша реальная идентификация, наша духовная идентификация. Мы должны прийти к пониманию, что мы -_нитья-кришна-дасы,_ и для этого мы должны следовать системе варнашрама. Преданные должны выражать почтение всем, кто вовлечен в служение Кришне. 
Шрила Прабхупада принимал грихастха-ашрам. Мы принимаем грихастха-ашрам, и это означает, что преданные будут вовлекать свои материальные желания определенным образом, и так эти желания будут очищаться. Это относится, как к варнам, так и к ашрамам.
Грихастхи, брахмачари и другие должны показывать идеальный пример для следования всем людям. И в то же самое время все будут очищаться посредством процесса преданного служения и прохождения из одной фазы в другую для того, чтобы регулировать наши чувства, и в конечном счете мы очистимся от желания наслаждаться. Это то, о чем говорит Кришна. И до тех пор, пока желание материальных наслаждений присутствует, до тех пор, пока вкус к повторению и слушанию не пробужден, до тех пор нужно принять процесс варнашрамы, для своего собственного очищения. И, даже если личность уже свободна от материальных желаний и погружена в _ручи,_ этот процесс нужно принять для того, чтобы показывать правильный пример другим».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Гуру Махарадж, фрагмент подкаста от 27 июля 2015г._

 Хочу напомнить, что важно уметь различать, что является духовным, и что является трансцендентным.
 Существует различие между тем, когда мы просто думаем о Кришне, и тем, когда Кришна полностью проявляется в нашем сердце и уме. Это можно лучше понять через процесс преданного служения. Например, являясь обусловленной душой, мы практикуем от ступени _шрадха_ до _асакти,_ до привязанности, но при этом мы называем это духовной жизнью. Мы практикуем духовную жизнь, мы практикуем _бхакти-йогу,_ потому что все, что мы делаем,- мы делаем с целью стать сознающими Кришну, и все это связано с Кришной. Но это становится трансцендентным только тогда, когда мы в действительности освобождаемся от влияния _гун_ материальной природы и достигаем уровня экстаза и любви.
 Это же касается наших духовных мыслей и событий. До тех пор, пока мы остаемся обусловленными душами, наша деятельность будет духовной, но, когда мы достигаем уровня освобождения, тогда вся наша деятельность становится трансцендентной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 4.8.2-4_
У Брахмы также был сын по имени Безверие. Его жену звали Ложь. От их союза родились два демона, которых назвали Дамбха (Лицемерие) и Майя (Обман). Этих двух демонов усыновил бездетный демон по имени Ниррити.
 От  Дамбхи и Майи появились на свет жадность и Никрити, Лукавство. От союза Лобхи и Никрити родились дети по имени Кродха (Гнев) и Химса (Злость), а от союза Кродхи и Химсы родились Кали и его сестра Дурукти (Злая Речь).
От союза Кали и Злой Речи появились на свет дети по имени Мритью (Смерть) и Бхити (Страх). А от союза Мритью и Бхити родились Ятана (Сильная Боль) и Нирая (Ад). 

_Е.С.Шрила Шиварама Свами:_
"От чего очищать сердце? Мы говорим об анартхах.
Рождение плохих качеств начинается с адхармы, с безверия. От безверия появляется остальное потомство. Безверие и ложь являются причиной других плохих качеств. С этими двумя качествами мы должны быть особенно осторожны.
 Мы должны знать, что такое дхарма и что такое адхарма, и мы должны действовать дхармично. Адхарма и ложь-это то, от чего пробуждаются все остальные плохие качества. И конечно, лживость – это одна из ног дхармы, которая уходит постепенно в наш век Кали. То есть, если кто-то, например, культивирует дхарму и в то же время вовлечен в какую-то лживую деятельность, - это подобно тому, что мы пытаемся разжечь огонь и в то же самое время льем туда воду. Мы далеко таким образом не придвинемся.. "

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Подкаст (29.07.15) 

_Вопрос_ от ученика из Венгрии: Можно ли повторять круги джапы за других людей, если они болеют?

_Ответ:_ Я этого не слышал из цитат Шрилы Прабхупады. Может быть лучше молиться, предлагать свои молитвы за других, для их духовного блага. Возможно, это будет практичней. Если кто-то повторяет свои круги оскорбительно, то это особенно не принесет пользы тому, кто болеет. Сам дух и чувства - они более важны, чем сами круги.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Харе Кришна! Мы попросили ответа тех учеников, которым улыбнулась удача побывать на украинском фестивале.  
> 
>  Ответ матаджи Джая Радхе: "Отличная идея. Нужно их затранскрибировать. Я знаю, кого попросить. 
> Спасибо за идею! Напишите преданным, что работа уже началась"


Организаторы Бхакти Сангамы выложили транскрибированные лекции, в том числе и ЕС Шиварамы Свами.
Не знаю кому именно, но большое спасибо!  :dandavat:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Организаторы Бхакти Сангамы выложили транскрибированные лекции, в том числе и ЕС Шиварамы Свами.
> Не знаю кому именно, но большое спасибо!


Спасибо, прабху! А где выложили?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А вот https://yadi.sk/d/WRpE6l8-jDfS4

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Организаторы Бхакти Сангамы выложили транскрибированные лекции, в том числе и ЕС Шиварамы Свами.


Прабху, вы могли бы узнать у организаторов фестиваля, можно ли где-то найти видео семинара "Варнашрама"?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да я уже спрашивал за вообще видео с фестиваля. И получил ответ, что официально видео не снималось. А все те треноги с камерами, что торчали между преданными - это исключительно частные съемки. И поэтому получение видео зависит от милости снимавших преданных, а организаторы тут ни при делах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, будем ждать милости преданных

----------


## Дамир

> Спасибо, будем ждать милости преданных


Вот здесь можно скачать аудио версию : https://yadi.sk/d/han5SO-yjWQqM[/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Подкаст Гуру Махараджа от 17 июля 2015г.(фрагмент):_

_Вопрос:_ Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что преданные выше варн. И что они себя идентифицируют с варной и ашрамом просто чтобы показать пример другим, и, возможно, что они могут просто от этого отказаться и переходить из одной варны в другую, так как в конечном счете они уже трансцендентны?

_Ответ:_ Это не правильное понимание того, что Шрила Прабхупада имел ввиду, что преданные трансцендентны к варнам и ашрамам. Те, кто трансценденталист, - это те, кто уже не подвержены гунам материальной природы, и поэтому они выше любых обязанностей. А те, кто еще не являются трансценденталистами, они должны следовать правилам, которые существуют в системе варнашрамы. И Кришна говорит об этом Уддхаве, что до тех пор пока, во-первых, личность не свободна от тенденции к материальным наслаждениям. И второе - пока человек не развил привязанность к слушанию о Кришне, - нужно следовать обязанностям в варнашраме.
 И почему преданные трансцендентны к варнам и к ашрамам? 
Прабхупада говорит, что варнашрама предназначена для того, чтобы люди достигали уровня, на котором они могут заниматься преданным служением. И поскольку преданные достигают этого уровня и занимаются преданным служением, то их уже не нужно называть «вайшьями», «шудрами» и так далее. А нужно их называть Вайшнавами, потому что это их идентификация. Это не означает, что это уже их основная идентификация, но они уже по крайней мере понимают, что они Кришна-дасы. А люди, которые еще не достигли уровня преданного служения, их называют «вайшьями», «шудрами» и так далее, потому что у них нет никакой другой социальной идентификации. 
Почему преданные трансцендентны к ашрамам, если они женятся? Разве они женятся для того, чтобы показать пример другим? Нет. Они обусловленные души и они нуждаются в общении с противоположным полом и для этого входят в грихастха-ашрам, для того чтобы очиститься от такого типа желаний. Это варнашрама. И подобно этому, если кто-то не выше того, чтобы быть грихастхой, также он не выше того, чтобы быть брахманом, кшатрией и так далее…
Сейчас мы читаем  _Брихад Бхагаватамриту,_где Нарада разговаривает с Уддхавой в духовном мире, и  он хочет, чтобы Уддхава говорил первым. Но Уддхава говорит: «Нет. Ты-брахман, ты должен говорить первым. А я кшатрия». Но Нарада говорит: «Так мы же в духовном мире, тут вообще не стоит вопрос о том, кто тут брахман, кто кшатрия». А Уддхава говорит: «Нет. Здесь, в духовном мире мы тоже следуем принципам варнашрамы для того, чтобы показывать пример другим». 
 Как Кришна: Он также принимал обязанности своей варны. Очень интересно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Подкаст от 11 июня 2015г._

Я хочу вкратце поговорить о курсе варнашрамы, это разработка того, над чем мы работали в течение года. 
И одна часть этого курса – это обсуждение необходимости варнашрамы. Я думаю, что один аргумент – это то, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что он хотел, чтобы была варнашрама. И были дискуссии на эту тему, и приводились различные цитаты, что варнашрама совсем не необходима. Но на самом деле преданным надо будет постараться доказать, что варнашрама не нужна, и что Шрила Прабхупада был не заинтересован в установлении варнашрамы. И когда мы говорим об учреждении варнашрамы, это не то, что мы просто хотим построить дом, это не какая-то субъективная вещь, варнашрама - означает жизненный стиль. Это социальная структура. И так как это новая социальная структура-это значит, что мы заново определяем наш жизненный стиль, который включает всё: то, как мы проводим свое свободное время, наше образование, наша одежда, какова пища, которой мы питаемся, и то, как мы взаимодействуем. Когда мы говорим о варнашраме, мы говорим о вере, вере в цели, которые лежат в основе.
Что касается образования, главная идея Шрилы Прабхупады была в том, что он хотел другое образование для детей, то есть должен быть другой тип образования. Это не материалистичное образование, основанное на материальных целях и ценностях, а основанное на духовных ценностях. Такое образование, которое дает понимание цели жизни, что подразумевает изучение ведической литературы, которое занимает значительно большее место, чем изучение физики, химии, математики и так далее. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что эти науки тоже необходимы, но более важно, чтобы люди становились совершенными живыми существами, совершенными людьми. 
И другой аспект этого – это, какое образование должны получить девочки. И Шрила Прабхупада был достаточно настойчив в том, что девочки должны получать простое образование с акцентом на обучение тому, как готовить, как быть верной женой, как содержать дом и так далее, что также отнимает время и этому также надо учиться, как исполнять свои обязанности.  Также Шрила Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы девочки были невежественными, они также должны изучать шастры. То есть они должны знать то, что и мальчики знают, плюс различные искусства ведения домашнего хозяйства. И также они должны быть искусными в том, как быть женщинами, они должны понимать, что значит находиться в женском теле.
И верим ли мы в это? Или же мы думаем, что женщины должны иметь свою карьеру, они должны становиться докторами, адвокатами и так далее?
И когда мы обратимся к тому, что говорил Нарада Муни, когда говорил о варнашраме, он говорил о четырех варнах и об обязанностях женщины, и он акцентировался на том, что женщины должны делать. Конечно, это относится не только к образованию, это также относится к разделению полов. И частью варнашрамы является регулируемая сексуальная жизнь, которая в конечном счете должна быть сведена к нулю. Это означает, что мужчины и женщины, девочки, мальчики должны взаимодействовать только по необходимости. И близкие отношения допустимы только между женой и мужем. Верим ли мы в это? 
Кто бы это ни был: дочь, сестра, мать,-мужчина не должен оставаться с ними наедине. Верим ли мы в это? И хотим ли мы это практиковать? Когда я был молодым преданным, муж и жена не общались на людях. Конечно, по служению они могли перекинуться словами, но не общались. И хотим ли мы это учредить? 
Иногда, когда я разговариваю с преданными, они говорят о своих подругах. Но они говорят не о своих романтических отношениях и влюблённости, они говорят о подругах. Что значит - женщина является другом мужчины? И культивирование дружбы между женщинами и мужчинами – это не является частью варнашрамы. Верим ли мы в это? И хотим ли мы практиковать это?
И, конечно, одежда. Иногда мы обсуждаем, что мы должны носить: сари, дхоти, или мы должны носить западную одежду. И даже если мы думаем, носил ли Кришна дхоти или нет, по крайней мере дхоти намного ближе к стилю одежды Кришны, чем джинсы. И хотим ли мы это практиковать также? То, что практикует садхака-это также нанесение знаков на части тела…
Если продолжать, то раскрываются и другие аспекты: что мы едим, что значит давать пожертвования, и каковы наши приоритеты в жизни. Варнашрама-это жизненный стиль, как мы живем.

https://vk.com/sivaramaswami  -все переведенные подкасты Гуру Махараджа.




Budapest, Венгрия

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Послание Гуру Махараджа от 2.11.2015

Сейчас у меня марафон… Только что вернул Браджа-севаки д.д. 1-ю редакцию 1-й половины книги «Руководство по варнашраме» на окончательную проверку и пишу 2-ю половину. 1-я половина – о 21 качестве хороших преданных; 2-я – о качествах и обязанностях варн и ашрамов, а также – о том, что вы все хотите знать: как определить свою варну и свой ашрам. В книге будет примерно 200 стр. Ее переведут на венгерский и к концу января издадут на венгерском и английском. Вот почему для меня сейчас марафон: надо уложиться в сроки, установленные для перевода и печати. 
 Книга по Дамодара-лиле готова. Я перечитаю ее и проведу правку, когда закончу «Руководство по варнашраме», после чего она пойдет к Браджа-севаки д.д. и будет опубликована в следующем году. Я начитываю ее первоначальную версию, и если вы хотите иметь о ней представление, то прослушайте мои подкасты.

Ниже – мой любимый фрагмент из «Руководства по варнашраме»:
Очень полезный пример того, что значит быть всегда удовлетворенным, дается в стихе, произнесенном Нарадой Муни. Это – столь ценный совет, что стих стоит выучить. Эта чудесная шлока – часть наставлений Нарады по качеству удовлетворенности:
"У кого есть подходящая обувь, тому не страшны колючки и острые камни. Для него все будет благоприятно. Аналогично – кто всегда удовлетворен, тот не узнает горя; он будет счастлив везде. (ШБ 7.15.17) »

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Подкаст от 1 октября:

__Вопрос:_ Мы говорим, что животные они просто проживают свою карму. Но как мы видим, что животные иногда страдают из-за аварий. И если у животных нет никакой кармы, тогда что они отрабатывают? И почему их сбивает машина?

_Ответ:_ Есть разные виды животных. Есть животные, которые никогда не были в человеческом теле и поэтому они просто идут по возрастающей. Поэтому не все животные могут попадать под машины. 
Но есть животные, которые уже рождались в человеческом теле и они попадают в определенные обстоятельства, и это означает, что они все-таки имеют карму. И еще такой момент, что судьба животного может заключаться в том, чтобы умереть под колесами того человека, который ведет машину. Тогда это уже касается его кармы. Этот человек либо получает карму либо просто злоупотребляет своей свободой воли. И это также природа человека, что он может навязывать свою волю другим живым существам, и это один из вариантов, когда животные могут попадать под колеса.


_Вопрос:_ Нрисимха-Кришна прабху из Истанбула спрашивает, правильно ли во время джапы слушать одновременно джапу Шрилы Прабхупады?

_Ответ:_ Безусловно ответ: конечно да. Почему бы нет? Мы читаем джапу с другими преданными, и почему мы не должны читать джапу со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Но мы должны включать запись с чтением джапы Шрилы Прабхупады на одинаковой громкости с тем, как мы читаем джапу, и как преданные читают джапу в алтарной комнате. Но иногда преданные включают запись джапы Прабхупады настолько громко, что не могут слышать ни себя, ни других преданных. И это не то назначение джапы или садханы слышать кого-либо повторяющего Святые Имена, даже если это джапа Шрилы Прабхупады. Да, безусловно, джапа Шрилы Прабхупады безупречна, он не пропускает Имен, не замедляется на слогах, однако смысл такого повторения удостовериться в том, что мы не делаем никаких ошибок тоже. И основная цель – это то, что мы взываем к Кришне и развиваем нашу привязанность к Кришне. И если кто-то делает свою личную садхану, то он должен быть внимателен к своей практике, а не чьей-либо другой практике. 
И Шрила Прабхупада говорит в _Чайтанья-Чаритамрите,_ что мы должны повторять джапу таким образом, чтобы это было слышно другим. 
И наша джапа не должна перекрываться джапой Шрилы Прабхупады. При любых обстоятельствах джапа Прабхупады может звучать, но на той громкости, как если бы Шрила Прабхупада присутствовал лично. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Фрагмент ПОДКАСТА от 29 июля:  

"Тот, кто наблюдает несправедливость, и ничего не предпринимает,-также является соучастником греха"


"В _Махабхарате_ говорится, что личность, которая является свидетелем совершения какого-либо греха, даже если она сама этот грех не совершает, но ничего при этом не говорит и не совершает никаких действий, чтобы как-то изменить эту ситуацию, она также является соучастником. И пример этому утверждению – это история, когда Драупади пытались раздеть в суде кауравов. И там был Бхишмадева и другие великие герои, они промолчали, и это было не религиозно. И, конечно, это принесло в последствии разрушение всей династии. Но так или иначе они ничего тогда не сказали. И в результате они были сурово наказаны. 
И в _Бхагаватам_ в истории о Прахладе Махарадже речь шла о том, как Полубоги позволили такому отношению к Прахладе Махарадже со стороны его отца. И Полубоги всегда просто боялись что-то сказать против Хираньякашипу. И когда он мучал своего сына, они не выступили и не сказали ничего против. Поэтому, когда Господь явился Он был очень разгневан, и Полубоги знали, что Господь также разгневан и на них…
Конечно, есть много и других примеров. Недавно была такая полемика, обсуждение с аргументами, что люди были свидетелями преступления, которое совершалось в публичном месте, на улице, и вокруг было очень много людей (возможно, это было нападение с ножом)  И обсуждалось, как люди могли остаться равнодушными к этому.  Среди белого дня и при таком скоплении людей никто ничего не сделал. Они думали: Если это не происходит со мной, то почему я что-то должен предпринимать? Такая их позиция: не думать о благе других и не помогать другим. И в том случае, если мы можем что-то сделать, но не делаем этого, тогда мы тоже являемся соучастниками этого преступления.

 И также это можно распространить на наше общество вайшнавов. Если рассмотреть разницу между гоштананди и баджанананди. Гоштананди означает, что они видят, что люди страдают, и они понимают, что нужно что-то делать. Но, если кто-то заботиться только о себе, то он не берет на себя заботу о других и не рискует, подобно Прахладе Махарадже, который проповедовал свои одноклассникам… Если проводить различие между этими двумя категориями:  гоштананди и бхаджанананди, то так как последние не берут на себя риск проповеди, поэтому иногда их называют каништха-адхикари. До тех пор пока они не осознают наставление Господа проповедовать, их можно назвать равнодушными. 
И мы не должны оставаться равнодушными, потому что это наставление Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху: _йаре декха, таре каха, 'кришна'-упадеша._ Выходи, встречай людей и давай им кришна-упадеш.
Но бхаджанананди не делают этого, и так как они игнорируют наставление Господа, их духовный прогресс сильно замедляется.
 И Шрила Прабхупада говорил: Если вы хотите быстро получить внимание Кришны, тогда проповедуйте..."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Рождественский марафон Прабхупады. Ржавые танки._

Я придумал этот термин в Венгрии специально для приближающегося Рождественского марафона Прабхупады. Этим термином я обозначил преданных, которые в давние времена провели годы на санкиртане и стали по-настоящему искусными. В этом году в Будапеште и Нью Враджа-дхаме мы планируем грандиозный марафон – хотим удвоить свои результаты. Но это не удастся, если участвовать будут только те, кто живет в храме и на ферме – потому что таких немного. Однако есть много старших опытных преданных – особенно, живущих в окрестностях Будапешта – которых я и назвал ржавыми танками, т.к. они хоть и представляют собой грозное оружие, немного заржавели. Достаточно счистить ржавчину, и они, распространяя книги Прабхупады, смогут нанести серьезный урон армии Майя-деви и ее планам.
Планируя грандиозный марафон, мы провели уже 3 собрания санкиртанщиков. Преданные выстраиваются в боевые порядки, некоторые перебираются на марафон в будапештский храм. Работающие берут отпуска – либо на весь марафон, либо на его часть. Наверняка это будет что-то особенное.
У нас прошел своего рода пробный забег, который мы посвятили прибытию Прабхупады в США. Это не было моей идеей. Преданные спонтанно пришли к этому. 17.09.2015 распространяло книги 200 чел., и это было впечатляюще. Результаты тоже были впечатляющими, а также дух товарищества, сотрудничества и «сознания Прабхупады». Нет лучшего способа отметить прибытие Прабхупады в США, чем распространение его книг!
Итак, мы готовимся, «разогреваемся», проводим подготовительные субботние выходы на санкиртану и т. д. В этом отношении процесс пошел.
Я планирую приехать в Англию самое позднее 15.12.2015 и – с разрешения Джи-Би-Си и местных преданных – устрою свою штаб-квартиру в Ливерпуле (по совету Ананда-чайтаньи д) и буду участвовать в марафоне 10 дней. Сейчас я немного занят на собраниях Джи-Би-Си, но, как только освобожусь, стану доступен для преданных, которые получат это мое послание. Я хотел бы контактировать по меньшей мере с 20 моими хорошими знакомыми, которых посылал на санкиртану в 80-90-х гг., когда был Джи-Би-Си в Англии. Тогда мы даже Германию обошли по числу распространенных книг! Я очень хочу собрать команду и вновь хорошенько там поработать. Так что это – мое приглашение, и я надеюсь, что преданные, получив его, решат: «Ладно! Счистим ржавчину и выйдем!» Что касается расходов, то я постараюсь убедить преданных самим покрыть свои расходы. Если это невозможно, то покроем из доходов санкиртаны. Однако у меня есть другой план относительно этих доходов: направить их на развитие храма в Лестере – это такое прекрасное место! У них там даже 20 санкиртанщиков не наберется, но, по крайней мере, мы будем их санкиртанщиками – во всяком случае, я на 10 дней.
Я собирался поехать на марафон в Швецию – там есть очень удобный крытый рынок – но Англия всегда была моим любимым местом, и эта ятра занимает в моем сердце особое место. Я хотел бы дальнейшего развития в Лестере.

Я даже подумываю об аренде электрической инвалидной коляски. Еще в юности я мечтал распространять книги с такой коляски, т.к. в ней легче останавливать людей. А теперь, помимо коляски, у меня еще и возраст – кто сможет мне сказать: «Нет»? Я думаю, каждый прохожий будет бросать мне лакшми и получать от меня книгу. В общем, посмотрим!
Вот некоторые мои планы, и я надеюсь, что вы тоже запланируете свое участие. Я уже попросил Варшану дд координировать процесс и составить список участников. Я не сомневаюсь, что у вас есть много оснований не участвовать, но у меня подобных оснований больше, чем у вас, и тем не менее, я собираюсь участвовать. Так что, пожалуйста, участвуйте! Впрочем, в любом случае вы должны быть готовы к тому, что скоро я постучусь к вам в дверь, позвоню вам по телефону или пришлю вам письмо по интернету.

_Шиварама Свами_

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> _Рождественский марафон Прабхупады. Ржавые танки._


Харе Кришна! Здорово, очень давно не заходил, столько новых материалов. Спасибо вам! Дорогие вайшнавы!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Утром после лекции по _Бхагаватам_ Гуру Махарадж в течение 4 мин. говорил с санкиртанщиками:
«Сегодня нам надо медитировать на то, чем мы занимаемся. Как это выразить одним словом?»
Преданные выдвигают разные варианты, пока Ади-шакти не произносит: «Даём»

«Да, даём – это должно быть сегодня в фокусе нашего внимания. Мы часто думаем о том, чтобы больше получить, больше собрать, но лучше сосредоточиться на том, чтобы давать. Лучше давать, ибо это привлекает другую гуну. Когда мы даем, это привлекает гуну благости, а когда хотим что-то получить, взять у других, это привлекает гуну страсти. Кришна дает нам больше полномочий, когда мы в благости. Иногда страсть приносит лучший результат, но лишь на время. Долго это не продлится.
Нам сказано: «_яре декха таре каха Кршна-упадеш_ – куда ни пойдешь, кого ни встретишь – давай!» И мы хотим дать как можно больше.
В мире много людей, желающих давать, но что они дают? Намерения у них могут быть хорошими, но результат плох. 
Мы должны иметь то, что надо давать. Мы знаем, кто Бог, как Он выглядит. 
Ницше говорил: «Я поверю только в того бога, который может танцевать». Наш Бог танцует и поет. И это – практически все, чем Он занимается. Но этого никто не знает. 
Мы можем столько дать! Невозможно говорить с каждым, но у каждого должна быть книга Шрилы Прабхупады. Из нее человек узнает, что Бог танцует. Получая от нас слова великих святых, люди получают все. В _Бхагаватам_ сказано, что дающий одну эту книгу, уходит в духовный мир. И это – только за 1 книгу! А вы можете дать гораздо больше. Так что желание давать должно стать нашим мотивом, нашим умонастроением. Распространению трансцендентных книг – ки джай!»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В истории Прахлады Махараджа есть аспект защиты со стороны Кришны, чего и нам хотелось бы для себя. Но там есть и другой аспект – это смелость Прахлады. Его отец был могучим демоном – никто не осмеливался говорить ему правду, но Прахлада говорил. Он сказал отцу: «Ты – демон, и ты в иллюзии». Такая смелость – следствие самоосознания: «Что он мне может сделать? Убьет – так я вернусь к Кришне».
Когда мы распространяем книги, нами может овладевать страх. Прабхупада часто цитировал определение страха из Бхагаватам: _бхайам двитийабхинивешатах сйад_ – страх происходит из телесной концепции жизни. Если мы хотим узнать, насколько привязаны к телу, нам надо просто посмотреть, сколько в нас страха. Прабхупада был бесстрашен, потому что обрел прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны – Абхай Чаранаравинде.
Распространяя книги, можно легко узнать, насколько мы привязаны к телу. Мы беспокоимся: что люди подумают о нас, что они скажут нам или о нас? Но если мы не будем об этом беспокоиться, то и люди будут вести себя по-другому. Они же чувствуют нас. Когда мы в хорошем состоянии сознания и не боимся, люди, по большей части, будут относиться к нам хорошо. Вот чему надо учиться у Прахлады Махараджа – бесстрашию.
Прабхупада говорил, что проповедник должен быть смелым, иметь кшатрийскую природу. Брахманы могут только говорить, но убедить человека предаться – это совсем другое дело. Говорить – тоже хорошо, но только когда вас слушают. А вот чтобы выйти на проповедь, нужно иметь боевой дух. Так что нам надо быть смелыми!

https://m.vk.com/sivaramaswami *Его Святейшество Шрила Шиварама Свами*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вчера вечером Гуру Махарадж получил свою пару теплой некожаной обуви для санкиртаны. Он был так рад, что проносил эту пару весь вечер и показывал ее каждому, кого встречал в храме – особенно тем, кто возвращался с санкиртаны. Даже когда ложился спать, он немного засомневался, стоит ли ему разуваться. Он рассказал, что, когда мальчиком он получал новые ботинки, он отказывался их снимать. Гуру Махарадж предвкушает выход на распространение книг.
Сегодня мы провели наш ежегодный праздник Гита-джаянти. Досрочно, т.к. в день праздника по календарю Гуру Махараджа здесь не будет. Сегодня у нас были утренние и вечерние чтения. В празднике участвовало 110 преданных. Завтра будем праздновать с 50 участниками. Сегодня было распространено 3500 книг. Это – рекорд Венгрии. К концу праздника Гуру Махарадж устал, но был счастлив тем, что распространилось столько книг.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шиварама Свами 10.12.2015г.

Опытные преданные знают, какое давление на нас иногда оказывает преданное служение и что эти «марафоны» - часто синоним слову «жизнь». Это знают матери с несколькими детьми в возрасте до 5 лет; отцы, которые тяжело работают, чтобы свести концы с концами, стараясь при этом еще и вести жизнь преданного; храмовые преданные на Марафоне, который требует от них всех их сил, всю их энергию и всю решимость – до последнего грамма.
У меня сейчас как раз такой марафон: пишу 2 книги, одновременно с этим руководя ятрой, отвечая на письма со всего света и уворачиваясь от просьб о личной встрече. И все это – в гуще Марафона Прабхупады, т.е. отвечая в среднем на 40 писем в день.
Можете представить себе, чего мне стоит завершить, наконец, книгу «Введение в варнашраму». Проблема не в трудности темы, объеме книги или отсутствии интереса с моей стороны.
 Проблема в отсутствии у меня времени, какого книга заслуживает. Когда я над ней работаю, я не должен быть слишком усталым, чтобы быть на высоте. Писательство – вещь непростая. Впрочем, одно вдохновляет – для автора при этом происходит процесс образования. Писать – лучший способ изучать. Я много узнаю в ходе работы.
Преданные спрашивают, когда выйдет книга по Дамодар-лиле. План был издать ее на Картику-2016. Может ли она выйти раньше? Может, но не скажу, насколько. Вряд ли к концу мая.
Преданные спрашивают также, когда выйдут на английском дневники Шримати Радха-кунды. Наши переводчики крайне заняты – не только моими книгами, но и работой для БиБиТи. Кроме того, Шримати Налини-канта – после почти 30 лет переводов – испытывает проблемы со здоровьем, которые возникли от просиживания за компьютером от 8 до 14 часов в день. Так что дневники Шримати Радха-кунды выйдут на английском нескоро.

 …Сейчас 3.25 утра, и мне не терпится засесть за «Введение в варнашраму», т.к. я не укладываюсь в плановые сроки. Причина в том, что исследование и ссылки, которые я приготовил для главы об обязанностях брахманов и кшатриев, исчезли в виртуальном пространстве. Теперь я должен все это написать заново, а это – работа на 3 дня! Те из вас, кто имел опыт потери результатов исследования или – еще хуже – утраты готового текста, могут мне посочувствовать по-настоящему. Но таковы уж особенности литературного труда – что называется «се ля ви!»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Сегодня Гуру Махарадж распространял книги в Ливерпуле.
Он написал о сегодняшнем дне: "Это замечательно. Глоток духовного свежего воздуха". 
Гуру Махараджа сказал, что Ливерпуль ему понравился больше, чем Манчестер. Они распространяли книги у музея Битлз, и книги "Chant and be happy" с Ленноном и Харрисоном на обложке пользовались популярностью.
 Люди в Ливерпуле спокойнее, приятнее, их проще остановить. Гуру Махарадж распространил *38 книг* сегодня! Он сказал, что хочет в один из дней распространить 100 книг. 
Шиварама Свами Махараджа ки джай! "

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3711...01726/?fref=nf

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/group...23339887778660

Смс от Гуру Махараджа: 
"Был замечательный день: 45 больших книг в Ливерпуле, и как всегда, много людей стремились получить книги Шрилы Прабхупады, среди них были: профессор по физике, студент с философского факультета и молодой человек, сбитый с толку после прочтения книг поддельного Кришна-мурти. Джай Прабхупада"

Сообщение от Гуру Махараджа сегодня утром:
В пятницу было 49 книг. Полдня шел дождь, и люди не останавливались:реальный вызов, смогу ли я практиковать то, что я проповедую-улыбаться, упорствовать и чувствовать сострадание. Это было не легко. Сегодня я планирую 100 книг. Это будут 8 часовые усилия а затем я выезжаю в Мэнор к завтрашнему Гита-Джаянти. Кто может оценить духовные блага ,которые проливаются словно дождь на распространителей книг во время их служения. Даже полубоги смотрят на это с восхищением.

Шиварама Свами Махараджа ки джай!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сообщение от Гуру Махараджа сегодня утром:
"Вчера было сильное блаженство. В Ливерпуле 75% времени шел дождь , и промок я- книги, одежда, зонтик и все-, более того мы приехали в Мэнор только к полуночи. Если бы не было дождя было бы больше. Но было, то что было и с небольшой помощью друзей *103 книги*"!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Из письма Шримати Варшаны (Англия) 28.12.15_

Гуру Махарадж провел 10-дневный марафон по распространению книг с командой из 32 английских «ржавых танков». Это был уникальный опыт. Для «ржавых танков» это был возврат давно минувших дней, когда Гуру Махарадж руководил английской ятрой.
В Марафоне Гуру Махарадж был источником вдохновения для всех. Он ведь – _махаратха._ Из сводок санкиртаны вы увидите, что он всех обошел – как по очкам, так и по пожертвованиям. На самом деле, он при этом выходил на санкиртану всего на несколько часов и лишь 7 дней из 10. Он даже сумел съездить в Мэнор на празднование Гита-джаянти!
Все преданные очень старались. Даже те, кто был «в резерве», выходили на час-другой, вдохновленные Гуру Махараджем и другими санкиртанщиками. Все преданные заслужили тот грандиозный успех, который к ним пришел – особенно успех в удовлетворении Гуру и Кршны.
Гуру Махарадж очень доволен тем, что, благодаря поддержке преданных, он смог передать солидную сумму на строительство храма в Лестере. Таково было его желание, и он признателен всем преданным, способствовавшим исполнению этого желания.







https://vk.com/sivaramaswami _Его Святейшество Шрила Шиварама Свами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Из письма Шримати Атисундари:

В Нью-Враджа-дхаме прошел грандиозный фестиваль санкиртаны. В марафон Шиварама Махарадж тоже выходил распространять книги в Англии. Каждый вечер во время всего марафона нужно было отправлять ему сообщение с результатом, и он всегда отвечал нам – вдохновлял, хваля или ругая. Ему можно было звонить с 7 до 8 вечера... После марафона, между Рождеством и Новым годом Махарадж был на ферме, каждый день приходил одевать Радха-Шьямасундару и вечерами пел бхаджаны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Просто для простых, и сложно для сложных*: 

"Недавно я получил письмо от одного преданного из Маяпура, в котором он рассказал, как Шачидеви даси, преданная из Южной Америки, умирала от рассеянного склероза. Она оставила тело накануне Гаура-Пурнимы. У нее были сыновья, ее муж был вместе с ней, и она постепенно оставляла все свои привязанности. Однажды вечером, когда она лежала, ее тело задрожало, и муж спросил ее, что происходит. Она ответила: «Кришна пришел ко мне и попросил танцевать с Ним, а я не смогла пойти». Через некоторое время все повторилось, и муж опять спросил: «Что теперь? Снова Кришна?» Она ответила: «Нет, на этот раз была Шримати Радхарани. Она сказала: „Ты можешь отказать Кришне, но не Мне“». Шачидеви оставила тело в Раса-пурниму, ночь танца раса. Это произошло в Маяпур-дхаме, поэтому она вернулась домой, к Богу. 

Кто бы мог подумать, что домохозяйка из Южной Америки, у которой были дети, возвращается к Богу? Но нужно всего лишь следовать процессу, и Кришна придет и позовет вас танцевать. Это то, чего Он хочет! Он страстно желает, чтобы все больше и больше людей приходило и участвовало в Его празднике. 

Поэтому мы должны знать: нам больше ничего не нужно - ни мантры, ни тантры, ни янтры. Все, чего вы хотите достичь с помощью любых других процессов или ритуалов, можно обрести, воспевая Харе Кришна, даже если вы повторяете только тень святого имени. Повторяя чистое святое имя, вы получаете то, чего не сможете добиться никакими другими средствами, – любовь к Кришне, а благодаря любви к Нему вы обретаете Его Самого". 

- Шиварама Свами

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Январь 2016

“Писать, когда путешествуешь, непросто. Одна проблема – это перемещения с места на место в самолете, поезде, автомобиле, а в Ирландии – еще и на моторной лодке!
Другая проблема – это ожидания преданных. Они ожидают: 6-часовые киртаны, продолжительные семинары и индивидуальные консультации.  Когда я говорю преданным, что не могу удовлетворить их в этом отношении из-за своих обязанностей Джи-Би-Си, они еще как-то это принимают. Но когда я добавляю, что, кроме того, пишу книгу, которую должен сдать в срок, этого преданные не понимают. Обычно они думают, что работа над книгой сводится к необременительной диктовке, а на самом-то деле это не так!
Во-первых, писатель нуждается в отдыхе. Если ум и тело утомлены, то мыслить, исследовать и компоновать текст становится невозможным.
Во-вторых, нужен какой-то минимум удобств. Для исследований нужен интернет. Сидеть надо на чем-то таком, что позволит не горбиться. Нужен стол под компьютер и книги, которые я вожу с собой. Комната должна быть теплой и тихой, чтобы можно было сосредоточиться.
Последнее – по счету, но не по значению – нужна определенная степень умиротворенности. Шрила Прабхупада жаловался, что не может писать из-за будоражащих его проблем ИСККОН.
Есть и другие соображения, начиная с вдохновения. Невозможно писать механически.
Так что, если мне не удается выпускать книги в срок – как сейчас это происходит с книгой по варнашраме (рабочее название: «Кодекс варнашрамы») – то, в основном, причина кроется в немеханическом характере процесса, а также в необходимости отдыха, удобств и спокойствия ума. Поэтому 1-й том из серии по варнашраме вы сможете получить только к весне.
Чтобы удовлетворить ваше ожидание нектара, напишу здесь о том, что Джива Госвами определял варну присоединявшихся к нему преданных следующим образом (впрочем, это еще надо проверить).  Если они приходили к нему в поисках облегчения своих страданий, то он квалифицировал их как шудр. Если они приходили, желая улучшить свое материальное положение, то это были вайшьи.  Если побудительным мотивом была любознательность, то это были кшатрии. А если они искали истину, то это были брахманы. А вы с каким мотивом пришли?"
Шиварама Свами

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Мы не веганы. Нет ничего существенного в их идеологии, что связывало бы нас._

Ученик: Я увидел в фейсбуке такое утверждение, что быть веганом - это сентиментально, быть вегетарианцем - это духовно...
Вы согласны с этим утверждением?

Ответ Е.С.Шрилы Шиварама Свами:  Мы не являемся веганами, и мы не хотим ни коим образом идентифицировать себя с веганами, с их концепцией. Они не просто не пьют молоко, но также они не признают то, что животных можно занимать работой и использовать плоды труда животных. Мы же не являемся веганами. Веганы против нашего конституционального положения пастухов и против той деятельности, которой занимается Кришна, против того, для чего Он создал коров и быков. Кришна создал коров, чтобы они давали молоко, и Он создал быков, чтобы мы использовали их труд. И отрицать это - значит идти против установленного положения вещей.  Это значит идти против планов Кришны. Поэтому это глупо, это неправильно. Наша идея заключается в том, что мы пытаемся миниманизировать насилие, но при этом мы употребляем молоко и принимаем служение животных таким образом, как нас обучил этому Кришна, а именно - мы не убиваем их, и это ключевой момент. 
Что касается вегетарианства, то я не думаю, что это показатель духовности. Существует так много животных, которые также являются вегетарианцами, но при этом они не духовны. Духовность означает то, что вы знаете, что вы не являетесь этим телом, поэтому к вам не придет понимание, что вы не являетесь этим телом только потому, что вы вегетарианец. И также духовность - это когда вы предлагаете все Кришне, что бы вы ни ели и так далее. Но вы должны предлагать Кришне те вещи, которые Ему нравятся. Кришна  прасадам - это когда мы предлагаем Кришне подношение с преданностью. А что такое преданность? Преданность - это предлагать Ему то, что Он хочет. 
Кришна не хочет, чтобы мы жили за счет продуктов насилия. Прабхупада очень четко дал нам понять, как он хочет, чтобы мы жили. Он хотел, чтобы мы имели свои фермы, он хотел, чтобы мы имели свое собственное молоко, он хотел, чтобы мы производили сами молоко и обеспечивали им наши центры, рестораны и наших преданных. И в конечном итоге это и означает прасад. Прасадам - это когда мы делаем вещи так, как хочет Кришна, когда мы делаем то, что приносит Ему удовлетворение.  И эта система удовлетворяет Его. 
Поэтому мы не веганы, я не веган, мы не должны путать себя с веганами. Мы не должны отождествлять себя с веганами. Нет ничего существенного в их идеологии, что связывало бы нас. Единственное, в чем они правы, - это то, что у них есть достаточно оснований осуждать преданных, которые покупают и употребляют промышленное молоко, говоря, что это не то, о чем говорил Шрила Прабхупада, и что это не то, о чем говорит наша философия. Они не указывают на то, что они не делают, но они указывают на то, что мы не делаем, согласно нашей философии. И тут уже нам тяжело сказать что-то в свое оправдание. 
Итак, мы не веганы и вегетарианство- это не духовность, это материальная вещь, это просто гуна благости для людей. Даже для животных это не гуна благости, поскольку они ничего не знают, кроме следования своей природе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Матаджи и дандават_

Вопрос Е.С.Шриле Шиварама Свами: Уже много лет преданные в соцсетях обсуждают, можно ли женщине приносить полный поклон-дандават Божествам? Находятся подтверждения, что Шрила Прабхупада даже просил женщин делать дандават. Есть много фотографий, где матаджи делают дандаваты Прабхупаде.
Интересует мнение Гуру Махараджа, с философской точки зрения является ли оскорбительным, если женщина приносит дандават?

Ответ: " Да, во времена Шрилы Прабхупады женщины приносили дандаваты. Но мое понимание такое, что с культурной точки зрения женщинам лучше не совершать дандаваты. Принесение дандавата не будет оскорбительным со стороны женщин. Но это один из тех вопросов, которые не так легко решить. Шрила Прабхупада иногда позволял делать то, что, если посмотреть на долгую временную традицию, не было принято в вайшнавской традиции. Мое понимание такое, что Шриле Прабхупаде нужно было обучить нас так многим вещам, что были какие-то детали, до которых не доходили руки, и которые он не объяснил нам. Прежде всего Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы поняли принципы преданности. Но также Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы знали, какова наша культура. Делать ли дандават, или просто поклон, важно то, что вы чувствуете в сердце, ваша преданность. Потому что есть преданные, которые из-за состояния своего здоровья совершают поклоны даже просто стоя. Но суть в вашей преданности.
И я бы посоветовал женщинам не предлагать дандаваты. Но я думаю, что, если кто-то и предложит дандават, это не будет концом света. Это один из тех вопросов, которые, конечно, не так уж тяжело разрешить, но просто бывают случаи, когда у преданных есть очень сильные чувства. И они ведомы этими чувствами. И в этом плане если менять то, что позволял Шрила Прабхупада, женщины чувствуют, что их притесняют. В этом и состоит трудность в решении этих вопросов. Но, я думаю, что в духовном плане вы не выиграете больше, если будете предлагать именно дандаваты. Я не думаю, что женщины теряют многое, если они будут предлагать просто поклон, но не дандават "

_из скайп-конференции с русскоязычными учениками, 26.01.2016_  http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/2016...nglishrussian/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_РАМА или РАМО?_

Вопрос:Когда во время киртана преданный поет Имя "Рама", но тянет в конце долго Рамооо, - это является ошибкой? И какое было отношение к этому Шрилы Прабхупады?

Ответ Е.С.Шрилы Шиварама Свами: Нам надо стараться всегда повторять Святые Имена правильно. Мы должны стараться произносить эти Имена правильно. Если нас Кто-то очень сильно интересует, и мы не безразличны к этой Личности, то мы всегда будем стараться делать что-то для этой Личности тщательным образом. И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень много раз говорил, что слоги Маха-мантры должны произноситься очень правильно: "Харе Кришна", а не "Хари Кришна". И также надо повторять Рама, а не Рамоо, и не Раму...
Но если мы случайно как-то неправильно произнесли, то особой в этом нет проблемы, потому что Кришна знает, с каким настроением мы это произнесли. 
Но с нашей стороны мы должны относиться к этому внимательно.


_Скайп-конференция с русскоязычными учениками 21 сентября 2013г._ http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/2013...ped-on-alters/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Серьезный читатель справедливо спросит, почему неофитов, которые не только не могут почитать вайшнавов, но даже не могут не оскорблять их, надо вдохновлять на общение со старшими преданными. 

Разве такое общение не подвергает риску все их скромные духовные достояния?

Верно, что положение неофитов весьма слабо. Они падают, когда не общаются с преданными, и подвергаются риску падения, когда общаются. 

Но, поскольку без садху-санги они вообще не могут прогрессировать, им надо, тем не менее, оставаться в общении с теми, кто их превосходит. Начинающие должны тщательно избегать неблагодарности. Они должны обуздывать свою бунтарскую природу, даже когда это очень трудно, и должны оставаться среди преданных. 

С силой, которую дает их практика преданности, особенно воспевание Харе Кришна в обществе чистых вайшнавов, неофиты должны терпеть все неудобства, которые они испытывают из-за последствий собственных оскорблений. Если они вытерпят, то со временем смогут победить свою низшую природу и подняться до статуса преданных промежуточного уровня."

- _Шиварама Свами. Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани_


 Мангала-сладости от Шри Шри Радхи-Шьяма,


Подкасты http://vk.com/sivaramaswami

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ПОДКАСТ от 1 февраля_ *«Ты сможешь дойти только до этого уровня»* (из повествования о Гоп Кумаре).

«БОльшую часть своего времени Шрила Прабхупада уделял написанию своих книг. И, конечно, книги нужны не для того, чтобы их просто хранить. И книги – это не просто приложение к сознанию Кришны, а это нераздельная часть сознания Кришны. Они составляют единое целое с совершенствованием нашего сознания Кришны. В _Брихад Бхагаватамрите_, книге, которую Шрила Прабхупада не успел перевести для нас, но он хотел, чтобы она вышла, в этой книге есть Гоп Кумар, который является настоящим _киртанией._ Он обладал огромной верой в повторение своей мантры. Гоп Кумар не воспевал Харе Кришна маха-мантру, он повторял Гопал-мантру – это версия той мантры, которую у нас также повторяют инициированные брахманы. И благодаря могуществу этой мантры, он достигает разных видов совершенств, он достигает разных сфер материального мира. И также он выходит за пределы уровня освобождения и получает _даршан_ Господа Шивы. И когда он встречает Господа Шиву, по его милости он получает возможность встретить обитателей Вайкунтхи. На самом деле некоторые вишнудуты путешествуют в разные места, в разные вселенные, чтобы проповедовать. И несколько этих вишнудутов подошли к Гоп Кумару и стали проповедовать ему. Они объяснили ему славу Святого Имени. Конечно, Гоп Кумар поклонялся Гопалу, он родился на Говардхане. У него была вера в Гопала и определенное понимание, Кто такой Гопал. Изначально он даже не знал, Кем был Гопал, но при этом он привлекался Гопалом и хотел достигнуть той обители, где находился Гопал. И вайкунтхадуты сказали ему, что, если он будет продолжать воспевать так, как он это делает сейчас, тогда он сможет достигнуть Вайкунтхи, но Гопала он там не найдет. Или по крайней мере он увидит там Гопала, у которого 4 руки, и который не пасет коров. Поэтому он не увидит то, что ищет. Тогда Гоп Кумар спросил их: «Что же тогда мне делать?»
И они ответили: «В действительности, ты еще не понимаешь науку преданного служения, ты ничего не знаешь о девяти видах преданного служения, ты не знаешь различные аспекты сознания Кришны».
Они добавили: «Тебе следует вернуться на Землю и начать изучать эту науку. Тебе следует понимать, чем ты в действительности занимаешься. Ты должен знать, что представляет из себя эта мантра, ты должен знать принципы, лежащие в основе этой мантры, ты должен понимать _таттву,_ или принципы, Кто такой Гопал, где Он обитает. И ты должен совершенствовать эти различные _анги: шраванам, киртанам, смаранам, пада-севанам, арчанам._ Если ты не изучишь эти вещи, ты не сможешь продвинуться дальше, ты сможешь дойти только до определенного предела. И Гопал спросил их: «Что же мне делать?»  Они сказали: «Ты должен вернуться во Вриндаван, потому что Вриндаван - это самое лучшее место для практики преданного служения». И потом они добавили: «Кстати, твое мышление и умонастроение не совсем правильное. Когда ты послушаешь вайшнавов и узнаешь о _бхакти,_ ты поймешь, что недостаточно просто воспевать из чувства долга или воспевать просто потому, что тебе это нравится. Ты не можешь воспевать только потому, что это приносит тебе удовольствие, ты должен будешь развить спонтанное желание прославлять Гопала и удовлетворить Его. И только благодаря спонтанной привязанности, ты сможешь попасть туда, где Он находится, в то место, которое намного выше Вайкунтхи». И это последняя часть класса, которую получил Гоп Кумар. 
Вот почему Шрила Прабхупада дал нам свои книги. Вы можете воспевать Харе Кришна, но, до тех пор, пока вы не изучите глубоко эти книги, и не будете применять эти знания в своем воспевании, вы сможете дойти только до определенного уровня. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада писал и говорил, что прежде всего его английские книги предназначены для его последователей. В особенности это касается таких его книг, как _Чайтанья Чаритамрита_ и _Шримад Бхагаватам._ 
И когда у нас будут знания, Кришна говорит: Если ты будешь иметь эти знания обо Мне, тогда ты сможешь научиться любить Меня. И так это основополагающие ингредиенты, которые важны для нашего прогресса в преданном служении. И по этой причине мы должны высоко ценить и дорожить теми дарами, которые нам дал Шрила Прабхупада. И если мы будем воспевать находясь в правильном умонастроении, а именно в умонастроении  удовлетворить Радха-Гокулананду, тогда будут эти две вещи: _гьяна и бхава,_ тогда вы сможете отправиться на Голоку, а это самое лучшее место, куда можно попасть. Итак вишнудуты сказали: «Возвращайся на Землю, во Вриндаван».  Вриндаван – это самое лучшее место, где можно практиковать _садхана-бхакти._ Я слушал аудио-лекцию Прабхупады, где он говорил: «По всему миру, где бы ни были установлены мои Божества, это Вриндаван». 

_Шиварама Свами_



_Подкасты_ https://vk.com/audios-65410394

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ.

Преданные часто спрашивают, в чем состоит стабильность. Одни считают, что в повторении 16 кругов и соблюдении 4 принципов. Другие говорят, что имеется в виду стабильность в служении. Остальные выдвигают широкий спектр вариантов значения этого понятия. Но все, что обычно понимается под стабильностью – лишь внешние признаки, которые могут указывать на реальную стабильность, а могут и не иметь к ней отношения.
В «Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани» стабильность рассматривается с разных точек зрения. В чем она состоит?
Нашта-праешв абхадрешу – когда почти все неблагоприятное (а оно присутствует в сердце во множестве вариантов) устранено, тогда можно говорить о стабильности. Шрила Прабхупада трактовал это «почти» как 75 %. Итак, когда нечистота в сердце устранена на 75 %, тогда преданный выходит на такой уровень духовной стабильности, на котором он уже может думать о Кршне и воспевать Его имена, т.к. его ум и чувства больше от этого не отвлекаются. Почему? Потому что воздействие анартх, все еще остающихся в сердце, становится незначительным в сравнении с тем объёмом духовной энергии, который преданный обретает.
Когда мы говорим о стабильности, мы имеем в виду определенную степень очищения сердца, которая, согласно Вишванатху Чакраварти, характеризуется 3 аспектами, а именно: стабильностью ума, речи и физической деятельности. Они перечислено в порядке убывания тонкости. Самую тонкую форму нестабильности являет ум. Преданный может определить насколько стабилен его ум по тому, насколько ему легко удается: думать о Кршне и повторять Харе Кршна, не позволяя при этом уму блуждать или отвлекаться. Со стабильным умом такое тоже может иногда случаться, но в целом ему удается сосредоточиться на святом имени. Стабильность речи проявляется в том, насколько удается избегать праджалпы, бессмысленных и глупых разговоров. Стабильность деятельности проявляется в стабильности чувств.
Все это – признаки стабильности, но собственно стабильность означает очищение сердца на 75 %. Это называется «ништхита бхаджана-крия» – когда «крия», т.е.
деятельность в бхаджане, осуществляется неукоснительно, или, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, когда «преданный утвердился в преданном служении».
Как следует из самого термина «бхаджана-крия», деятельность в бхаджане покажет, насколько стабильно наше сознание Кршны. Например, часто можно видеть, что человек так «утвердился» в своем служении, что у него нет времени даже на 16 кругов – и это нехорошо! Когда такого преданного просишь сесть и повторить все недостающие круги, он не может этого сделать, т.к. его ум уносит его. Даже хотя человек может выглядеть стабильным в деятельности, это может означать лишь наличие у него определенной квалификации – он может по природе быть человеком долга – а не то, что он достиг стабильности в преданном служении. Кто достиг этого, тот будет человеком долга, но обратное не всегда верно. Как говаривал мой хороший друг: «Я сужу о человеке по его джапе»
И это – «ништхита бхаджана-крия»: воспевание Харе Кршна, слушание Бхагаватам, общение с вайшнавами, поклонение Божествам. В тех, кто сосредотачивается на этой деятельности, есть ощутимый естественный вкус к деятельности чистого преданного служения. Даже если кажется, что они не особенно стабильны в исполнении своих обязанностей, они превосходят тех, кто выглядит стабильным в исполнении своих обязанностей, но не стабильны в преданности.
В конечном счете, даже если человек производит все необходимые внешние действия или обладает определенной кармой (квалификацией) и потому проявляет внешние признаки ништхи, тем не менее, если это не сопровождается очищением сердца, преданный не поднимется на следующую ступень – ручи.
Духовное благо стабильности в преданном служении состоит в способности сосредотачиваться на шраванам-киртанам. Избегая оскорблений в этой деятельности, преданный обретает полное благо, и это – ручи: парам дрштва нивартате, а когда обретается высший вкус, преданный привязывается к Кршне лично. Сам высший вкус состоит в привязанности к деятельности преданного служения, но эта деятельность естественно созревает в привязанность к Кршне, Его образу и играм, а это – выход на трансцендентный план.
Вайшнавы по-настоящему стараются достичь чистоты сердца, именуемой стабильностью, ибо, начиная с этой ступени, преданный прогрессирует быстро. Уже не возникает серьезных препятствий, и преданный может летет, как стрела, домой, обратно к Богу.
Так что давайте будем добросовестны в нашей бхаджана-крие! Даже если мы не достигли ништхи, даже если мы аништхита, нестабильны – прилагая усилия, общаясь с преданными, достигшими стабильности, преодолевая дурные привычки, борясь с невнимательностью в деятельности преданного служения, избегая оскорблений, мы быстро обретем плоды шраванам-киртанам, а одно из главных благ, которые приносит созревающая лиана преданного служения, состоит в том, что оно становится стабильным. Это – как с деревом: в какой-то момент оно уже больше не росток, зеленый и нежный, который легко растоптать. На нем возникает кора, оно становится крепким, коричневым и может стоять без подпорок. Аналогично, в бхакти обретается стабильность. Это – то, что Шрила Прабхупада называл очищением сердца от нежелательных привычек на 75 %.

АФОРИЗМ
Святое имя надежнее Самого Кршны, ибо в нем Кршна присутствует всегда, а иначе - то присутствует, то нет

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Сельхоз община Нью Враджа Дхама в Венгрии – дань любви Шиварамы Свами его духовному учителю, Шриле Прабхупаде. Более двух десятилетий самоотверженного тяжкого труда венгерских преданных воплотились в один из самых прекрасных проектов ИСККОН. Храмовым божествам, Шри Шри Радхе-Шьямасундаре, поклоняются по одному из самых высоких стандартов, которые я только видел в нашем движении". 
*Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами*

 

Новая группа вконтакте http://m.vk.com/navavrajadhama?m=88
*Nava Vraja-dhama
Даршан Их Светлостей Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары.*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_"..но если бы 40 лет назад я знал бы те вещи, которые я знаю сейчас, я бы многое сделал по другому. И одна вещь заключается в том, что я бы взаимодействовал с разными видами преданных по разному!"_




“Нужна ли варнашрама? Практические шаги."
 Беседы о варнашраме 16-18 апреля 2016г. https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCtG2bPmQYrZinkZZ2Tf-waQ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

КНИГИ Е.С.ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ НА РУССКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ :

"ВЕНУ ГИТА" 
"Вену, маленькой бамбуковой флейте, посредством которой творец Брахма получил посвящение, которой завидуют оленеокие гопи Враджа, и которая всегда наслаждается обществом игривого Шьямасундары, — именно этой вену смиренно посвящается данная книга."
Комментарии к двадцать первой главе Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», основанные на трудах предыдущих ачарьев.

"ВОСПЕВАЙ" 
Эта небольшая книга посвящена повторению святых имен Кришны и представляет собой сборник подкастов Шрилы Шиварамы Свами, выложенных в интернете на сайте SivaramaSwami.com в 2006–2007 гг. Эти эссе полны вдохновляющих откровений и философских размышлений о повторении джапы, о санкиртане, харинаме и садхане. 
В них столько нектара, что ученики Махараджа решили опубликовать их, чтобы все вайшнавы могли получить благо и изменить свое отношение к духовной жизни и процессу воспевания.

По вопросам приобретения пишите личное сообщение в группу: http://vk.com/wall9461172_505

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ фрагмент подкаста от 27.06.2016_

_Вопрос:_ Может ли гуру, будучи обусловленным, дать освобождение своему ученику?

_Ответ:_ Да. Духовный учитель, который является обусловленной душой, может обеспечить то, что его ученик достигнет освобождения, несмотря на то, что сам этот гуру не является освобожденной душой. И конечно, сам духовный учитель тоже получит освобождение, если будет следовать тому же самому процессу.
 Сейчас я проясню это. Существует общий принцип, который часто приводят Ачарьи: это то, что вы не можете дать то, чем сами не обладаете. Поэтому, если у вас нет премы, то вы не можете дать ее кому-либо. И в конце концов чтобы подняться с уровня садханы на уровень садхьи необходимо вмешательство сваруп-шакти Господа, которая может быть передана только той личностью, которая обладает этой шакти. Дело в том, что дикша-гуру может не иметь этой шакти, но это не значит, что никто не обладает этой шакти. Поэтому, если это не ваш дикша-гуру, который наделяет этой шакти, тогда обычно эту шакти дает шикша-гуру или это может быть Лично Сам Кришна, или спутники Кришны, или Святое Имя. Не существует никаких ограничений, кто даст вам эту шакти, и каким образом она придет к вам, потому что это внутренняя энергия Господа. И когда преданный заслуживает получить это, тогда _йога-кшемам вахамй ахам_ - это обещание Кришны. Преданное служение не может пройти впустую. И если кто-то станет квалифицированным для достижения совершенства, если он достигнет уровня уттама-адхикари (это техническое значение слова уттама адхикари), то есть, если он достигнет квалификации для получения самого высочайшего уровня преданного служения, тогда _йога-кшемам вахамй ахам_ - Кришна дарует это, Он может даровать это Лично. Есть пример этого в «Брихад Бхагаватамрите», там рассказывается о брахмане, который жил в Матхуре, он общался с разными вайшнавами и получил инициацию во сне от Дурга-деви, это достаточно редкий необычный случай. И когда он достиг квалификации, Шримати Радхарани послала к нему Гоп Кумара, который сыграл роль его шикша-гуру. И Гоп Кумар поднял его на трансцендентный уровень, на уровень освобождения. ..
Итак, даже если вайшнав не является освобожденной душой, то есть он не находится на платформе бхавы или премы, но если он надлежащим образом ведет своего ученика и дает ему правильные наставления, вдохновляя его принять прибежище у Кришны, принять прибежище у Святого Имени, тогда по мере своего продвижения, этот ученик постепенно достигнет определенной квалификации и в конечном итоге получит милость Господа в той или иной форме. В своей песне Бхактивинода Тхакур описывает то, как Святое Имя Господа открывает практикующему его сварупу и утверждает его в вечном конституциональном положении. И это может произойти одним из многих способов. В конце концов слова Кришны являются истиной _йога-кшемам вахамй ахам._ Преданное служение никогда не будет бесполезным, и преданный получит то, что заслужил. Он обязательно получит плоды своего преданного служения. 
Пока духовный учитель является прозрачной средой между нами и его духовным учителем, до тех пор, пока он надлежащим образом дает нам знание и послание, которое он получил от своего гуру и парампары, до тех пор он остается проводником милости Кришны. И потом эта милость может прийти от Кришны или от Святого Имени Кришны, или каким-нибудь другим удивительным способом, в результате чего преданный может достичь конечного совершенства. Кришна говорит _ман мана бхава мад бхакто_ – у нас должна быть вера, что мы придем к Кришне. Харе Кришна!

Подкасты https://vk.com/audios-65410394

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Подкаст 23 июля 2016_ http://vk.com/wall-65410394_722
Ответы на вопросы: Можем ли мы жертвовать свои органы для пересадки? 
Про осквернение тела вайшнава.
Как совершать разные виды пожертвований, оставаясь в Сознании Кришны, и помогая другим возвыситься?
и другие вопросы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С Праздником, дорогие Вайшнавы! Явлению Шримати Радхарани ки-джай!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZUrywhLs1U

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Подкаст от 11 августа_. 

Премавати д.д. спрашивает, как восстановить веру, утраченную из-за оскорблений и критики движения Сознания Кришны и слушания критики?

_Ответ Гуру Махараджа_: Да, конечно, это Кали-юга. И Кали-юга означает, что во первых столько много недостатков, и существует тенденция находить эти недостатки. Мы должны избегать того, чтобы критиковать других и не общаться с теми, кто занимается критикой. Потому что это будет подрывать нашу веру. И необходимо прервать это общение. И этими же ушами, которыми мы слушали оскорбления, мы должны слушать теперь о хороших качествах этих преданных  от других, что поможет исправить положение. Преданные должны прославлять преданных, и когда мы будем чувствовать, что мы в хорошем общении, наша вера будет возрождена, восстановлена. И, конечно, воспевание Харе Кришна - это то, что будет создавать нашу веру.
Мы можем увидеть на примере Шрилы Прабхупады, что он видел много слабостей, и столько разного он видел в нашем движении от своих учеников и от других. Но Шрила Прабхупада всегда поддерживал учеников, он был позитивен, он был очень доступным и оберегал, защищал учеников, несмотря на все эти недостатки. И когда ему указывали на эти недостатки, он говорил только о хороших качествах учеников.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Весь семинар с  Садху-Санги 2016: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...y92dmGWecP8hqp

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Преданные часто спрашивают, достаточно ли они слушали святое имя. Рупа Госвами отвечает, что если мы действительно слушаем святое имя, нам всегда будет этого мало; святое имя настолько сладкое, что если мы на самом деле его слышим, нам недостаточно одних ушей, мы захотим иметь тысячи ушей. 

После десяти-пятнадцати лет беспрерывной практики повторения мантры Харе Кришна преданный уже должен ощущать экстаз при воспевании. При этом я не имею в виду, что он катается по земле, но во время джапы он настолько удовлетворен сладостью святого имени, что не засыпает, не разговаривает с другими преданными, не рассеян, его ум не блуждает от одного предмета к другому, и неподобающие мысли о наслаждении чувств не приходят к нему в голову - по крайней мере, если и приходят, он тотчас отбрасывает их. 
_
Отрывок из книги "Воспевай!"_ .



http://sivaramaswami-books.plp7.ru/ Книги
    Шрилы Шиварамы Свами

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Поклонение Холму Говардхану, Маяпур 2016

----------


## Варган

Почему некоторые настоящие Вайшнавы не любят киртан-мелу

От Шиварамы Свами:
"Одной из причин, по которой некоторые лидеры более не посещают Майапурскую киртан мелу, является стиль и настроение киртанов, а также наряды, внешний вид и (духовный) статус певцов как киртаний (всё это также отражается на слушателях).

Совокупность этих факторов, кажется, продвигает культуру киртанов, чуждую для учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.

Я не говорю, что мела продвигает их намеренно. Но это происходит. Поэтому  некоторые вайшнавы, считают, что в ИСККОН ввели новую культуру киртанов. И это происходит на аналогичных мелах по всему миру.

Лично я не чувствую себя комфортно при такой культуре и мне не нравится участвовать в таких киртанах".

WHY SOME BONAFIDE VAISNAVAS DON'T LIKE KIRTAN-MELA

From Sivaram Swami:

"One of the reasons why some leaders no longer attend Mayapura kirtan mela is due to the style and mood of the kirtans, as well as the attire, appearance and kirtaniya status of singers (all of which are also reflected in the audience).

These factors combined seem to promote a kirtan culture foreign to Srila Prabhupada's disciples.

I don't say the mela promotes it intentionally. But it's happening. Thus some Vaisnavas consider that a new kirtan culture has entered ISKCON. And this is happening in similar melas globally.

Personally I do not feel comfortable with such a culture, and so I don't like participating in such kirtans".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Повторяя маха-мантру с оскорблениями, вы приобретаете качества, чтобы произносить её без оскорблений; 
произнося без оскорблений, получаете квалификацию воспевать её с любовью;
 воспевая Святое Имя с любовью, становитесь кандидатом на возвращение домой к Богу.
 Таково чудо сознания Кришны, которым мы на самом деле пренебрегаем.

Мы думаем: «О, я проверю свой гороскоп, надену такие-то кольца, буду участвовать в ягье и очищусь, пройду психологические курсы...» Ничто не даст вам квалификацию повторять Харе Кришна, кроме повторения Харе Кришна. Оно сделает всё, что необходимо, но для этого нужно иметь веру. Если у вас нет веры, тогда процесс не будет работать, потому что вера — это минимум, который должен быть.
 Любой ценой оставьте греховную деятельность, тогда ваша вера будет расти. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит: шраддхаван джан хе — у вас должна быть вера в то, что, кроме Святого Имени, ничто вам не поможет и что кроме него больше ничего не нужно. Думать, что все перечисленные выше вещи типа ягьи, гороскопа и т.п. помогут,—оскорбление. Единственное, что нам нужно,— это Святое Имя. Такая сильная вера и есть наша квалификация для повторения. 

_ЕС Шиварама Свами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Важно выработать хорошие привычки в отношении воспевания сейчас, тогда в старости нам не нужно будет менять их. Другими словами, если мы уже приобрели плохие привычки в воспевании, то когда нам исполнится пятьдесят или шестьдесят лет, избавиться от них будет очень сложно. Мы должны развить и довести до совершенства свои хорошие привычки в повторении джапы, чтобы с их помощью достичь полного погружения в шестнадцать непрерывных кругов маха-мантры.
Преданные часто задают вопрос: «Что я могу сделать?» Один из ответов на него: возьмите выходной и повторите 64, 108 или 192 круга. Это будет хороший опыт — понять, что такое настоящее воспевание и насколько при этом беспокоен ваш ум. Повторение большего количества кругов даст вам связь со святым именем, силу и озарит пониманием могущества, чуда и красоты воспевания и слушания святого имени.
Сделайте это! Если, читая эти строки, вы поняли, что относились пренебрежительно к святому имени, встаньте в полночь и воспевайте целые сутки — от полуночи до полуночи. Наберитесь решимости! Это изменит вашу жизнь. Вы получите опыт, который даст вам силу, и — тешам сатата-йуктанам — Кришна дарует вам понимание, как улучшить воспевание и исправить ошибки. Если же вы воспеваете хорошо, Он покажет вам, как делать это еще лучше.

_ЕС Шиварама Свами_

  

https://vk.com/navavrajadhama

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_«Нава-Враджа-махима» – «Слава Новой Враджа-дхамы»_

Дорогие преданные!
Не так давно вышла в свет уникальная книга Шрилы Шиварамы Свами «Нава-Враджа-махима» – «Слава Новой Враджа-дхамы». Это эпическое повествование от автора знаменитой «Вену-гиты», тщательно продуманное и прекрасно оформленное, окунет вас в невероятную сладость божественных игр Господа Кришны и Его спутников. 

Что вас ждет в новой книге:
Редчайшие, ранее не опубликованные истории о сладких играх Кришны и Радхи во Вриндаване и Матхуре!
Подробные описания порядка 1000 святых мест.
Прекрасно проиллюстрированные карты паломничества, где отмечены забытые места, которые из века в век передаются в устной традиции бриджабаси.
Порядка 4000 страниц и 400 уникальных рисунков (настоящих произведений искусства), нарисованных преданными специально для этой книги.
Вы узнаете историю создания и развития Нью Враджа Дхамы в Венгрии – «европейского Вриндавана», удивительной обители Их Светлостей Шри Шри Радхи-Шьямасундары; как трансцендентная обитель проявляется в материальном мире.
Приобретая книгу, на самом деле вы получаете реликвию, которая будет передаваться из поколения в поколение, поскольку книгу не планируется переиздавать.

Мы приглашаем вас отправиться вместе с нами в удивительное духовное литературное путешествие, т.к. в сентябре 2017 года на русском языке ограниченным тиражом будет напечатан первый из девяти томов этой книги. 

Вы можете помочь нам в издании книги, перечислив свои пожертвования на карту 
СБЕРБАНК: 4276 4000 2713 2159 Аверьянов Игорь Михайлович (тел.8-977-580-23-48)

Или  через Paypal:   a.ringler@gmx.de

При перечислении 1300 рублей вы получаете в подарок 1-й том «Нава Враджа-махимы». (После издания он будет стоить от 1600 руб.). Для того, чтобы мы могли передать вам ваш экземпляр, заполните, пожалуйста, эту регистрационную форму:  https://goo.gl/forms/6joJORjbQYHEVljj2 и мы свяжемся с Вами. 

Координатор проекта, Анна Шемберова.
Тел: 
+7-917-505-28-22
+7-905-595-04-22

электронная почта: 
9175052822k@gmail.com

_источник_ https://vk.com/wall-65410394_1064
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1064...35777843159025

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Послание Шрилы Шиварама Свами_

Я начал работу над 2-м томом «Краткого руководства по варнашраме», который описывает ашрамы. Очень захватывающе! Однако произошло нечто необычное. Читая «Брихад-бхагаватамриту», я вдохновился одной темой и, с разрешения Комитета по варнашраме, прервал свою работу на несколько месяцев, чтобы написать книгу _«Садхана-сара-дипика»_ (примерно в 100 страниц). Она не обо всех аспектах садхана-бхакти, а лишь о двух, на мой взгляд, наиболее важных для преданных, а именно – о решимости и внимательности. 
В своем долгом странствии с Земли до Голоки, Гопа-кумар вновь и вновь подтверждает свою решимость достичь высших стадий преданности, а его гуру напоминает ему о важности внимательного повторения его мантры. В какой-то момент Гопа-кумар становится царем Пури и получает возможность столь сокровенного служения Джаганнатхе, что страдает его повторение мантры.  Но его гуру Джаянта сказал ему: «Пожалуйста, пойми, что повторение мантры – это тоже форма служения Джаганнатхе. Имей в это веру и никогда не оставляй джапу!»
Санатана Госвами комментирует: «Гопа-кумар не имел другого желания, кроме личного служения Джаганнатхе, но ему было сказано, что повторение мантры – это сокровенное служение Господу. Сам Гопа-кумар мог этого не видеть, но ему надо принять это просто на основе доверия к словам гуру. Зная сильное желание Гопа-кумара служить Джаганнатхе, всеведущий гуру также понял, что его ученик стал пренебрегать своей мантрой, и он помог Гопа-кумару исполнить желание, устранив это пренебрежение».
Не напоминает ли это читателю о его собственной невнимательности? Уверен, что новая книга поможет преданным усилить их решимость и внимательность в сознании Кришны.
Джай Радхе-Шьям!

"Можем ли мы думать об играх Кришны во время повторения мантры" Подкаст от 22 июля 2017 года https://vk.com/wall-65410394_1068

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Чтение "Нава-Враджа-махимы". Игры вокруг Нандаграма. Подкаст от 29 ноября 2007г

_История про Маму Яшоду и монстров Хао_

https://m.vk.com/wall-65410394_1071

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Новый канал на ютюбе (на русском языке)* 
*  "Шри Шри Радха - Шьямасундара"* https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWz...jBTmx-JiLU8DuQ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На сайте собраны все ролики (на английском): http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/category/vlog/

----------


## Варган

Смелое видео Шиварамы Свами Махараджа: "Йога лишилась своей души" (включите русские субтитры кнопкой в нижнем правом углу видео).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Парамананда Пури дас о книге Е.С. Шиварамы Свами «Шикша гуру». 





"Дорогие преданные!

У нас радостная новость! В этом году мы напечатаем не одну, а сразу две книги Е.С. Шрилы Шиварамы Свами Махараджа"

*Подробности акции:* 
http://sivaramaswami-books.plp7.ru/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ограниченное предложение:

*Только при перечислении до 1-го сентября "Шри Дамодара Джанани" стоит 600 рублей, после выхода - 900 рублей.
 "Шикша Гуру" до 1-го сентября 200 рублей, после выхода - 280 рублей.

Для того, чтобы мы могли с вами связаться, заполните форму!*

«Шри Дамодара Джанани» - это медитация автора знаменитой «Вену Гиты» на удивительную Дамодара лилу.  Эпическое повествование, свойственное Махараджу, окунет вас в невероятную сладость материнской любви Матушки Яшоды к Господу Кришне.

Рекомендуем к прочтению в месяц Картика.

Подарочное издание.

Сделайте заказ в 2 шага по ссылке.

http://sivaramaswami-books.plp7.ru

Историю написания и цитаты из новой книги вы можете найти в нашей группе ВКонтакте

https://vk.com/sivaramaswami

----------


## Варган

"*Что эти люди сделали с йогой??*

Тысячи лет назад Патанджали описал  хатха-йогу, а Кришна описал основы системы йоги. Оба этих Учителя подразумевали, что должны быть практикующие и  учителя йоги. Чтобы научиться, в частности, аскетичности, простоте, воздержанию от половых отношений, отречению от мирского 

Йоги жили в лесу или в горах, питались только тем, что выросло в дикой природе,сторонились общества и отвергали мирские атрибуты ради высшей цели - ради просветления.

И вот ускоренная перемотка вперёд  - на  2018 год и йога сейчас - это рынок с мировыми оборотами 80 миллионов долларов. Студенты йоги платят по 15 долларов за занятие, обучение инструкторов стоит тысячи долларов,а за йога-ретриты  берут заоблачные цены. Вдобавок требуется купить необходимую экипировку для занятий йогой: маты для йоги, штаны для йоги, футболки для йоги и благовония для йоги.

А разновидности йоги настолько же многочисленны, насколько приводят в смятение:
йога обнажённых, горячая йога, йога сна, йога пива, йога секса, и даже йога смеха.Но это вовсе не смешно. 

Торговля йогой одержала победу над целью йоги. И эта цель заключается не в том, чтобы противостоять стрессу, поддерживать здоровье или хорошее самочувствие. Не говоря уже о том, чтоб зарабатывать деньги или, средства к существованию. Цель йоги - это самоосознание и связь со Всевышним.

Так давайте будем честными!  *Давайте перестанем называть этот коммерциализированный, торгашеский фарс йогой. Называйте это, как хотите, но только не примазывайтесь при этом к величественному названию великих йогов, учителей и Аватаров прошлого*. 

Ели вы хотите вести бизнес или быть частью бизнеса, то просто знайте, что *вы продали свою душу тем самым вещам, от которых йога предназначена избавить вас: мирской суете и отождествлению себя с телом*.

Но (!) если вы действительно хотите практиковать йогу, то делайте это авторитетным способом,способом, который дан в "Йога-сутрах" и "Бхагавад-гите"". 

Шиварама Свами
монах, писатель, бхакти-йог. 
www.sivaramaswami.com

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Если мы потеряем половину ИСККОН" и последующая дискуссия перенесены в отдельную тему в раздел "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*"Шикша-гуру. Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН"*
фрагмент из книги:

_Примеры гуру, не достигших освобождения_ 

1. Введение 

Как уже было сказано, основное определение гуру, данное Шрилой Прабхупадой, выглядит следующим образом: "_Любой, кто дает духовные наставления, основываясь на богооткровенных писаниях, считается духовным учителем_".  Приняв это за аксиому, мы рассмотрели различные функции ачарьи-основателя, шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру, в основном с точки зрения их метода передачи шикши. Все-таки главным предметом обсуждения в нашей книге  является шикша-гуру.  
  Чтобы по достоинству оценить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады в этой связи, а также учитывая важность данной темы для ИСККОН, поговорим поподробнее и о других шикша-гуру. К какой категорий относятся санньяси, брахманы, родители, учителя и все, кто старше нас? Если мы собираемся вводить культуру шикши, необходимо ясно понимать, как оказывать уважение этим наставникам и какую роль они играют в Обществе.  Прежде чем продолжать, нам придется  описать еще один вид классификации шикша-гуру. В следующих разделах мы обсудим, как определяются  освобожденные и не достигшие освобождения духовные учителя. 

2. *Освобожденные* 

В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что  шикша-гуру бывают  как освобожденные, так и не достигшие освобождения. Это требует дополнительных разъяснений. 

 Начиная с какого духовного уровня вайшнав может считаться освобожденным?  Слово "освобожденный" можно понимать по-разному, и Шрила Прабхупада использует его для обозначения различных ступеней сознания Кришны. Те, кто достиг любви к Богу, несомненно, принадлежат к категории освобожденных душ, равно как и те, кто находится на стадии бхавы. С другой стороны, хотя избавление от мук материального существования не считается большим достижением в духовной жизни, оно также называется освобождением. Однако наша задача заключается не в том, чтобы спорить о сравнительном превосходстве одного духовного уровня над другим. Мы хотим найти  такое определение освобожденного шикша-гуру, которое проведет четкую грань между теми, кто освобожден, и теми, кто еще не достиг этой ступени.  С духовной точки зрения за минимальный уровень освобождения обычно принимают свободу от влияния гун материальной природы. В "Бхагавад-гите" Господь Кришна подтверждает это следующими словами: 

мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена       бхакти-йогена севате са гунан саматитйайнтан  брахма-бхуйайа калпате 
 "Тот, кто полностью посвящает себя преданному служению, совершая его при любых обстоятельствах, немедленно преодолевает влияние гун материальной природы и поднимается на уровень Брахмана" (Бг., 14.26). Шрила Прабхупада также утверждает: "Гуру должен быть освобожденной душой. Ибо, не обладая полным знанием о Кришне и подвергаясь оскверняющему влиянию трех гун природы (…) Погрузившись в гуны материальной природы, человек не в состоянии постичь Кришну. А Кришна говорит: "Тот, кто воистину знает Меня, сразу достигает освобождения" (лекция, Горакхпур, 16 февраля 1971 г.). В этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что квалификация гуру заключается в его совершенном знании о Кришне. Тот, кто подвержен  влиянию материальных гун, не способен обрести это совершенное знание по причине их загрязняющего воздействия.    Поэтому мы дали определение освобожденной личности как находящейся  вне оскверняющего влияния гун материальной природы". Таким образом, говоря об освобожденных гуру, нам следует понимать, что он, по крайней мере, вышел из-под воздействия гун природы. Очевидно, что более высокие духовные уровни уже подразумевают это освобожденное состояние.  

 Здесь может возникнуть один вопрос, касающийся данного определения освобожденного гуру. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, что обусловленные души, строго следующие освобожденной личности, также могут быть свободны от влияния гун. К какой же категории - освобожденных или  обусловленных - следует их относить? "Ныне стало модным пренебрегать безупречными наставлениями великих ачарьев прошлого и других освобожденных душ. Современные люди пали так низко, что не способны отличить освобожденную душу от обусловленной. Любому обусловленному живому существу присущи четыре изъяна: ему свойственно ошибаться, оно то и дело впадает в иллюзию, склонно обманывать других и, кроме того, обладает несовершенными чувствами. Вот почему люди должны следовать наставлениям освобожденных душ. Все члены Движения сознания Кришны действуют в соответствии с указаниями Верховного Господа, полученными через тех, кто неукоснительно следует всем Его наставлениям. Пусть ученик сам не является освобожденной душой, но если он строго следует указаниям Верховного Господа, который обладает абсолютной свободой, все его действия сразу же освобождаются от налета материальной скверны. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорил: "Я приказываю тебе стать духовным учителем". Тот, кто обладает твердой верой в трансцендентные слова Верховного Господа и следует всем Его наставлениям, сразу же становится духовным учителем" (ШБ 4.18.5, комм.). Утверждение о том, что строгие последователи освобожденной души также считаются достигшими освобождения, никак не меняет сути нашего обсуждения. Эта цитата из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" определяет, то каким образом преданный обретает это положение: благодаря строгому следованию. Однако, само определение освобождения остается неизменным - как подтверждает Шрила Прабхупада, "все его действия сразу же освобождаются от налета материальной скверны". Мы можем смело утверждать: является ли гуру освобожденным вследствие собственной духовной квалификации или за счет строгого следования освобожденной душе, не имеет значения  ибо в любом случае, его не затрагивает влияние гун природы.

3.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

4. *Гуру, не достигшие освобождения*. 

 Шрила Прабхупада упоминал категории шикша-гуру в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите": "Существует два вида духовных учителей-наставников. Один - это освобожденная душа, полностью погруженная в медитацию в преданном служении, а другой - тот, кто пробуждает духовное сознание ученика посредством необходимых указаний. Таким образом, наставления в духовной жизни различаются с точки зрения объективного и субъективного способа их понимания" (Ч.-ч., Ади, 1.47, комм.).  В своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада приводит примеры  таких не достигших освобождения гуру, санньяси, брахманы, муж, родители, учителя, да и, по сути дела, любой, кто обучает или берет на себя ответственность за кого-то еще. В Одиннадцатой Песни, Господь Кришна говорит Уддхаве, что обладающий разумом и наблюдательностью может принимать в качестве гуру даже животных или неодушевленные объекты.  В одной из своих лекций Шрила Прабхупада привел более общее описание гуру: "Прежде всего, что касается духовного учителя - говорится, что любой, кто проявляет заботу о своих подопечных, является гуру" (лекция, Вриндавана, 6 ноября 1976 г.). Согласно этому критерию, каждый, кто берет на себя ответственность заботиться о благе других, становится их гуру. Это дает основание рассматривать старших (как в социальном, так и духовном отношении) именно в таком свете. В целом, данная забота должна выражаться в том, что наставник "пробуждает духовное сознание ученика посредством необходимых указаний".  В правильно построенном обществе (варнашраме) целью каждого является доставить удовольствие Кришне. В этом случае наставления любого рода станут способствовать пробуждению духовного сознания подопечных.  Точно также тому, чей разум привык воспринимать Кришну во всем, а все - пребывающим в Кришне,  даже непреданные, животные, а также материальная природа будут напоминать о Боге. Подобное сознание способствует развитию культуры, почтения и уважения ко  всем аспектам творения - как движущимся, так и неподвижным. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, как можно научиться воспринимать Кришну через Его энергии:  "Пребывая в этом мире, мы находимся внутри материальной энергии и, стало быть, в Кришне, поскольку Его энергия не отлична от него Самого. Поэтому Он говорит: "Осознавшая себя душа созерцает Меня повсюду". Это означает -  научиться видеть каждое живое существо, равно как и все остальное,  в связи с Кришной. В седьмой главе "Бхагавадгиты" (7.8) Господь Кришна объясняет Арджуне, каким образом Он  присутствует в различных проявлениях: "О сын Кунти (Арджуна), Я вкус воды, свет солнца и луны, слог ом в ведических мантрах; Я звук в эфире и талант в человеке". Воду пьют все живые существа; она необходима и птицам, и зверям, и людям. Человек, однажды усвоивший философию "Бхагавад-гиты", каждый раз, когда пьет воду, вспоминает о Кришне. А бывают ли такие  дни, когда мы обходимся без воды? Таков путь осознания Кришны. "Я - свет солнца и луны". Будь то день или ночь, мы видим либо солнечный, либо лунный свет. Как тогда мы можем забыть о Кришне? Именно таков путь совершенной йоги. Мы должны видеть Кришну всегда и повсюду" ("На пути к совершенству", глава 6).     Поскольку эти проявления энергий Господа Кришны помогают воспринимать Его везде, они являются нашими шикша-гуру.  

 В следующей серии цитат приводятся примеры того, как обусловленные живые существа действуют в качестве шикша-гуру. Хотя совершенно очевидно, что они упоминаются как не достигшие освобождения, следует понимать, что это также могут быть и освобожденные души. Как бы то ни было, они являются для нас гуру. В "Источнике вечного наслаждения" Господь Кришна называет отца первым учителем и естественным гуру. Шрила  Прабхупада говорит: "Отец или глава семейства - это духовный учитель своих жены и детей. В Индии до сих пор жены обращаются к мужьям, называя их пати-гуру. Отец является гуру, что вполне закономерно" (беседа, Тегеран, 13 марта 1975 г.).       Аналогично, и мать - гуру своих детей при определенных обстоятельствах она может также быть духовным учителем собственного мужа. "Согласно установленным правилам, муж является духовным учителем своей жены, но если жена способна побудить его следовать этому методу [преданного служения], то для мужа вполне приемлемо считать ее своим духовным учителем" (письмо, 14 июня 1969 г.).   Общеизвестно, что брахманы - это учителя других варн. "Обычно брахманов считают учителями всех остальных социальных укладов общества" (лекция, Вриндавана, 3 октября 1976 г.).  Санньяси  уважаются как гуру всех духовных и социальных укладов; они занимают положение даже выше брахманов. "Санньяси должны  быть духовными учителями  каждого. Существует четыре варны и четыре ашрама. (…) И среди духовных укладов общества санньяси являются гуру всех, включая брахманов" (лекция, Вриндавана, 2 октября 1976 г.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Учителя, по определению, дают наставления, и если эти наставления преследуют цель вести других к Кришне, тогда это - гуру. " Такой учитель - гуру, представитель Кришны. Он не говорит больше ни о чем другом" (лекция, Вриндавана, 2 ноября 1976 г.). И все преданные, невзирая на их положение, безусловно, являются духовными учителями, ибо сказано, что вайшнав означает гуру. "Да, шикша-гуру - это любой, кто может способствовать духовному прогрессу. Любой старший преданный может исполнять роль духовного наставника" (письмо, 7 июля 1974 г.). Шрила Прабхупада указывал на то, что его книги (так как в них напечатанны его собственные слова) нужно считать нашими шикша-гуру. Через них говорит не только сам Шрила Прабхупада, но и вся гуру-парампара. "Черпайте наставления из моих книг, а если вам что-то непонятно, можете обратиться за разъяснениями к любому из старших преданных" (письмо, 7 июля 1974 г.). Шрила Прабхупада часто цитировал следующий стих Чанакьи Пандита, приводя его в качестве примера того, как нужно принимать наставления, даже если нам неприятен их источник. По сути, Прабхупада ссылался на этот стих как на "предписание шастр". Если кто-нибудь дает нам добрый совет, его следует считать гуру. 

вишад апйамритам грахйам амедхйад апи канчанам ничад апй уттамам видйам стри-ратнам душкулад апи 

"Следует извлечь нектар даже из яда и поднять золото из нечистого места. Знание стоит того, чтобы принять его даже от человека низкого происхождения, и нужно взять в жены хорошую девушку, даже если она происходит из худородной семьи" ("Нити-дарпана", 1.16). Следующие цитаты из Одиннадцатой Песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" показывают, как можно рассматривать в качестве шикша-гуру проституток, животных и объекты неживой природы, например, солнце и луну. Слово гуравах, имеющее в санскрите вполне определенный смысл, указывает на множественное число гуру (и шикши). 

шри-брахмана увача санти ме гураво раджан бахаво буддхй-упашритах йато буддхим упадайа мукто 'тамиха тан шрну 

"Брахман сказал: Дорогой царь, с помощью разума, я обрел прибежище у многих духовных учителей. Получив от них трансцендентное понимание, я теперь странствую по свету, достигнув полной свободы от материального существования. Пожалуйста, выслушай же описание моих гуру". 

пртхиви вайур акашам апо 'гниш чандрама равих капото 'джагарах синдхух патанго мадхукрид гаджах 

мадху-ха харино минах пингала кураро 'рбхаках кумари шара-крит сарпа урнанабхих супешакрит 

эте ме гураво раджан чатур-вимшатир ашритах шикша вриттибхир этешам анвашикшам ихатманах 

"О царь, я нашел прибежище у двадцати четырех гуру: земля, воздух, небо, вода, огонь, луна, солнце, голубь и питон; море, мотылек, пчела, слон и похититель меда; олень, рыба, блудница Пингала, птица курала и ребенок; юная девушка, изготовитель стрел, змея, паук и оса. Дорогой царь, изучая их жизнь и поступки, я сумел постичь науку о душе" (Бхаг., 11.7.32-35). В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" утверждается, что даже философов-имперсоналистов и непреданных можно косвенным образом принимать в качестве шикша-гуру. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура говорит: "Однако, в процессе поклонения своему ачарье преданному могут пригодиться как хорошие, так и дурные примеры. Видя случаи правильного поведения, человек утвердится в преданном служении, а созерцание негативных примеров способно предостеречь от многих опасностей. 

 Таким образом, многие обычные материальные объекты можно принять в качестве духовных учителей, или шикша-гуру, дающих важные уроки ради нашего духовного прогресса". Продолжая ту же тему, Шрила Шридхара Свами утверждает: "Слова гайате бахудхаршибхих, "Абсолютная Истина множеством разных способов прославляется мудрецами", указывают на личностный и имперсональный подход в понимании Абсолютной Истины. Иными словами, одни мудрецы описывают лишь безличное сияние Господа, в котором отсутствует духовное многообразие, в то время как другие описывают проявление Господа в облике Личности Бога. Поэтому невозможно понять, в чем заключается высшее совершенство жизни, просто слушая разные источники. Бурное увеличение числа последних, способно принести какую-то пользу только в плане противодействия склонности живых существ к грубому материализму. Различные духовные философы вселяют в людей веру в существование души, и потому их можно принимать на этом уровне" (Бхаг., 11.9.31, комм.). В целом, основная мысль данных высказываний заключается в том, что любой источник, из которого мы получаем знание, помогающее приблизиться к Господу, является нашим шикша-гуру. Нужно всегда помнить о наставлениях "Кришна-бхаджанамриты", которые предписывают разумному преданному оказывать уважение своим духовным учителям, учитывая степень их близости к Кришне. Их взаимоотношения с Господом можно оценивать по-разному, но каждого из них необходимо почитать как гуру. Видеть энергии Кришны повсюду возможно, лишь очистив свой разум, и потому не стоит пренебрегать самим средством, при помощи которого мы определяем остальных гуру. Именно по этой причине, согласно "Бхагаватам", следует рассматривать собственный разум в качестве шикша-гуру. "Разумный человек, обладающий тонким чувством восприятия окружающего мира и здравой логикой, способен извлечь истинное благо из использования своего разума. Таким образом, человек порой сам выступает в роли собственного гуру- наставника" (Бхаг., 11.7.20. комм.). 

5. Заключение 

Последняя цитата из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" является весьма уместной. Человек должен обладать "тонким чувством восприятия окружающего мира". У того, кто сумел развить в себе эту способность, безусловно, существует множество гуру, и, значит, прогресс в сознании Кришны ему обеспечен. Господь Кришна очень добр. Он учит нас отовсюду, через все и всех. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что развитие в себе подобного видения и является целью садхана-бхакти. В общем, жаловаться на недостаток руководства в духовной жизни нам не приходится, и преданным следует ценить многообразие шикша-гуру, посланных Господом - как освобожденных, так и не освобожденных (включая неживые объекты).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"На мгновение скорбь Кришны от того, что Его мама лишила Его своего грудного молока, сменилась восхищением, вызванным ее настроением служения. Поддавшись очарованию, Он смотрел, как Яшода-деви побежала на кухню и так раскрыла истинную картину материнской любви. Это был образ, который Кришна спрятал в самой глубине Своего сердца и который раскрывал истину, известную только очень квалифицированным преданным: ради служения Кришне преданные должны быть согласны разлучиться с Ним"

"Слезы Кришны, смешанные с краской вокруг Его глаз, оставляли черные, как Ямуна, полосы на Его лице, груди и животе. Его слезы текли так обильно, что у Его стоп образовалось озеро размером с лужу. По мере того как Кришна продолжал плакать, берега этого озера расширялись и в конце концов достигли пальцев ног Его матушки.
Яшода была поражена.
«Что это за озеро слез? Это какое-то колдовство или проявление мистических сил этого мошенника?».На самом деле этот плач Кришны был признаком Его экзистенциальной любви к ней, Его саттвика-бхавой в форме льющихся слез. 
Святые говорят, что, когда под влиянием любви жизненная сила соприкасается с элементом воды, в результате появляются слезы. И поскольку Кришна был вместилищем всей воды во вселенной, Его плач мог рождать океаны"

"Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "Даже в материальном мире ничто не сравнится с материнской любовью. Мать любит своего ребенка, не ожидая ничего взамен". Склонив свою голову к лотосным стопам всех матерей преданных, я посвящаю эту книгу каждой из них, включая мою мать"

_Шиварама Свами_


Подробности приобретения по ссылке http://sivaramaswami-books.plp7.ru

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_из книги "Шикша-гуру. Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН" Шиварама Свами._

Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Собственное очищение и обучение других принципам чистоты должны идти рука об руку. Желания каждого из нас пока еще далеки от возвышенных идеалов, однако мы пытаемся достичь совершенства и, насколько возможно, учим этому других. Эти два процесса невозможно отделить друг от друга и осуществлять их необходимо параллельно. Шикша и дикша. Шикша означает обучение. Дикша, или посвящение, знаменует начало духовного понимания. Поэтому каждый ученик обязан неуклонно идти путем совершенства сам, а также помогать в этом другим" (письмо, 30 апреля 1971 г.). 

 Ученик может замечать в других недостатки, однако он не должен судить по ним о вайшнаве. В конце концов, все мы обратились к преданному служению, чтобы избавиться от них. В этом заключается искренность. Если кто-нибудь отважится судить о вайшнавах по их недостаткам, он рискует прослыть критиканом. Поступая так, он может превратиться в апардхи и вообще утратить способность принимать добрые советы от кого бы то ни было. 
"Между преданным и непреданным существует такая же разница, как между пчелой и мухой: пчелу всегда влечет к себе мед, а мухи садятся на открытые раны. Подобно этому, преданного всегда привлекают в людях именно хорошие качества, и он не склонен замечать их недостатки. Он друг всех и каждого и потому находит свою жизнь возвышенной" (письмо, 18 ноября 1971 г.). 
Основой нашей оценки вайшнавов должны служить их положительные качества и ценные наставления. Такой подход является позитивным, духовным и позволяет оказывать уважение каждому преданному как Прабху, или своему господину. В отличие от непреданных, вайшнавы имеют перед собой общие духовные цели. Хотя понятно, что ошибок на этом пути не избежать, благодаря искренним усилиям следовать своему идеалу эти их попытки обязательно увенчаются успехом. 
Таков в целом ответ на вопрос о поведении шикша-гуру, не достигших освобождения, или вайшнавов, стремящихся к совершенству. 

Принцип гуру - это шикша, любого, кто дает наставления или какой-нибудь пример, способствующие духовному развитию, следует считать духовным учителем. 
Поведение непреданных, как правило, не соответствует тем наставлениям, которые у них можно почерпнуть, поэтому мы следуем принципу: избегать общения с ними. С другой стороны, разумный преданный может брать пример с поведения не освобожденных вайшнавов. Недостатки в поведении, проявляющиеся у них время от времени, не стоит рассматривать как полностью дисквалифицирующие их. В одной из бесед, в которой обсуждались "ошибки", допускаемые ачарьями, Шрила Прабхупада отвечает на вопросы следующим образом: 

Преданный: Потому что мы можем видеть, как… Например, кажется, будто ачарья что-то запамятовал или чего-то не знает, и с нашей точки зрения, если человек забывает о чем-то, значит… 
Прабхупада: Нет, нет, нет. Это… 
Преданный: …несовершенство. 
Прабхупада: Это вовсе не… значит, вы просто не понимаете. Ачарья - это не всеведущий Бог. Он - слуга Бога. Его занятие состоит в том, чтобы проповедовать культ бхакти. Это ачарья. 
Преданный: В этом и есть совершенство. 
Прабхупада: В этом и заключается совершенство. Харе Кришна. 
Преданный: Выходит, что мы имеем неправильное представление о совершенстве? 
Прабхупада: Да. Его совершенство в том, что он проповедует культ бхакти, вот и все. 
(Утренняя прогулка, Маяпур, 8 апреля 1975 г.)* 
____________________________________________________ 
• Эта цитата приведена с целью доказать, что недостатки тех, кто не достиг освобождения, еще не отвергают их в качестве подходящих примеров. Но она не дает никаких оснований считать Шрилу Прабхупаду кем-либо иным, как не вечно освобожденной душой. 
____________________________________________________ 

Порой ошибки замечают там, где их нет. Это происходит даже по отношению к Господу и Его вечным спутникам. Шишупала, к примеру, без конца поносил Господа, а некоторые трансценденталисты считают гопи безбожницами за то, что Кришна был их любовником. Безусловно, это только их ошибочное восприятие дало им возможность увидеть недостатки там, где их никогда не было. 
Таким образом, можно сказать, что вайшнавы, относящиеся к категории не достигших освобождения душ, могут обладать различными видами недостатков: реально существующими и кажущимися. Искреннему ученику необходимо учиться, как отличить благоприятное от нежелательного, чтобы извлечь саму суть, духовное знание. Благодаря этому знанию человек обретет чистую преданность, которая поможет ему в достижении Кришны. 
Культура шикши включает в себя способность видеть присутствие Кришны во всех и во всем. Оказывая уважение Господу, вайшнав должен уважать и Его творение, и тех, кто оказывает содействие его духовной жизни, следует почитать как гуру - будь то преданные, люди, звери или объекты неживой природы. На этом основывается этикет поведения по отношению к не освобожденным гуру. 

Правила этикета 

1) Что касается шикша-гуру, то они могут находиться на различных уровнях. 

2) Их наставления либо прямо отражают учение шастр, либо являются уместными в том смысле, что косвенным образом направляют к трансцендентному. 

3) В любом случае, следует оказывать уважение гуру любого типа, хотя способы этого почитания могут различаться. 

4) В целом, существует два класса шикша-гуру: освобожденные и не 
освобожденные. 

5) Освобождение определяется как независимость от влияния гун материальной природы. 

6) Наставники, не достигшие освобождения, подразделяются на четыре категории: 
а)ниже всех находятся те, кто не проявляет интереса к освобождению; 
б)садхаки трех видов: 
- младшие, 
- равные и 
- старшие. 

7) Существует множество разных шикша-гуру; одни из них являются 
освобожденными, другие нет. Вот их неполный список: 
а) санньяси; б) брахманы; в) вайшнавы; г) родители; д) учителя; е) шастра; 
ж) непреданные, животные, деревья, птицы, природа, неживые объекты; 
з) собственный разум; и) различные философы. 

8) Поведение шикша-гуру зависит от их положения. Среди садхаков, как правило, не принято подражать поведению младших, в качестве примера следует рассматривать равных и старших. 

9) Хотя в характере обусловленных душ можно обнаружить некоторые недостатки, не стоит придавать этому особого значения. 

10) Нужно остерегаться вести себя подобно непреданным. 

из книги "Шикша-гуру. Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН" Шиварама Свами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Вопрос ученика:_  не слышен.

_Шиварама Свами:_ Преданные, которые получат хорошую духовную подготовку и будут удовлетворены, никуда не захотят уходить. Если их отношения с гуру удовлетворяют их, то они не уйдут никуда. 
Лучше потерять половину ИСККОН, но остаться высоко духовными, чем завоевать весь мир, но утратить духовность. Это случилось с католической церковью – огромная организация, а внутри ничего нет, пустота. Однажды Прабхупада сказал: "Я думаю, что мы слишком разрослись – я даже не могу уже лично управлять всем этим".
Когда лидеры матхов уходят всё на этом заканчивается. Они не могут создать организацию, которая может существовать без них. Это культ личности и когда личность уходит всё заканчивается. Они могут говорить, что у них есть возвышенные преданные, что они являются махабагаватами. Может быть, может быть нет. Обычно махабагаваты не ведут себя таким образом. 

Прабхупада не вёл себя так. Но в любом случае они не могут создать международную организацию, которая могла бы существовать независимо от них. 

ИСККОН будет продолжать жить, ибо построен на принципах Бхактивинода Тхакура и Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, а Гаудия Матхи представляют разрозненные ветви каких-то личностей. Когда личность уходит эта ветвь делится. 

_Из зала:_ В некоторые местах, например в Курджиново Гаудия-матх уже не едет, ибо преданные крепки верностью Прабхупаде. 

_Шиварама Свами:_ Да, это будет всегда. Они будут проповедовать и какие-то преданные будут покидать ИСККОН. Потом, когда прольется свет на всё это, столько ушедших преданых не будет. Те, кто знают Шрилу Прабхупаду не покинут ИСККОН не смотря на множество несчастий произошедших в ИСККОН. Гуру падали и это разрушало веру преданных. И мы видим, что у индийских садху никогда не было таких случаев. Вы можете сочувствовать преданным, но не можете оправдывать что кто-то покидает ИСККОН. Вы не можете одновременно следовать Шриле Прабхупаде и этим другим личностям.

С какой-то точки зрения это даже лучше, что те преданные, которые не находятся в ИСККОН практикуют должным образом. Конечно лучше бы они остались, но иногда кажется, что ИСККОН настолько велик, что мы не можем заботиться о всех его членах. Особенно когда преданные утрачивают веру теряя одного гуру, второго гуру и даже трех гуру. И спорить с ними очень сложно. Может разумом он ещё может понять, но что делать когда сердце разбито?

Если он может быть сильным преданным в другой организации - о'кей. Но они должны понять, что присоединившись к другой организации они не следуют Шриле Прабхупаде, а зависят от кого-то другого. И у них нет такой же связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой. 

_Ученик:_ Те кто ушли - ушли, те кто остались - остались.

_Шиварама Свами:_ Если они ушли - не проблема, проблема если они остались и продолжают это делать. Мир велик - стольким нечего не знающим о Кришне людям можно проповедовать. Почему же надо проповедовать людям, которые уже узнали о Кришне?

Вообще Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его братья в Боге работали с ним в гармонии и согласии. Но не было ни одного случая, когда кто-либо из его братьев хотел сотрудничать с ним. У многих из них них были не те мотивации, или же они не понимали что означает проповедь. Они не понимали Шрилу Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура, что же говорить о Шриле Прабхупаде? Вседа каким-то образом возникали конфликты. И заключение Шрилы Прабхупады было таково - это просто невозможно. Невозможно для его учеников работать вне ИСККОН...

_Ученик:_
 Есть представление, что в духовной организации личность должна полностью раскрыться. Это раскрытие подразумевает разнообразие - человек становится ярко выраженной индивидуальностью. Но также есть представление о том, что эти разнообразные личности должны быть в организации, коллективе. И коллектив подразумевает, что эти личности должны как-то регулироваться общими стандартами, правилами. И эти стандарты напоминают уравниловку - то, что внешне все должны быть одинаковыми. И возникает вопрос - возможно ли вообще сотрудничество разнообразных личностей в одной организации, ибо коллектив ограничевает личность, а личность должна развиваться.

_Шиварама Свами:_  Да, это конфликт между организацией и личностью, между развитием личности и правилами организации. Организация обычно уравнивает, ограничевает, а сознание Кришны означает, что личность должна развиваться. Поэтому у нас должен быть баланс. 

Посмотрите на Католическую Церковь. В духовном смысле она не работает, не существует. Но все равно она продолжает развиваться, хотя внутри ее ничего и не осталось. Та сила, потенция, которая заложена в ней продолжает действовать уже 2000 лет. Им не из чего было даже начать, но всё равно они продолжают ибо они организация. В этом смысле организация очень важна. 

Но с другой стороны в организации должна быть определенная духовная сущность, ибо организация должна будет уравнять в свои рамки. Организация означает, что она будет продолжать работать. Если будет коррупция и другие недостатки всё равно она будет продолжать существовать - то есть организация это опасная вещь.

Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада хотел чтобы саньяси поддерживали духовные стандарты, путешествовали и проповедовали. Это также обязанность гуру. Также они обязаны заботиться о жизни своих учеников.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

продолжение даршана:

_Шиварама Свами:_ Я приезжаю в Россию на 5 дней в году и поэтому мне трудно заботиться о вашей духовной жизни. Но очень хорошо, если те люди, живущие в данной местности, возьмут обязанности гуру, чтобы преданные чувствовали, что у них есть глубокие духовные отношения. Это другая сторона, что имея такие глубокие духовные отношения преданные чувствуют вдохновение продолжать духовную жизнь, что они получают духовную подпитку.

Институт, организация существует для того, чтобы развивать проповедь, но и внутри организации преданные должны расти. В ином случае организация становится мертвой.

Мы научились очень хорошо проповедовать людям о сознании Кришны, мы убеждаем насколько хорошо сознание Кришны, но у нас нет достаточных примеров того, как стать сознающими Кришны. Мы очень хорошо научились продавать продукт, который сами не используем.

Член нама-хаты расказал мне о своей встрече с распространителем ортопедических стелек, который говорил насколько хорошо чувствует себя носящий их. 
- А вы сами пользуетесь ими? 
И распространитель ответил: «Да». 
- Ну ка снимайте ботинки! 
Он снял и действительно - он их носил. То есть, он не только их продавал, но и пользовался ими.

Иногда преданные очень хорошо продают сознание Кришны, но они даже не читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
Если же они сидят на киртане в течении 10 минут, то приходят в беспокойство и убегают. Мы хорошо продаем продукт, но мы не используем его. И люди видят это. Мы рассказываем о сознании Кришны, люди присоединяются к нам и мы превращаем их в людей, которые обращают других людей в сознание Кришны, а эти люди [в свою очередь] приводят новых людей, которые должны приводить следующих людей в сознание Кришны… Но в тоже самое время король голый. 

Итак, все говорят о сознании Кришны, но где это сознание Кришны? Мы стали большой компанией по связям с общественностью. Поэтому если к нам приезжает такая личность как Нараяна Махарадж, у которого есть качества садху, то преданные говорят: - Ну вот это то, что нужно! То, о чём мне говорили в начале о сознании Кришны я теперь нашел!

У нас должны быть свои садху. Заметьте, садху и организация должны существовать вместе. В Гаудия матхах есть садху, но у них нет организации. Это не будет развиваться. А у нас есть организация, но недостаточно садху. Поэтому мы должны добавить садху. Все должны признать – да, они должны стать гуру. 

Не должно быть такого что если приехал какой-то человек, гуру и никто этого не знает. Теперь Нараяна Махарадж не может заботиться о 2000 преданных, это невозможно. Если у нас 20 последователей это хорошо. Но должны быть другие, которые выполняют это служение. Наши гуру тоже не могут этого делать. Вы не можете заботиться о двух тысячах преданных. Поэтому другие должны стать гуру: Джи Би Си, президенты храмов, старшие преданные. До тех пор пока преданные отказываются становится гуру они в майе. Господь Чайтанья сказал: амара агьяя - Я приказываю… 

Преданные должны становиться гуру и чем больше будет гуру тем сбалансированнее будет организация. Организация всепроникающа, она находится везде и гуру должны быть всепроникающими на всех уровнях. Гуру должны быть окружены 10-20 преданными, которые культивируют [нижестоящих учеников]. Никто не должен быть независимым. Гуру, находящийся на высшем уровне тоже должен иметь общение, иначе как он будет духовно развиваться?

У них есть садху, но у них нет организации. У нас есть организация, но нам нужно больше садху. Ставя акцент на том, что дикша гуру это единственные гуру мы сделали из себя Бога, хотя и не можем заботиться обо всём Обществе. И вот, все остальные стали негуру.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

продолжение даршана:

Радханатх Махарадж приезжал в Венгрию и рассказывал о своей системе наставников. 
Я спросил: - Почему ты используешь это английское слово? Почему ты не используешь слово "гуру"? Почему ты боишься использовать это слово?..

Мы боимся дать знание преданным о том, что они гуру, и они боятся принять это знание, что они гуру. Это не эксклюзивный труд - это традиция. Это не будет какой-то потерей. Сакшад хари – тот, кто представляет Кришну является гуру. Если вы не гуру, то что вы делаете? Каждый преданный должен представлять Кришну.


_Ученик:_
 У нас был забавный случай после вашего посещения Национального совета, где Вы говорили, что преданные должны быть гуру. 
Буквально за 10 минут до вашего прихода один преданный презентовал нечто похожее на систему Радханатхи Махараджа, где он называл их "пасторами". 
И половина преданных стала говорить: - Зачем нам это католическое слово "пастор"? Нам надо писать "гуру".
А другие руководители им возражали: - Опасно всех гуру называть, пусть будет "пастор".

_Шиварама Свами:_ Таким же образом происходит везде. Для этого нужно принять нашу культуру. Это наша культура, а мы боимся дать полномочия другим, беспокоясь, что может случиться. Затем мы страдаем. Они думают: «Гуру там, гуру здесь», «я не смогу быть представителем Кришны».

Для этого конечно нужна подготовка. Мы должны стать квалифицированными. Квалификация заключается в том, что мы строго следуем своим духовным учителям. Чтобы распространить сознание Кришны по всему миру, нужно очень-очень много гуру. Если мы хотим гуру только махабхагават, то у нас будет очень маленькая организация.

В другом же случае мы должны принять этот риск. И Прабхупада говорил, что это сделает Кришну очень счастливым. Если вы станете гуру, Кришна будет очень счастлив. 
 Вчера я говорил, что Прабхупада любил цитировать Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура, что если Гаудия Матх или ИСККОН сделает хотя бы одного чистого преданного – это удача. Таким же образом воспитание детей подразумевает, что они должны стать чистыми преданными.
Если вы можете вырастить одного чистого преданного в своей семье, то это подтверждает ценность ИСККОН. Но это означает, что мать и отец должны быть гуру. Вы не можете растить преданных без нашей культуры. Но наша духовная культура подразумевает, что дети уважают своего отца и мать как гуру. Это может отличаться от концепции дикша-гуру, но отец - гуру и мать - гуру . И глядя на своего отца и мать они понимают, что такое сакшад дхари – представитель Кришны. 

Дети совершенным образом следуют своим гуру - своим родителям. Семья это большая ответственность. Поэтому дети это очень хорошая проповедь. Это помогает распространять сознание Кришны. Вы можете сделать детей чистыми преданными. Если весь ИСККОН может сделать одного чистого преданного, то попытка увенчалась успехом. 

 Семья, воспитавшая чистого преданного, равнозначна по ценности всему ИСККОН. Но у нас должна существовать эта традиция – традиция ученика и гуру. Эта традиция, эта культура защитит человека в кали-югу.

Ясья деве пара бхактир, ятха деве татха гуроу

До тех пор, пока у вас не будет непоколебимой веры в гуру, вы не сможете быть защищенными в кали-югу и всегда будете подвергаться опасности. 
Дети должны обладать непоколебимой верой в своих родителей...

*Шиварама Свами, 1 октября 2001 г.* 

Источник: https://vk.com/wall-65410394_1545

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

продолжение:

Дети должны обладать непоколебимой верой в своих родителей, потому что если у них не будет непоколебимой веры в своих родителей, они не смогут обрести непоколебимую веру в своего дикша-гуру. 

Если родители ломают веру своих детей, дети, когда вырастут, не смогут вложить свою веру в кого-то еще. Например, дети видят, как родители покидают их. Дети – это полностью предавшиеся души, они полностью предаются своим родителям. Если родители оставляют их, когда ребенок вырастет, как он сможет быть полностью зависимым от гуру? 
Он будет думать «Я доверился каким-то личностям, но они бросили меня. Меня бросят еще раз». Это становится большой трудностью."

_Шиварама Свами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*  Семинар*
 ЕС Шрила Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами по книге ЕС Шрилы Шиварама Свами "Кришна- Сангати", 2005 г. 

Аннотация: 
«Кришна-сангати» отражает разные настроения любовного служения — не только паракия-бхаву или свакия-бхаву гопи. Я писал также о свакия-бхаве цариц Кришны, в которой есть значительная доля благоговения перед ним. Кроме того, я написал об «обычной» любви Кубджи, а также об уникальной любви Яшоды, Мадхумангалы и других вечных спутников Кришны. Все это не должно служить источником замешательства для читателя. В девяноста главах Шримад Бхагаватам описывается большинство этих настроений, и долг читателя быть достаточно осведомленным, приступая к чтению этой книги. 

 Шиварама Свами

https://vk.com/wall-65410394_1650

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

4.11.2018



Вриндаван, 24.10.2018, 
1-й день чтения https://youtu.be/sBz33WBSgP4

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Дамир

*Величайший "Шиварама Свами".*

----------


## Дамир



----------


## Дамир



----------


## Дамир



----------


## Дамир



----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Тот, кто наблюдает несправедливость, и ничего не предпринимает,-также является соучастником греха"

"В Махабхарате говорится, что личность, которая является свидетелем совершения какого-либо греха, даже если она сама этот грех не совершает, но ничего при этом не говорит и не совершает никаких действий, чтобы как-то изменить эту ситуацию, она также является соучастником. И пример этому утверждению – это история, когда Драупади пытались раздеть в суде кауравов. И там был Бхишмадева и другие великие герои, они промолчали, и это было не религиозно. И, конечно, это принесло в последствии разрушение всей династии. Но так или иначе они ничего тогда не сказали. И в результате они были сурово наказаны. 
И в Бхагаватам в истории о Прахладе Махарадже речь шла о том, как Полубоги позволили такому отношению к Прахладе Махарадже со стороны его отца. И Полубоги всегда просто боялись что-то сказать против Хираньякашипу. И когда он мучал своего сына, они не выступили и не сказали ничего против. Поэтому, когда Господь явился Он был очень разгневан, и Полубоги знали, что Господь также разгневан и на них…
Конечно, есть много и других примеров. Недавно была такая полемика, обсуждение с аргументами, что люди были свидетелями преступления, которое совершалось в публичном месте, на улице, и вокруг было очень много людей (возможно, это было нападение с ножом) И обсуждалось, как люди могли остаться равнодушными к этому. Среди белого дня и при таком скоплении людей никто ничего не сделал. Они думали: Если это не происходит со мной, то почему я что-то должен предпринимать? Такая их позиция: не думать о благе других и не помогать другим. И в том случае, если мы можем что-то сделать, но не делаем этого, тогда мы тоже являемся соучастниками этого преступления.

ЕС Шиварама Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вайшнавы, повторяющие Харе Кришна должным образом, регулярно и в течение длительного времени, должны достичь в этом мастерства. Я часто слушаю, как преданные повторяют джапу, чтобы понять, правильно ли они произносят слова. Если у них нет привычки слушать святое имя, они будут повторять неправильно. Я слушаю их также, чтобы определить качество повторения: некоторые преданные воспевают Маха-мантру очень хорошо, другие — автоматически, механически, не уделяя этому должного внимания. Их безразличие можно почувствовать в звуковой вибрации.

Если мы развиваем привязанность к Кришне, то повторяем святое имя с большой любовью и преданностью. В этом умонастроении человек не может не думать о Кришне. Вкус святого имени становится таким удивительным и приятным, что Господь, не отличающийся от Своего имени, и Его облик привлекают ум, Его игры похищают сердце и разум, и таким образом преданный просто утопает в воспевании

----------

